# TPF Mugshots



## manda

I know you're probably wondering why I'd start a mug shot thread when we already have 2 self pic threads going, however both of those are self portrait/photography threads and I thought we really should just have a members pic thread.

If you add your photographs here, I will compile them all as links on the beginning post as they are added. I'm going to keep this as a sticky also.
So, don't be shy, if you've got any sort of photograph of your mug that you'd like to share, post it here so we can see your smiling face! :sillysmi:

*TPF Mugs*

AggieZach1 2

Big Mike

Carlita 
Carlipurple hair 2 3

Chase and Voodoo in Zion  Coming Soon!!

Danalec

Darfion

Geronimo

GimpyPoop 2

graigdavis

Lula 1 2

Luminosity 1 2 3


Malachite(bubba)

 Manda

MarkC

MDowdey 
MDowdey        2 3 4


Mitica100

Oriecat(bubba) 
Orie2

Osmer_Toby

Photogoddess 

Photong 1 23 

Shark

Terri 1  2

Voodoocat


----------



## Geronimo

shouldnt you post your first?  I mean to keep everyone abreast of your current status.  Ok that was a bad pun/run on joke.


----------



## manda

You're never gonna let me live that down are you?
Boys first


----------



## Geronimo

No I will.  That was the last reference, it just didnt have that zing as last time.
Isnt the saying beauty before age?


----------



## manda

But who is what in that scenario?


----------



## manda

Alrighty, you al know what I look like but I'll get it started cause Matt promised he would too.
This is for Nukie


----------



## MDowdey

i hate this pic but, a promise is a promise. and i love her so i had too...   


md


----------



## Darfion

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Osmer_Toby

yo darf, you're lookin a little pale there in that mug shot


----------



## manda

I see you not, darf 

This isnt a self portrait thread, so no dodgy "thats me hiding there in the corner of the reflection."


----------



## manda

omg!!
the pretend link i put for chase and voods really is a link and its um...


----------



## markc

manda said:
			
		

> omg!!
> the pretend link i put for chase and voods really is a link and its um...



Hehe. Are you now also an instigator of lookingatnakedpeople?

I put this up in the self-portrait thread, but it's the newest one I have.






*edited from link to image so that I don't get spanked by manda's friend when he gets out of prison*


----------



## Osmer_Toby

Edited due to broken link


----------



## manda

Nice try with that tiny lil link there Mark., You're supposed to post it so we can see it.  :greenpbl: 

Lovely handsome boys I'm surrounded by here so far...*sigh*


----------



## Darfion

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Darfion

manda said:
			
		

> omg!!
> the pretend link i put for chase and voods really is a link and its um...


Oh right. I see what you mean.  www.amandaisabigstupididiot.com


----------



## Geronimo

well here you go.  The funky bunch was unavaiable for this picture though.


----------



## manda

Yay! More boy pics!!!
This is just a feast for we girlies so far. :mrgreen: :heart:


----------



## terri

Crap!   Do I really have to go dig out that last pic I posted from last summer?   It really is the most recent I have, I just don't get in front of a camera very often.   

I don't know which of those other pic threads I put it under, either....


Here, this can be Terri:    :albino:


(don't kick my ass, Mandapants, I'm lazy!)


----------



## Osmer_Toby

oh no no no no.  we need the _real _terri!  i, for one, look forward to this...  haven't been able to find that pic of you, either, and i went looking for it last week.

gotta get it up, terri! no excuses!

we want, nay we need, to be regaled with your resplendent visage.....


----------



## terri

Okay, I just gave over about EIGHT minutes of my life to hunt the stinkin' photos, and they're red x's now!   Go figure.   

Anyway.....  can't say I didn't try for ya, sweets.      If I can scracth up anything else, I'll post it.   That's as good as it gets for now!


----------



## terri

Edited due to broken link


----------



## graigdavis

I for one, am not going to post my ugly mug untill we get some more ladies pictures up.


----------



## aggiezach

I'm with Graig, No more photos until the ladies start posting!


----------



## terri

Don't I look fab in my Red X costume??    :LOL: 

I think something's been screwy with snapfish lately.... they were there for a little while, I promise!     oh well!!   

THIS lady did try, guys!   Technical difficulties are not my problem, so...

git to posting!!!   No excuses!    :twisted:


----------



## graigdavis

thats a load of BS.  send your pic to me Ill post it.  Im sure any of us would be happy to post your picture for you.  that goes for any of you other ladies out there.  

no excuses!!


----------



## terri

Well, it's showing now, so bite me!!!     

You people are relentless.....    :shock:


----------



## graigdavis

oh wow, look at that, nooooooooow they work.

wheres the other ladies in here?  Carlita needs to post her picture...so cute.


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> so bite me!!!



would _love_ to.


----------



## Big Mike

Edited due to broken link


----------



## terri

Oh my....Manda says she has a thing for guys in cowboy hats....


----------



## danalec99




----------



## TwistMyArm

Hey, didn't we have a thread like this already?


----------



## terri

Manda likes them....she wanted another one.....we blindly obey her.  

Is this a problem....?    :shock:


----------



## oriecat

I think all of the other threads are supposed to be self-portraits (even tho Terri cheated :x ), and this one is just for pics taken by anyone, as long as the pic is of you.

Here's me, just about the only pic I like of me that I didn't take myself:


----------



## terri

aw.....look how cute little Orie is!!!    :love: 

And yeah....I don't have any self-portraits.  So I cheated.    :mrgreen: 

I'm like that.


----------



## terri

We should start a thread with our kid-pics, or high school photos or something equally embarrassing..... that would be great for a laugh!


----------



## Osmer_Toby

now hold on here just a second.  orie, yes dear, you were a gorgeous little girl!  thing is, you are now a gorgeous_ woman_.  we need the here and now, luv, not the once upon a time...


be not stingy with thy beauty...

(i wonder if a poll question asking whether orie should post a more recent pic is in order.....   hmmmm....... :twisted:   )


----------



## oriecat

I've posted two self-portraits in the past month or so, what more do you want from me?!  I just don't let others take my pic, so that's all you get!


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> what more do you want from me?!



we could never get enough of you, dear.  we want more, more, more....


come now, slake our thirst....


----------



## malachite

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess

Edited due to broken link


----------



## manda

photogoddess...what a hottie!

I have a pic of Orie :mrgreen:


----------



## markc




----------



## terri

Photogoddess is a babe...great B&W!!     

MarkC:  do pics of nasal hair count??   :scratch: 

Manda: post the pic of our sexy Orie....I remember a few of her shots.


----------



## Darfion

terri said:
			
		

> And this one is from last summer, at a wine tasting:


Whoah! Terri!  You've just inspired me into doing another painting just for you    BTW Was this taken pre or post wine tasting?


----------



## oriecat

manda said:
			
		

> I have a pic of Orie :mrgreen:



YOU BACK OFF MISSY!!  :x  Two could play that game. :twisted:


----------



## markc

Something tells me I _really_ want to see these pics...


----------



## terri

> BTW Was this taken pre or post wine tasting?



During, actually...there's an unseen wine glass in my hand and as you can see, I'm trying to look pleasant while hubby is framing me, which usually earns him a frown and being waved off.       But I had to mind my manners in front of the wine geeks.   He took complete advantage, as he's known to do.     

And I'll look forward to another painting!!!     



Orie, Manda.....let the photo wars begin!!!!!    :cheer:


----------



## oriecat

I would never do that to Manda.  I love Manda.  :goodvibe: 






Nothing like a good guilt trip to keep her in line, right? 8)


----------



## terri

That sharp hissing sound is MD's ballooning hope suddenly deflating, fast.   :LOL:


----------



## MDowdey

just once i would like to have a picture battle between two hot chicks...



just once!!!


md


----------



## karissa

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I for one, am not going to post my ugly mug untill we get some more ladies pictures up.



I think I have posted enough picts for all the ladys.  Now where is your ugly mug?  Eh?!


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> Photogoddess is a babe...great B&W!!



i definitely have to second that- jeez woman, you're on _fire_... :!:


----------



## voodoocat

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> Photogoddess is a babe...great B&W!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i definitely have to second that- jeez woman, you're on _fire_... :!:
Click to expand...

I've got more pics   :twisted:

and quotes galore 

Good thing I got that model release from everyone while they were drunk.


----------



## Osmer_Toby

heheh. voods, my friend.  you are registered with paypal, i know....
how much them pix worth to ya? :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photogoddess is a babe...great B&W!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i definitely have to second that- jeez woman, you're on _fire_... :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got more pics   :twisted:
> 
> and quotes galore
> 
> Good thing I got that model release from everyone while they were drunk.
Click to expand...


Now Voods, don't you know... Zion is like Las Vegas!

  What happens in Zion, STAYS in Zion!   

And don't ever forget that we got some equally interesting quotes and photos of you.  :twisted:


----------



## voodoocat

photogoddess said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photogoddess is a babe...great B&W!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i definitely have to second that- jeez woman, you're on _fire_... :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got more pics   :twisted:
> 
> and quotes galore
> 
> Good thing I got that model release from everyone while they were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Voods, don't you know... Zion is like Las Vegas!
> 
> What happens in Zion, STAYS in Zion!
> 
> And don't ever forget that we got some equally interesting quotes and photos of you.  :twisted:
Click to expand...


  Nothing can beat what you said on Sunday night


----------



## Osmer_Toby

oooohhh, this is gettin good :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess

voodoocat said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photogoddess is a babe...great B&W!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i definitely have to second that- jeez woman, you're on _fire_... :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got more pics   :twisted:
> 
> and quotes galore
> 
> Good thing I got that model release from everyone while they were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Voods, don't you know... Zion is like Las Vegas!
> 
> What happens in Zion, STAYS in Zion!
> 
> And don't ever forget that we got some equally interesting quotes and photos of you.  :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing can beat what you said on Sunday night
Click to expand...


 :shock: You wouldn't dare!  :shock: 

ale:  (gasps... sigh... faints...)


----------



## drlynn

Ooh, time to make another batch of popcorn and enjoy the fun!!

*sits back to watch*


----------



## TwistMyArm

terri said:
			
		

> Manda likes them....she wanted another one.....we blindly obey her.
> 
> Is this a problem....?    :shock:



No, that sounds about right


----------



## Lula

where's your pic TwistMyArm 8)  8) ???
hehehehe


----------



## manda

ive seen his
hes a cutie


----------



## Mitica100

Edited due to broken link


----------



## terri

Hey!!  I don't think I've seen any shot of you till now, Mitica...did they tell you to look dignified, handsome and studious?      Because you really do....   And I mean that in the absolute best possible way!


----------



## oriecat

Agreed!  What a great shot!


----------



## graigdavis

strangely enough you look just like the cat in your avitar.


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> Hey!!  I don't think I've seen any shot of you till now, Mitica...did they tell you to look dignified, handsome and studious?      Because you really do....   And I mean that in the absolute best possible way!


----------



## Mitica100

graigdavis said:
			
		

> strangely enough you look just like the cat in your avitar.



He he...  nothing strange about it, I got him just because he had silver hair.


----------



## Mitica100

oriecat said:
			
		

> Agreed!  What a great shot!



Thanks, orie....


----------



## TwistMyArm

Lula said:
			
		

> where's your pic TwistMyArm 8)  8) ???
> hehehehe



it's around


----------



## Geronimo

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's your pic TwistMyArm 8)  8) ???
> hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's around
Click to expand...


da way or somewhere else?


----------



## TwistMyArm

Around the forum, possibly hidden within' the pages of another thread.


----------



## Lula

TwistMyArm wrote:


> Around the forum, possibly hidden within' the pages of another thread.



 :roll: I'll search it  :mrgreen: hehehehe


----------



## Lula

Hehehehehehe

:greenpbl: Found your pic Cute Arm twister 
:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## carlita

Edited due to broken link


----------



## havoc

Ahh! Si! Sexy Mama cita! Nice to see you Carli  Hope everythings going good!


----------



## manda

Havoc be correct. Carli, you are a doll.


----------



## Geronimo

manda said:
			
		

> Havoc be correct. Carli, you are a doll.



Yes I will second this.  Hell third and fourth it too.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Lula said:
			
		

> Hehehehehehe
> 
> :greenpbl: Found your pic Cute Arm twister
> :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:



I haven't found your's yet  :scratch:


----------



## oriecat

Edited due to broken link


----------



## markc

Ya know. This board is just chock full of hot folk.

"It's good to be the King."


Okay, that quote has nothing to do with the current conversation, but I felt it had to be said.


----------



## MDowdey

ill agree, i love all the hot chicks here!!!




im rick james *****!!!



md


----------



## manda

Its the purty flower pic!!!

sexy girl


----------



## Lula

*TwistMyArm wrote:*



> I haven't found your's yet  :scratch:



That's because I never posted !! :greenpbl:


----------



## vonnagy

wow, carlita and orie. :shock: very nice 



> that's because I never posted !!



so ya posting anytime soon, lula?


----------



## Osmer_Toby

orie- i didn't know you were a redhead!  sexy


----------



## manda

methinks her hair has changed colour since then.
right Min?

yes, show us a pic lula!


----------



## Lula

:shock: me....very shy


----------



## oriecat

manda said:
			
		

> methinks her hair has changed colour since then.
> right Min?



Several times at least!   It's actually time to change again.  Wayyy too much gray showing...  :?


----------



## MDowdey

die it black!!!!!!!!




md


----------



## TwistMyArm

Lula said:
			
		

> :shock: me....very shy



Please?


----------



## Lula

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MDowdey

that is so wrong.........








md


----------



## Lula

I was only kidding  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey

Lula said:
			
		

> I was only kidding  :roll:





so wheres the real one hmmmm????


md


----------



## Lula

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MDowdey

cute



thanks lula!!



md


----------



## Lula

ur welcome


----------



## manda

You are a cutie Lula!


----------



## manda

CHASE
VOODOO
TWIST
HAVOC
GRAIG
HARRPER
VONN
SHARK


WE ARE WAITING


----------



## terri

I'm so glad you posted, Lula!       [waves]  I feel like saying, Hi!!  all over again.   

Such a cute girl... :hug: 

And, YEAH - guys!   What Manda said up there!


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> Such a cute girl...



yes, i agree completely.  lula, your picture evokes a feeling of freedom of spirit, pristine happiness and sublime innocence...

with such beauty, you should never be shy to show yourself...


----------



## Sharkbait

manda said:
			
		

> CHASE
> VOODOO
> TWIST
> HAVOC
> GRAIG
> HARRPER
> VONN
> SHARK
> 
> 
> WE ARE WAITING





I'm the one on the right.
(And sorry bout the double-image.  It's from the restoration section of my website.)


----------



## Sharkbait

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> Such a cute girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i agree completely.  lula, your picture evokes a feeling of freedom of spirit, pristine happiness and sublime innocence...
> 
> with such beauty, you should never be shy to show yourself...
Click to expand...


I'll just be the lech and say that it's nice to be surrounded by so many hotties.  ;-)  :thumbsup:


----------



## markc

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> Such a cute girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i agree completely.  lula, your picture evokes a feeling of freedom of spirit, pristine happiness and sublime innocence...
> 
> with such beauty, you should never be shy to show yourself...
Click to expand...

Exactly! You can tell by those pics that Lula is a Fun PersonTM. 
Thanks for posting, cute-stuff!


----------



## Big Mike

Shark said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i agree completely.  lula, your picture evokes a feeling of freedom of spirit, pristine happiness and sublime innocence...
> 
> with such beauty, you should never be shy to show yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just be the lech and say that it's nice to be surrounded by so many hotties.  ;-)  :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


You ain't kidding...  Lots of pretty ladies


----------



## Lula

8) thanxx guys


----------



## voodoocat

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i agree completely.  lula, your picture evokes a feeling of freedom of spirit, pristine happiness and sublime innocence...
> 
> with such beauty, you should never be shy to show yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just be the lech and say that it's nice to be surrounded by so many hotties.  ;-)  :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't kidding...  Lots of pretty ladies
Click to expand...

Why do you think I'm here so much

@Lula:


----------



## TwistMyArm

This place just becomes more beautiful by the day.


----------



## havoc

Picture, I know not what that is..... So therefore i couldn't have one of me.


----------



## malachite

> ....
> VOODOO
> ....
> 
> 
> WE ARE WAITING



I have a picture of Voodoo's butt while he's smashing his face into a 4X5, wishing he'd brought a focusing cloth


----------



## terri

> I have a picture of Voodoo's butt while he's smashing his face into a 4X5




That will do nicely.   Please post immediately.    :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess

Although he does have a cute butt... (Voods, that'll be $20 please) I do happen to have a good shot of his mug.


----------



## terri

> I do happen to have a good shot of his mug.




That's so lovely to know.....    


Now where's the butt shot??!!??


----------



## photogoddess

:shock: 

Yeah!!! Where is it? (Mental note to self... next time you have Voods in the jacuzzi... bring your camera!)


----------



## drlynn

malachite said:
			
		

> ....
> VOODOO
> ....
> 
> 
> WE ARE WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a picture of Voodoo's butt while he's smashing his face into a 4X5, wishing he'd brought a focusing cloth
Click to expand...


 :shock:  :shock:  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda

2 people with pics of voods and still nobody is coughing up. 

Ive had a horrid day, I need cheering up. Come on boys... *sniff*


----------



## malachite

I actaully haven't even had that roll developed yet as I've been too busy with the other camera. I have a few rolls I need to get developed so later this week we'll unveil Vood's _creativity in progress_ pose.

Prolly the last time he asks me to go shooting with him again


----------



## terri

> I actaully haven't even had that roll developed yet as I've been too busy




No one likes a tease, okay???   This is horrible news!   :x


----------



## voodoocat

malachite said:
			
		

> Prolly the last time he asks me to go shooting with him again


  all is fair


----------



## photong

Me a year ago. not the best, yet it is.







LunchLady Angela (last years helloween costume)






Trying to get the dog off me and hoping my boyfriend doesn't fall on me because of the dog.






This is what I look like when I yawn. I know this because I did it while turning around in an elevator and happen to catch to what I look like when yawning in the mirror.


----------



## MDowdey

photong, your beautiful!!!

too bad about that whole boyfriend thing!!!!   




the d


----------



## terri

Photong IS a cutie, isn't she?     

I was gonna say...the *yawn* drawing looks more like "The Scream" to me....


----------



## markc

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photong, your beautiful!!!


You said it!



> too bad about that whole boyfriend thing!!!!


I'm more worried about that knife thing.  ale:


----------



## photong

Stop the lies folks or I'll sick my knife on you. *kill bill stance*






the camera likes me, but i hate being in front that's why I like photography because i get to be behind the camera 

i was hoping everyone would just get a kick out of my yawning drawing i did a long time ago. *shrug* screw what i look like! look at me drawing!!!

whoever gives me 1million and one dollars so i can pay back my boyfriend for a bet, I will dump him and date you instead  how bout them chickens?

thanks btw. you all made me smile and blush n stuff.

terri: i agree that it looks like 'the scream' it happened to look like it. yay me


----------



## photogoddess

Voodoocat in Zion






Isn't he a cutie???


----------



## aggiezach

Well here is my contribution to this thread!

The first pic is from the day I got my Canon Powershot A80






... and this one is from a retreat I went to for Fish Camp I had sliced up my foot pretty badly so that explains the missing shoe and the scooter! 






Word yo!

Zach


----------



## Luminosity

For some reason when I attempt to put a pic on here it just shows the text :-/ 
I have my pics on snapfish , clicked properties to get the url of said pic and posted it in between the [/img] etc but no luck  :?  
What am I doin wrong ?


----------



## Luminosity

Booya !  :shock: 





Oh whatta happy lil vegemite ....   











Last one is of a slightly drunken me , hangin out on a balcony above Bourbon Street , New Orleans ..... scuze the silly pose


----------



## vonnagy

wow wow wow :shock: 

luminosity, i am illuminated. Another aussie hottie on board  :love: oh the wonders of vegemite!

and lula, what a cutie!!  *bom dia  bebê*

photong, wow, yet another lucious lady of the forum.

damn, *realises auckland has a severe hottie shortage* :cry: :? :cry:


----------



## nukie

Speaking of Australian Hotties, maybe its time for me to post my photo.


----------



## Lula

*vonnagy wrote:*



> and lula, what a cutie!! *bom dia bebê*



 :blulsh2: hehehe i'm not used to be called Bébé but thats ok  :mrgreen: 
i send u a portuguese kisses "*jokitas *for you vonnagy, ur too kind  :goodvibe: 

*Nukie* wrote:



> Speaking of Australian Hotties, maybe its time for me to post my photo.



What r u waiting for, just do it! :LOL:


----------



## manda

Luminosity, you are gorgeous.


----------



## nukie

hmm, after looking for about a half hour, I can't find a decent photo of myself i'd be happy posting.

hopefully i'll get around to taking one soon'ish.


----------



## Luminosity

Thanks for being kind , guys ( a lil ego stroking gets ya a longgg way     .... starts handin out the cheques ).
I've YET to see someone that ISNT rating high on the spunk-o-meter on TPF  :thumbsup: ...  

Vonagy I've met PLENTY of hot kiwi's btw .. they must all be here in Oz ....I'll trap some for ya so ya can come pick em up


----------



## MDowdey

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Booya !  :shock:




 :love:  :heart:    


md


p.s. good lord!!!


----------



## photong

> Luminosity, you are gorgeous.



I agree.

I think we sshould rename ourselves to "The Hotness Forum".


----------



## graigdavis

photong said:
			
		

> Luminosity, you are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


every woman in here =


----------



## Sharkbait

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booya !  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :heart:
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> p.s. good lord!!!
Click to expand...


Preach on, brotha.  

Wowie-zowie.


----------



## markc

sigh...


*thunk*


----------



## MDowdey

i know they make stuff like viagra..



but do they make stuff that does the opposite?   


  

md


----------



## Luminosity

Is crackin up !  :LOL: 

Repeat sightings of me drunken piccy is makin me realize that left eyebrow is threatning to lift off lol. Sheeeeit !
* wonders if it always does that after a few vinos.....*

Yeah there is the anti-viagra .... peek in my window in the morning just as i'm wakin up and the bed-head should do the trick  :shock:  

Photong you have stunning eyes girly !


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> but do they make stuff that does the opposite



1. saltpeter
2. wedding cake
3. scalpel
4. life sized poster of michael jackson


----------



## manda

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> but do they make stuff that does the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. wedding cake
Click to expand...


ha
no more mister smooth for u!


----------



## photong

> Photong you have stunning eyes girly !



Thanks! You should see my boyfriends. I can't wait to see what the kids are going to look like. But that wont be for many many years. I don't think I want kids. They piss me off.


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> ha
> no more mister smooth for u!



 

 i think it's some kind of chemical in the frosting....


----------



## MDowdey

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> ha
> no more mister smooth for u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's some kind of chemical in the frosting....
Click to expand...

no its just the idea of cake.



md


----------



## manda

its wee hour late time
and the whole frosting anc cake analogy is making a loud noise over my head.


----------



## Luminosity

Osmer_Toby





> 4. life sized poster of michael jackson



Before or after Thriller ?
Go the 'Fro !


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> Before or after Thriller ?



well, he still had some flesh left on his facial skull before, so i would think post-thriller would be less of a thrill and more of pill


----------



## Luminosity

Btw MD thanks for the nice comments in the other thread ( the one ya momentarily hijacked    )
You're a sweetie  :sillysmi:


----------



## Sharkbait

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> his facial skull



As opposed to.....his ass skull????  :scratch:


----------



## MDowdey

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Btw MD thanks for the nice comments in the other thread ( the one ya momentarily hijacked    )
> You're a sweetie  :sillysmi:




thanks shweetheart!!


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> As opposed to.....his ass skull????



well, i meant his skull in the front, where all of his flesh has been removed and replaced with plastic.  i'm assuming he did not have plastic surgery to the back of his skull...


----------



## markc

So you mean his skull's ass, as opposed to his ass's skull.

*scratches head*


----------



## Luminosity

Shark said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his facial skull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to.....his ass skull????  :scratch:
Click to expand...


Ol Mikey Jackson doesnt seem to be from this planet...ya just neverrr know HOW many skulls that man has lyin around his boday....  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his facial skull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to.....his ass skull????  :scratch:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ol Mikey Jackson doesnt seem to be from this planet...ya just neverrr know HOW many skulls that man has lyin around his boday....  :shock:
Click to expand...


at least he is not showering on top of little dead phillipino's like ole jeffrey dahmer..

did i say that out loud?


md


----------



## Luminosity

> at least he is not showering on top of little dead phillipino's like ole jeffrey dahmer..
> 
> did i say that out loud?



Naw he stays faithfull to Elephant Mans and Bubbles boners ...I mean ...bones ....

Oh gawd.....lame pun I know , I know  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey

Luminosity said:
			
		

> at least he is not showering on top of little dead phillipino's like ole jeffrey dahmer..
> 
> did i say that out loud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw he stays faithfull to Elephant Mans and Bubbles boners ...I mean ...bones ....
> 
> Oh gawd.....lame pun I know , I know  :roll:
Click to expand...



      

md

theres nothing wrong with thinking about boners...


----------



## Luminosity

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least he is not showering on top of little dead phillipino's like ole jeffrey dahmer..
> 
> did i say that out loud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw he stays faithfull to Elephant Mans and Bubbles boners ...I mean ...bones ....
> 
> Oh gawd.....lame pun I know , I know  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> theres nothing wrong with thinking about boners...
Click to expand...


There is when Jacko , a chimp and a skeleton are involved ...that thar is sum major kinkay biznuss  :shock:


----------



## terri

This thread has taken a strange turn......    :shock:    

But that's okay!


Luminosity, I LOVE that balcony shot of you - you look gorgeous, and it made me smile right back atcha!!


----------



## MDowdey

sounds like a good time to me!!



md


----------



## drlynn

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> ha
> no more mister smooth for u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's some kind of chemical in the frosting....
Click to expand...


That's why you take home the top layer to eat on your 1st anniversary.  You need a booster shot to make it permanent.


----------



## markc

drlynn said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha
> no more mister smooth for u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's some kind of chemical in the frosting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you take home the top layer to eat on your 1st anniversary.  You need a booster shot to make it permanent.
Click to expand...

BWAhahahaha!


----------



## Luminosity

terri said:
			
		

> This thread has taken a strange turn......    :shock:
> 
> But that's okay!
> 
> 
> Luminosity, I LOVE that balcony shot of you - you look gorgeous, and it made me smile right back atcha!!



LOL it HAS taken a strange turn indeed Terri  :LOL: 

Awww thank you for the compliment on my piccy ... I like my Bourbon Street snapshots as its a time when I was REALLY happy and content ( not that I'm unhappy any other time lol but ya know what I mean   ).
Orleans has been a mysterious and seductive place in my mind since I was 15 so to finally BE there was awesome. Want to go back there to write and take photos as soon as I can. 
Glad I made ya smile   is grinnin as I type this lol...


----------



## voodoocat

Why do I always miss these threads as they're unfolding 

All I have to say is 

I have never been on a forum with this much eye candy.  
Dang photong is beautiful.
Luminosity, you have the perfect screename cause you do radiate beauty.


----------



## karissa

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Why do I always miss these threads as they're unfolding



Maybe you are getting slow in your old age?   :roll: *shrug*


----------



## voodoocat

I went to bed a little later last night and at 12am PST there was nothing going on here....


----------



## voodoocat

Oh, and my pic did show up in this thread yet the hotties stole my thunder


----------



## Sharkbait

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Oh, and my pic did show up in this thread yet the hotties stole my thunder



Never, NEVER complain about the hotties.


----------



## photogoddess

Shark said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and my pic did show up in this thread yet the hotties stole my thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, NEVER complain about the hotties.
Click to expand...


But, Voods is a hottie too!


----------



## voodoocat

Shark said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and my pic did show up in this thread yet the hotties stole my thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, NEVER complain about the hotties.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you're right.  They are much more attractive than I.  That is fo shizzo.


----------



## terri

> Oh, and my pic did show up in this thread yet the hotties stole my thunder



If only it had been the butt pic....I doubt anyone would have been able to steal the thunder there.       We can be pigs too, see?


----------



## Sharkbait

terri said:
			
		

> Oh, and my pic did show up in this thread yet the hotties stole my thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only it had been the butt pic....I doubt anyone would have been able to steal the thunder there.       We can be pigs too, see?
Click to expand...


Butts?  Thunder?   Does that mean voods' new nickname is "ButtThunder"?!?  Ewww.

 :shock:  :shock:


----------



## voodoocat

Shark said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and my pic did show up in this thread yet the hotties stole my thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only it had been the butt pic....I doubt anyone would have been able to steal the thunder there.       We can be pigs too, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Butts?  Thunder?   Does that mean voods' new nickname is "ButtThunder"?!?  Ewww.
> 
> :shock:  :shock:
Click to expand...

Please God NOOOO!!


----------



## graigdavis

ButtThunder it is.

 :lmao: I think chicken noodle soup came out of my nose


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> ButtThunder



ThunderButt works pretty good, too


----------



## terri

And I dubbed him!     :sillysmi: 


This is a great day....


----------



## graigdavis

Just need Chase to officialy Dub him now.


----------



## terri

No doubt Voods is pm'ing him as we speak....begging him on bended knee not to do it....

Damn, I'd love to see THAT exchange.    :twisted:


----------



## Chase

Ok...WHO has been spying on my PMs??


----------



## terri

And how is Butt-thunder handling it, honey...?    Is he off pouting?    :lmao:


----------



## voodoocat

terri said:
			
		

> begging him on bended knee not to do it....


What is up with you people!  stop it!


----------



## terri

NO!    :twisted: 

Lil Thunder-butt.....    aw.....


----------



## graigdavis

:still snickering:


----------



## Osmer_Toby

:::chuckling wickedly:::


----------



## terri

Better watch out, Thunder-butt.... I am now the official Queen of Innuendo, so that means Chase is in the right mood.....   :twisted:


----------



## graigdavis

I still like ButtThunder better.

:yep, still chuckling"


----------



## terri

Oh, excuse me...... Butt Thunder it is.      

Carry on.


----------



## photong

> Butt Thunder



Is that when someone eats too many beans or eggs?

*snicker* 

:smileys: &lt;--- look jumping pees!!


----------



## vonnagy

> i send u a portuguese kisses "jokitas for you vonnagy, ur too kind




 woohooo! first on photoforum to receive jokitas - the rest of you guys can now officially be jealous!!  

 :goodvibe:  :love:  :heart:  :blulsh2:


----------



## Luminosity

Thanks guys , now I have Thunderstruck by ACDC playin over and over in my head   

Aggie posted his pic too but no ones commented on em yet so let me be the first    Aggie ya SPUNK !  
Voodoo has spunk potential fron the side-on camera-obscuring-his-face-view .. show us yer face Voodoo


----------



## drlynn

Luminosity said:
			
		

> show us yer face Voodoo



Umm, on second thought, maybe that shot of his butt sticking out from under his view camera wouldn't be SO bad ...


----------



## manda

haha Lumi...as I was about to post while dressed in my angus school uniform...

YOu've been ThunderButt!!!

Oh and Voods is a mega hottie. Check the self portrait thread.


----------



## Luminosity

You have an Angus school uniform ?! 
Rawk ON woman !   

* Goes to perve on Voodoo *   :twisted:


----------



## Luminosity

Comes back from self -pic thread 
Hubba hubba's right   

Damnya it took me hours to get that song oota me head and ya went and planted it back there again girly


----------



## voodoocat

Aww shucks   
2 hot womenz saying hubba hubba sure makes a fella feel alright.


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## aggiezach

nice bike yo! I'm just starting to get interested in biking!


----------



## Luminosity

is officially in lust


----------



## photong

I don't like that square patch of hair man. Looks...wierd .......sorry man.


You're cut n all but not my type  So I wont be lusting over you. Plus I haven't been able to look at a guy for 4.5 years  You could say I'm practically married


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> You could say I'm practically married




just cause you're married doesn't mean ya can't look at a guy


----------



## Sharkbait

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> You could say I'm practically married
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cause you're married doesn't mean ya can't look at a guy
Click to expand...


Or the slightly more poetic, allegorical version:  "Just because you're on a diet doesn't mean you can't look at the menu."


----------



## Osmer_Toby

cool shot, dude.  only thing:  due to their placement, i can't tell if you're wrenching with your left hand or with your right hand


----------



## Sharkbait

photong said:
			
		

> I don't like that square patch of hair man. Looks...wierd .......sorry man.



I was just gonna say I dig the soul patch.  I think once summer break hits I'm going to ditch my goatee (for the first time in about 6 yrs! :shock: ) and might try the little flava-sava for awhile.   8)  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sharkbait

Toby, what the hell you doing awake so early on a Saturday morning???

You in that 'teacher's groove' like me where you wake up at 6am whether the alarm goes off or not?


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> Or the slightly more poetic, allegorical version: "Just because you're on a diet doesn't mean you can't look at the menu."



yup, i like your version better


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> You in that 'teacher's groove' like me where you wake up at 6am whether the alarm goes off or not?



doesn't it drive you crazy?  :roll:    and i'm tired as hell, too...


----------



## graigdavis

Shark said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that square patch of hair man. Looks...wierd .......sorry man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just gonna say I dig the soul patch.  I think once summer break hits I'm going to ditch my goatee (for the first time in about 6 yrs! :shock: ) and might try the little flava-sava for awhile.   8)  :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


Thanks man.   

aggie: i got lots of bikes.  I do cross country, down hill, dirt jump, urban/street, free ride.


----------



## photong

Shark said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that square patch of hair man. Looks...wierd .......sorry man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just gonna say I dig the soul patch.  I think once summer break hits I'm going to ditch my goatee (for the first time in about 6 yrs! :shock: ) and might try the little flava-sava for awhile.   8)  :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


Soul patch?? never heard of that name. stupid name anyway  8)


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> Soul patch?? never heard of that name. stupid name anyway



who pissed in your cornflakes this mornin, girl?


----------



## photong

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> Soul patch?? never heard of that name. stupid name anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who pissed in your cornflakes this mornin, girl?
Click to expand...


*playing* holy take a chill pill man i was just kidding.

 dont worry i've been just playing, but seriously these soul patches bother me n stuff (except well kept goats, I like those). maybe because one of my proffs had one and i very much disliked him .

you know sometimes things just rub me the wrong way  like when people mix yellow and red togehter...i cant help but to think of hotdogs.


----------



## Sharkbait

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> You in that 'teacher's groove' like me where you wake up at 6am whether the alarm goes off or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't it drive you crazy?  :roll:    and i'm tired as hell, too...
Click to expand...


Same here.  I was up at 5:55 and wide awake.  Yet during the week the alarm goes off at 6 and I'm a friggin zombie.  :?


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> *playing* holy take a chill pill man i was just kidding.



 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

there's some _fire_ in dem blue eyes!!


----------



## oriecat

graig!  You are a cuuu-tay! Yowza...


----------



## photong

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> *playing* holy take a chill pill man i was just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:
> 
> there's some _fire_ in dem blue eyes!!
Click to expand...


No I just like joking  I like jokes.  8)


----------



## anua

-, craig, maaAAAAmmmmMMMa mia!  



(and what a beautiful bike ! -))  )


----------



## manda

There was a bike? :greenpbl:

Graig, you are absolutely gorgeous.   

Oh my, those eyes...


----------



## Luminosity

Lol @ flava-sava .... eh I like it on ya Graig... its different. And I'm not sayin that just coz I'm in lust with ya  :LOL:  
Graig ya look a lot like an aussie celeb , Blair McDonough. He was runner up in our first Big Brother and is now on a well known aussie tv show.
But ya a better lookin version


----------



## manda

hahah Blair?!

Hmmm...

You should find his shirtless unbuttoning the pants pic in the self portrait thread...


----------



## Luminosity

Ya dont reckon ? ( re. Blair ) ?
Ohhh now I KNOW you're teasin ... gettin me all geared up to run to self pic thread now ... well I WONT fall for it .....   

Sits for awhile.

 :bounce: 

Ok well a girl needs to do her hottie research .. what with the spunky men thread we need to start and all .... wanders off to that self thread whistling innocently....research, Manda , research.


----------



## graigdavis

manda said:
			
		

> There was a bike? :greenpbl:
> 
> Graig, you are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Oh my, those eyes...



Thanks   

Thats the first time ever anyone has mentioned my eyes.  :scratch:


----------



## carlita

graig, will you marry me?     :love:  :sillysmi:


----------



## graigdavis

carlita said:
			
		

> graig, will you marry me?     :love:  :sillysmi:



Only if you promise never to look at me like you are in your current avitar  :shock: .  And you wear the pig tails once in a while.


----------



## photogoddess

What is with you guys and pigtails???  :roll:


----------



## voodoocat

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What is with you guys and pigtails???  :roll:


Especially pigtails with a nice schoolgirl outfit to go with it


----------



## carlita

haha... deal!

see, i'm on board with the pigtails and all, but the school girl outfit borders on creepy, voo.    i've never really understood that fetish... but then, i'm not a guy.  ;-)


----------



## markc

I've never been into the schoolgirl thing. I like _women_.

Mmmmm..... Women.....

Muscles are good, too.


----------



## captain-spanky

i've never hear it called the soul patch before...
i always called mine my be-odd... cos it's like a be-ard but it's odd lookin so = be-odd


----------



## graigdavis

carlita said:
			
		

> haha... deal!



 :hug:  :love:  :cheer:


----------



## MDowdey

graigdavis said:
			
		

> carlita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha... deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hug:  :love:  :cheer:
Click to expand...



 :roll: 


md


----------



## manda

i still love ya matt

life sux


----------



## drlynn

Graig and Carli? This is the biggest news since Mark and Manda!

I just hope this one lasts longer.   

So, are we all invited?


----------



## graigdavis

I dont know, I think shes just teasing me. :scratch:


----------



## graigdavis

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Blair McDonough



Now thats a corny name if there ever was one.   

wait... :?


----------



## MDowdey

manda said:
			
		

> i still love ya matt
> 
> life sux


PM me back!!!!!


----------



## photong

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What is with you guys and pigtails???  :roll:



Lots of guys find it hot to hold onto while a girl goes down on them. Erm...sadly yeah.


----------



## MDowdey

photong said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is with you guys and pigtails???  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of guys find it hot to hold onto while a girl goes down on them. Erm...sadly yeah.
Click to expand...




 :shock: 


md


----------



## graigdavis

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is with you guys and pigtails???  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of guys find it hot to hold onto while a girl goes down on them. Erm...sadly yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


----------



## karissa

Hmmm.... I think i would like to have my shot with Graig.     And the really funny thing is I put my hair in pigtails today because I was in a hurry to get out the door.... :shock:   Then I see this thread :shock:  :shock:

Graig dear, you haven't forgotten me have you?


----------



## graigdavis

karissa said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... I think i would like to have my shot with Graig.     And the really funny thing is I put my hair in pigtails today because I was in a hurry to get out the door.... :shock:   Then I see this thread :shock:  :shock:
> 
> Graig dear, you haven't forgotten me have you?



Of course not darling.  Pig tails huh?   

by the way, what do you mean exactly when you say "I think I would like to have my shot with Graig"


----------



## karissa

graigdavis said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... I think i would like to have my shot with Graig.     And the really funny thing is I put my hair in pigtails today because I was in a hurry to get out the door.... :shock:   Then I see this thread :shock:  :shock:
> 
> Graig dear, you haven't forgotten me have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not darling.  Pig tails huh?
> 
> by the way, what do you mean exactly when you say "I think I would like to have my shot with Graig"
Click to expand...


Well, I mean you havn't tied the knot yet....  I was just thinking I might still have a change.


----------



## MDowdey

karissa said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... I think i would like to have my shot with Graig.     And the really funny thing is I put my hair in pigtails today because I was in a hurry to get out the door.... :shock:   Then I see this thread :shock:  :shock:
> 
> Graig dear, you haven't forgotten me have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not darling.  Pig tails huh?
> 
> by the way, what do you mean exactly when you say "I think I would like to have my shot with Graig"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I mean you havn't tied the knot yet....  I was just thinking I might still have a change.
Click to expand...


get a friggin room, and get the hell out of this thread for cryin out loud.

md


----------



## terri

> get a friggin room, and get the hell out of this thread for cryin out loud.



Matt, Matt.....so bitter, babe.    :shock:   Don't be a player hater.


----------



## MDowdey

but i still love yall




md


----------



## karissa

MDowdey said:
			
		

> but i still love yall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md



You know... I'm not feeling the love here......


----------



## MDowdey

terri said:
			
		

> get a friggin room, and get the hell out of this thread for cryin out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, Matt.....so bitter, babe.    :shock:   Don't be a player hater.
Click to expand...


terri, 

your talking to the original player here, and im not player hatin, just getting sick to my stomach from all the sunshine....  


md


----------



## graigdavis

[quote="MDowdey]get a friggin room, and get the hell out of this thread for cryin out loud.

md[/quote]

:?  :scratch: 

So then dont read it?  Were just playin around.


----------



## terri

> terri,
> 
> your talking to the original player here, and im not player hatin, just getting sick to my stomach from all the sunshine....



You're such a silly boy.    So I take it, you hate this little guy:    :sun: 

Here comes the sun
Here comes the sun
Here comes the sun
I say....it's all right....
-George Harrison


----------



## graigdavis

You are my sunshine! My only sunshine
you make me happy when skies are grey
dont you know dear how much I love you
so dont you take my sunshine away!


----------



## photong

graigdavis said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is with you guys and pigtails???  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of guys find it hot to hold onto while a girl goes down on them. Erm...sadly yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I've had worse come out of my mouth/hands. No pun please. You should see how often I shock my boyfriend with the things I say. i look innocent but dude, pal, buddy, "I'm not that innocent". I pretend to be. I like to pretend.


----------



## terri

> i look innocent but dude, pal, buddy, "I'm not that innocent". I pretend to be. I like to pretend.



Careful sweetie....or Matt will tell you to get the hell outta the thread too!  

Has this thread gone off the deep end yet...?     :scratch:


----------



## MDowdey

graigdavis said:
			
		

> You are my sunshine! My only sunshine
> you make me happy when skies are grey
> dont you know dear how much I love you
> so dont you take my sunshine away!




im done, i quit.


yall have a good one.


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> Here comes the sun
> Here comes the sun
> Here comes the sun
> I say....it's all right....
> -George Harrison



ain't no sunshine when she's gone
ain't no sunshine when she's away
and she's always gone too long
anytime she goes away.....


----------



## terri

Sing to me, bay-bay!    :sun:


----------



## graigdavis

terri said:
			
		

> Has this thread gone off the deep end yet...?     :scratch:



Pretty sure...yea.  Im banning my self from this thread.


----------



## photong

graigdavis said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has this thread gone off the deep end yet...?     :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure...yea.  Im banning my self from this thread.
Click to expand...


Me two. It needs to die.


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> Pretty sure...yea. Im banning my self from this thread.




awww, man, don't do that.  you were adding too much life to this thread to go away now.  i was having fun watching the ladies drool over you (of course, it would have been more fun if they were drooling over _me,_ but i'll take voyeurism over abstinence anyday   )


----------



## Sharkbait

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> i'll take voyeurism over abstinence anyday   )



Spoken like a true married man.  Preach on, brotha!  :cheer:


----------



## terri

> Osmer_Toby wrote:
> i'll take voyeurism over abstinence anyday  )
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true married man. Preach on, brotha!



Cynics, both of you!


----------



## carlita

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I dont know, I think shes just teasing me. :scratch:



teasing you??  as much as i enjoy teasing... i'm not.  ;-)


----------



## graigdavis

carlita said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know, I think shes just teasing me. :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teasing you??  as much as i enjoy teasing... i'm not.  ;-)
Click to expand...


 :love:


----------



## manda

I don't care what any of you say, this thread is not going to die.
It needs more pics.


----------



## Lula

That's right Manda!

Come on People People Lets Post some pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharkbait

Pretty extensive photoshopping, as the original was out of focus, and I was trying a new USM technique.  But here it is...


----------



## captain-spanky

is that a beached shark?    :roll:


----------



## Sharkbait

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> is that a beached shark?    :roll:



LOL.  Smaataasssss!


----------



## karissa

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> is that a beached shark?    :roll:



 :cheer:    :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

Nice one!


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Osmer_Toby

front row, little guy on the left with sister's(?) hands on your shoulders.
(eyes are a dead give away- )


----------



## graigdavis

Too easy, 3 boys and 2 of them are blonde.  The girls whose hands are on my shoulders is my cousin.  The blonde next to me is my little brother.  Everyone else are cousins...Im glad our parents still dont dress us alike any more.


----------



## malachite

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Luminosity

Thinks everyone should put up their 'mini-me' piccies ( pics of themselves as kids ) ! 
C'mon lets see ya cute lil button noses so we can Awwwwww and stuff  

P.S Or should we just make another thread for that and name it 
'TPF Mini-Me's' .....  or something ?
*Shrugs *.


----------



## Luminosity

My mini me pics 













Ok who's next ..... ?  Line up kiddies ..


----------



## manda

lumi, im pretty sure i have a shot from about that age with the same background lol


----------



## manda




----------



## Luminosity

manda said:
			
		

> lumi, im pretty sure i have a shot from about that age with the same background lol



So that photographer got to you too eh ?  :shock: 
I think shes still serving time for the crime of using that background against humanity.
I know all that pink messed with MY head  :crazy:

Btw whatta gorgeous lil girl you were Manda !  :hug: ...beautiful long hair too.


----------



## manda

hehe thanks
you were a cutie yourself missy.
yes, i wish the hair still looked like that and the skin as brown lol

I was in Hawaii in that top pic though...


----------



## Luminosity

manda said:
			
		

> hehe thanks
> you were a cutie yourself missy.
> yes, i wish the hair still looked like that and the skin as brown lol
> 
> I was in Hawaii in that top pic though...



Thanks  :sillysmi: 

Ohhhh * sighs enviously @ Hawaii* ... whatta divine place to visit. Were ya living there or was that pic taken on holiday ?


----------



## manda

It was a 3 week holiday. We stayed in someone's house. I couldn't play piano then and still can't. 

I went back when I was 17 again. I adore Hawaii. :love:


----------



## Luminosity

manda said:
			
		

> It was a 3 week holiday. We stayed in someone's house. I couldn't play piano then and still can't.



Its not how ya play its how cute ya look pretendin to play it


----------



## manda

haha
well i may have at 7...now erhhrrrr

oh to have my 7 yr old tanned skin and toned thighs again!


----------



## markc

It's not from when I was a little kid, but it's the only thing I have on-line at the moment. I'll have to dig for something. It is from about 15 years ago, though.


----------



## manda

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
adam clayton!!!!!

look at those arms...


----------



## markc

And I thought I'd be getting the comments on the 80's frames.

You two are real cuties, BTW.


----------



## manda

ha well i noticed the afro first

then the arms

then the tight jeans

then the ...what did u think wed notice first again?


----------



## terri

manda said:
			
		

> :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> adam clayton!!!!!
> 
> look at those arms...



Adam Clayton...?   :scratch:   I thought he was Mark Clayton.....

Anyway who cares what his name is?      He looks exactly like my high school sweetheart.   Holy, holy, holy crap!    :love:


----------



## manda

Edited due to broken link


----------



## markc

Hehe. My hair isn't really that curly. It's just really, really messed up in the pic.


----------



## manda

Adam is sex on legs.

I forgot to mention the dirty shirt....sexy


----------



## carlita

this is ticking me off... i don't have the software on this computer to upload my pictures from my digital camera and i just dyed my hair and i want to shooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww you guys!  ARGH!!  :angry1:  issed:


----------



## MDowdey

carlita said:
			
		

> this is ticking me off... i don't have the software on this computer to upload my pictures from my digital camera and i just dyed my hair and i want to shooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww you guys!  ARGH!!  :angry1:  issed:




what color?

md


----------



## carlita

purple.    there's a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny bit of purple in it in the other picture i posted, but now this is the same amount of purple as there was red back in the day.  i think you guys have seen those pictures before.  so it's not my whole head, but it definitely stands out.  i have to get used to being stared at in public again.  i realized that at dinner last night.    

next will be hot pink.  woohoo!   :thumbsup:


----------



## MDowdey

carlita said:
			
		

> purple.    there's a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny bit of purple in it in the other picture i posted, but now this is the same amount of purple as there was red back in the day.  i think you guys have seen those pictures before.  so it's not my whole head, but it definitely stands out.  i have to get used to being stared at in public again.  i realized that at dinner last night.
> 
> next will be hot pink.  woohoo!   :thumbsup:




will you marry me? i was thinking of doing something like that, but the bank might not like it soo much..


md


----------



## carlita

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MDowdey

stunningly gorgeous. way to go carlita!!!



md


----------



## graigdavis

Dang, now thats purple.  Karissa is gona live with us too.  This could get interesting.


----------



## Osmer_Toby

carli-
love the hair- tres rebellious, but also very pretty, very striking.

speaking of striking, your eyes are absolutely gorgeous- i think one would need a lifeguard nearby if one were lucky enough to gaze, and perhaps fall into, those beautiful big blue eyes...


----------



## graigdavis

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> carli-
> love the hair- tres rebellious, but also very pretty, very striking.
> 
> speaking of striking, your eyes are absolutely gorgeous- i think one would need a lifeguard nearby if one were lucky enough to gaze, and perhaps fall into, those beautiful big blue eyes...



Dang, smooooooooooooooooth


----------



## Osmer_Toby

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carli-
> love the hair- tres rebellious, but also very pretty, very striking.
> 
> speaking of striking, your eyes are absolutely gorgeous- i think one would need a lifeguard nearby if one were lucky enough to gaze, and perhaps fall into, those beautiful big blue eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, smooooooooooooooooth
Click to expand...


merely speaking the truth as i see it


----------



## oriecat

carlita said:
			
		

>



Now there's the carli we loved and missed for so long!   I love that purple!!


----------



## graigdavis

carlita said:
			
		

>



I know you all wish you were married to that.


----------



## terri

It's gorgeous, Carli!!   You look fabulous!     

I hate my responsible office management job where I have to be so...blonde, straight and boring.    :x    I can't wait to get free of the rat race where I can do what I want with my freakin' hair.        :flower: 

Enjoy it, girlie!!


----------



## aggiezach

Carli the purple rocks my face off yo


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> boring.



terri dear, i don't think you could _ever_ be accused of being boring


----------



## carlita

oriecat said:
			
		

> Now there's the carli we loved and missed for so long!   I love that purple!!



LOL!  man... i really need to goof off like that more often.  i haven't been doing much of that lately.  life got entirely too serious for a while there.  

and weeeeeeeeeee!  thanks for the compliments, everyone!  :-D  the guy i'm dating said it looks good, but he also told his mother i look like barney.  he's been doing his damnedest to try to embarrass me lately because i told him he won't be able to do it, but he's determined.    

toby:  do women fall all over you?  i'm really curious about that.  ;-)

terri:  that's the one thing i love about my college career taking as long as it is.  most 24 year olds already have to tone down their appearance for work and i haven't had to do that yet.  i'm hoping with the kind of job i want to do (crime scene clean-up) that i may never have to.  :-D  we'll see though.


----------



## Osmer_Toby

> toby: do women fall all over you? i'm really curious about that.



don't i wish


----------



## oriecat

terri said:
			
		

> I hate my responsible office management job where I have to be so...blonde, straight and boring.    :x    I can't wait to get free of the rat race where I can do what I want with my freakin' hair.        :flower:



I hear ya on that.  I've been wanting to do something fun with my hair too (especially since seeing Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind), but there's just no way it would fly here at work.   Sucky part of being blonde or light brown, color shows up way more.  We've got a couple dark brunettes who did a red or burgandy thing on their hair and it looks fine, but if I tried something like that it would stick out like a sore thumb...


----------



## GimpyPoop

Yo,
Eeks, can't find the originals, but:








Ha ha, I almost NEVER look like that, but shhh, no one has to know!  Pictures taken with haste to showcase my new hairdo.  Weeee!
Me, the Flea


----------



## GimpyPoop

Yo,
Okay now that Ive officially gone through all the freaking mugs (cursed my 56K connection  ).  Can I just say -  YEOCH!  Its hot in here!
I need to visit here more often!
Me, the Flea


----------



## vonnagy

damn gimpy, lookin' good there 



> Okay now that Ive officially gone through all the freaking mugs (cursed my 56K connection  ). Can I just say - YEOCH! Its hot in here!
> I need to visit here more often!



lol, yep some hotties here alright


----------



## Karalee

sorry I couldnt make it any smaller, and I swear, Im not a terrorist


----------



## terri

Oh, Kara baby....all I see is a tiny red x....   :cry:   Try again!!! 


Orie: I've already decided I am going to even the score on every Administrative Suit-type I had to be conservative around, my strict mom, AND my very judgmental kid (who swears I am embarrassing him half the time anyway) by fully enjoying my pending mid-life crisis.    :sillysmi:   I deserve to have one, we all do.      If it means doing strange things with one's hair and blowing through life in a freer, more irreverent way than is typically allowed for us rat race types, then I say "bring it ON"!!


----------



## photong

Karalee said:
			
		

> sorry I couldnt make it any smaller, and I swear, Im not a terrorist



Hotmail doesnt allow drirect linking. Photobucket is great, try that.

You can right click on the red x, choose properties from the menu, copy the url, then paste it into the address bar. yeah that works (for those who don't mind the work).

Stupid Geocrapcities.


----------



## Harpper

photong said:
			
		

> You can right click on the red x, choose properties from the menu, copy the url, then paste it into the address bar. yeah that works (for those who don't mind the work).


For anyone who has Mozilla/Firefox then just right click and select "view image" and it will automatically take you the web address. There's no need to do all that copy and paste because it does it all for you. Once you see the image it will be cached so that when you come back to the forum it will display the picture.


----------



## MDowdey

Edited due to broken link


----------



## oriecat

Matt, you cutie!!  Wow, I am shocked at this married thing.  I had no idea.  So what happened?    Kidding!!    She may be hot, but can't be too bright to get a guy like you get away.  :love:


----------



## MDowdey

AWWW THANKS ORIE!!!!


we will just leave it up to fate to see if i ever get a chance like that again..



md


----------



## havoc

Damn those young marrages. I feel your pain Trish. Mine was a total disaster. ( when i say total i mean TOTAL LOL)
Although, knowing this juicy tidbit explains sooo much


----------



## oriecat

Of course you will.  You are young.  Life has many loves in store for you yet, whether with many people or just that one lucky one.


----------



## MDowdey

oriecat said:
			
		

> Of course you will. with many people




ahhhh yes....


md


----------



## oriecat

I've been misquoted!  I must be famous... 8)


----------



## Osmer_Toby

dude, i knew there was something familiar about you.  you're a fellow divorcee!!   i'm on my second marriage right now.  the vicissitudes of marriage never cease to amaze me, nor do they cease to make me dizzy.

i tell ya, i damn near ended it all after my divorce.  if not for my baby girl, i may very well have done so.  instead, i made an appointment with my medical doctor, and with a psychologist.  i was diagnosed with severe clinical depression.  at that time, i was prescribed an anti-depressant: effexor.  let me tell you something, dude, it made all the difference in the world.  i had my life back, and i began to rebuild.  i learned what clinical depression is: a chemical imbalance in the brain.  it was exacerbated by the stress of the divorce, which was almost a lucky thing because i finally found a way to bring me back to neutral.  becoming happy, of course, was a job for me, not for a pill.  the medicine merely leveled the playing field.  i don't know if any of this sounds familiar, but it sure is common in people after a the crushing misery of a divorce.


----------



## manda

Matthew you looked gorgeous in those pics. 
I still say she was a fool.


----------



## MDowdey

manda said:
			
		

> Matthew you looked gorgeous in those pics.
> I still say she was a fool.




thanks sweetheart. she doesnt know what she is missin.


md


----------



## Luminosity

Thats weird ... my post didnt show up :-/
Yet I've had too many times where I've accidently double-posted sheesh.
Anyways , my post basically said ...
Matt , ya STILL look sexy even WHEN you're dressed in a penguin suit  :greenpbl:


----------



## MDowdey

hubba hubba lumy!!!!



md


----------



## havoc

Wow this thread turned into a downer fast LOL


----------



## MDowdey

on a lighter note, my zipper was down all day...again.


no worries on the pictures yall, im not really needin sympathy(although ill take it if you give it), i was mainly trying to show me to all the new kids.



peace

md


----------



## havoc

Oh Trish, it'll be OK, come here and i'll give you a loving Noogie


----------



## carlita

dude... md... who is that stone fox next to that girl in the picture you posted?!  

  ;-)


----------



## manda

he reminds me of that josh harnett guy...


----------



## vonnagy

wooohooo, trish is a hottie!  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey

carlita said:
			
		

> dude... md... who is that stone fox next to that girl in the picture you posted?!
> 
> ;-)






thats me!!!!! YAY!!!  thanks for all the lovin words yall!

and havoc, no noogies!!!

md


----------



## terri

MDowdey said:
			
		

> carlita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude... md... who is that stone fox next to that girl in the picture you posted?!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me!!!!! YAY!!!  thanks for all the lovin words yall!
> 
> and havoc, no noogies!!!
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Well, I'm just seeing those pics for the first time....and I had no idea you'd been married before.... sorry it didn't work out, she looks high maintenance to me.      But, whatever.   You're still a stud.   Just a matter of time till you snag some lucky girlie.    :love:


----------



## MDowdey

well thanks terri!!

and yes.... she was VERY high maintenance.


you guys are great.


md


----------



## havoc

Yeah i was just thinking Josh Hartlett when you mentioned him Manda.....

I would show you a pic of me, but usually people don't go for guys that look like Little John LOL


----------



## manda

We are awaiting a Havoc pic..

*taps foot*


----------



## Big Mike

MD,

What were you doing, getting married when you were only 14 years old?  j/k  You look so young in those pics.  

The good part is that you will be able to pick up 20 year olds when you are 40...without looking creepy


----------



## Corry

Ok, I don't have any recent pictures of just me right now, so...for now...here's a picture of me and my boyfriend...that is if it will let me post it...damn that snapfish! 





Ok, well...it's just posting the friggin URL, so I guess for now if ya wanna see me, you'll have to copy and past it into your browser.  Anyone know anywhere good other than snapfish I can store my photos, so that I can actually POST SOMETHING?????!!!!!

Edit:  fixed the link!


----------



## Luminosity

> Anyone know anywhere good other than snapfish I can store my photos, so that I can actually POST SOMETHING?????!!!!!



I use http://www.photobucket.com/


----------



## havoc

Never never ever will there be a picture of me on the internet  Unless of course i get dooped into a Photo Forum trip and someone sneeks one online of me LOL


----------



## Corry

> I use http://www.photobucket.com/



Thanks!  I'll try that!


----------



## manda

You are so fibbing Hav!
I am certian there was one of you here a while back..you were saying something to chase methinks...


----------



## Geronimo

He was holding the sheep hostage with a hand written note.


----------



## Not Neve

Matt, nice to see a pic of you straight on...I think all the others have been profiles.  

Funny story (umm, in a sick sort of way)....a few weeks ago when I was in line for a concert, waiting for the doors to open I overheard two guys talking.  One was there with his wife, the other with his girlfriend.  The married guy said "i'm trying to get rid of her".  He'd been complaining about how hard he has to work to bring home money for her to spend.


----------



## manda

Still waiting boys...

Vonn, Lucky and Chase, COME ON


----------



## deencarolh

my first pic post.. 




http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v241/deencarolh/Redfish.jpg


----------



## Osmer_Toby

cool shot, deen- which one's you?  

(hope you have a sense of humor- welcome, and dude, awesome catch!!)


----------



## Sharkbait

Big-arse fishie there, Deen!  What part of Indiana are you in?  I'm just south of Indy.


----------



## deencarolh

Well... name is Dee..  Wife is Carol... thus dee n carol?
sense of humor yes, most of the time.
North of Indy near the town of Frankfort.  Guess we are pretty close.

I have a hat... says "women want me,  Fish fear me"  I just tell everyone it is only half right!


----------



## Corry

Edited due to broken link


----------



## deencarolh

looks like a very lucky boyfriend!


----------



## Corry

Aw!  Thanks! But I think I'm the lucky one!


----------



## TwistMyArm

Ok, you folks have been good so I thought I'd post a more recent mugshot. 
These were both this week, their just webcam shots.


----------



## oriecat

:shock: Twist!  You cutie!  I'm gonna steal Manda's HUBBA HUBBA! :heart: 

Man, who knew one forum could be so full of lookers...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

oriecat said:
			
		

> Man, who knew one forum could be so full of lookers...



Heh, doing my part on the other end of the bell curve


----------



## Luminosity

:LOL: @ that ava !


----------



## manda

Im right there with Mindy on that hubba

This place is crazy~!


----------



## SLR_GUY

Do I have to? Oh well I guess I will.
Here I am on my birthday!
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## photong

SLR_GUY said:
			
		

> Do I have to? Oh well I guess I will.



teeheehee! Nice fur. The colours are superb.


----------



## Haasim Mahanaim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## oriecat

Very nice!


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

This is the original that I created my avatar from.


----------



## SilentSpic

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sharkbait

Holy crap, a new yorker giving the finger--what a concept!    :thumbsup:


----------



## Darfion

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sk8man

ok, here i am...i said i was gonna be more active






does it counts?


----------



## XXX

boo.


----------



## molested_cow

Edited due to broken link


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess

Those eyes.....


----------



## manda

oh my...

damn i have a lot of pics to add to the gallery!

all those new ones have been added for your drooling pleasure.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/index.php?cat=10134


----------



## Karalee

Bad scan.


----------



## mavrik

*note to self*
Save up 1,000,001 dollars.
Return to TPF.
*/note to self*

Dayum.  I thinks me in love.  Lust.  Something!


----------



## blacktypes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## oriecat

Very cute!  Both of you!


----------



## Luminosity

Karalee said:
			
		

> Bad scan.




Gorgeous girly :love: 
*pinches ya bum coz ya a sessay chica*


----------



## manda

Karalee youre gorgeous!!!!
Lovely pic blacktypes and welcome to the forum.

Mavrik...where the hell u been? and why are u saving up that much money? lol


----------



## hobbes28

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MDowdey

good job dude. you look familiar to me...



md


----------



## hobbes28

it was not me on that internet site...


----------



## MDowdey

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> it was not me on that internet site...




the midget porn one??? no, that was me..


md


----------



## hobbes28

:shock:


----------



## Karalee

Thanks Lumi and Manda :hug:


----------



## Alison

Okay, here goes...there is a reason I take pictures and do not like to be in them!


----------



## Alison

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Here goes nothing.



Well now how did I miss this?? See, that studying does get in the way. Your wife is a lucky lady


----------



## Alison

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Those eyes.....



Ditto, ditto, ditto!


----------



## danalec99

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes...there is a reason I take pictures and do not like to be in them!



Maybe its time that _you_ decide to be the subject!  :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbes28

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes...there is a reason I take pictures and do not like to be in them!



I think that you're awesome on either side of the camera



			
				AlisonS said:
			
		

> Your wife is a lucky lady



 :blulsh2: thanks


----------



## Alison

I'll consider it, but that means I have to let my husband have the camera. I'm like a man with a remote with my camera


----------



## danalec99

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I'll consider it, but that means I have to let my husband have the camera. I'm like a man with a remote with my camera



or there is this thing called 'self portrait'. You still get to hold on to the remote.


----------



## Alison

True, but it's special to see someone else's interpretation of yourself.


----------



## molested_cow

AlisonS said:
			
		

> True, but it's special to see someone else's interpretation of yourself.



Then it won't be a "self" portrait anymore.


----------



## hobbes28

molested_cow said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it's special to see someone else's interpretation of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it won't be a "self" portrait anymore.
Click to expand...


I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Alison

molested_cow said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it's special to see someone else's interpretation of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it won't be a "self" portrait anymore.
Click to expand...


Very true, but this was the Mug Shot thread  I did try some self portraits the other day with my wide angle lens. I accidentally formatted the card though...


----------



## hobbes28

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Here's a MUG shot of MDowdey.... he is going to kill me.



Hey, if he's taking a picture there you must be in it. Where is it?


----------



## hobbes28

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Hey, if he's taking a picture there you must be in it. Where is it?



I'm sure that it will show up sometime.  :shock:


----------



## Luminosity

It will now


----------



## Alison

Luminosity said:
			
		

> It will now



Ah yes, my work here is done


----------



## hobbes28

Hooray.  I can't wait.

*note: sarcasm is rampant in this post.*


----------



## Karalee

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, my work here is done
Click to expand...


You learn fast Danielson  

Thatll do you Hobbs


----------



## Alison

Thanks, my Mom always said I was a quick learner. Now I just have to learn the Wax on, wax off move and I'll be all set


----------



## terri

Wow!!   This thread lies dormant for weeks at a time, then suddenly all this I've missed!!!   Allison, Karalee.... beautiful chicas (I sound like Lumi)  :sillysmi:   I'm so happy to see your faces at last!     And Hobbes...hubba hubba, baby!     

I've said it before: this is such a good looking bunch of people here!   :cheer:


----------



## Sharkbait

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Here's a MUG shot of MDowdey.... he is going to kill me.



On-camera flash...what a weenie.   :green to:  :green to:


----------



## MDowdey

Shark said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a MUG shot of MDowdey.... he is going to kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On-camera flash...what a weenie.   :green to:  :green to:
Click to expand...


digital user.... NOT A REAL PHOTOGRAPHER.


md


----------



## Sharkbait

'Least I've got a real flash.


----------



## MDowdey

Shark said:
			
		

> 'Least I've got a real flash.


at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....  

i love you shark.

md


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
Click to expand...


:lmao:


----------



## Alison

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
Click to expand...


You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:


----------



## MDowdey

AlisonS said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
Click to expand...


not if you steal it.

md


----------



## Karalee

MDowdey said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Or "borrow"


----------



## Alison

Karalee said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
Click to expand...


I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock: 
Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case


----------



## Karalee

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock:
> Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case
Click to expand...


I myself can neither confirm nor deny


----------



## Alison

Karalee said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock:
> Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I myself can neither confirm nor deny
Click to expand...


You'd make a very good lawyer Karalee! Perhaps Peterson could use some help?


----------



## Peldor

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock:
> Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I myself can neither confirm nor deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd make a very good lawyer Karalee! Perhaps Peterson could use some help?
Click to expand...

just wanted to say that the middle quote box is getting a little small


----------



## danalec99

Peldor said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock:
> Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I myself can neither confirm nor deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd make a very good lawyer Karalee! Perhaps Peterson could use some help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wanted to say that the middle quote box is getting a little small
Click to expand...


True... I love the composition


----------



## Karalee

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Peldor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock:
> Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I myself can neither confirm nor deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd make a very good lawyer Karalee! Perhaps Peterson could use some help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wanted to say that the middle quote box is getting a little small
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True... I love the composition
Click to expand...


Isnt it beautiful Daniel. :LOL:


----------



## Osmer_Toby

Karalee said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peldor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote:ce12801730="Shark"]'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock:
> Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I myself can neither confirm nor deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd make a very good lawyer Karalee! Perhaps Peterson could use some help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wanted to say that the middle quote box is getting a little small
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True... I love the composition
Click to expand...


Isnt it beautiful Daniel. :LOL:[/quote:ce12801730]

sure is


----------



## Karalee

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peldor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote:6939860e37="MDowdey"][quote:6939860e37="Shark"]'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock:
> Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I myself can neither confirm nor deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd make a very good lawyer Karalee! Perhaps Peterson could use some help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wanted to say that the middle quote box is getting a little small
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True... I love the composition
Click to expand...


Isnt it beautiful Daniel. :LOL:[/quote:6939860e37]

sure is [/quote:6939860e37]

Look at how small Shark's flash is now


----------



## Alison

Karalee said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peldor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote:3c44a12ea4="AlisonS"][quote:3c44a12ea4="MDowdey"][quote:3c44a12ea4="Shark"]'Least I've got a real flash.
> 
> 
> 
> at least i didnt spend a thousand dollars on a camera that will be outdated in a year....
> 
> i love you shark.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win, but you forgot nearly another grand for PS + assorted plug in programs which will surley be outdated by then as well.   :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not if you steal it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "borrow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how my husband obtains our software. You can't prove anything, unfortuantely our cable internet provider could  :shock:
> Though, I think it's prudent to make several offsite back up copies just in case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I myself can neither confirm nor deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd make a very good lawyer Karalee! Perhaps Peterson could use some help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wanted to say that the middle quote box is getting a little small
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True... I love the composition
Click to expand...


Isnt it beautiful Daniel. :LOL:[/quote:3c44a12ea4]

sure is [/quote:3c44a12ea4]

Look at how small Shark's flash is now [/quote:3c44a12ea4]

And, if you look at it long enough the little lines will move. Oh wait, that's just me


----------



## Osmer_Toby

look familiar?


----------



## MDowdey

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> look familiar?



hey toby good to see ya!

md


----------



## Karalee

Hey Rico Suave


----------



## oriecat

Hot diggedy hubba hubba!  Nice one, Tobes.


----------



## manda

thats a hot pic tobes!!!!!!!!!!!

check out those eyes!


----------



## terri

manda said:
			
		

> thats a hot pic tobes!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> check out those eyes!



Indeed... those pupils look dilated to me....hmmm....I think he's stoned here, ya'll....   and this does nothing to help with this new boogyman persona  :LOL:    

Pass it this way, will ya bro?


----------



## Karalee

terri said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a hot pic tobes!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> check out those eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed... those pupils look dilated to me....hmmm....I think he's stoned here, ya'll....   and this does nothing to help with this new boogyman persona  :LOL:
> 
> Pass it this way, will ya bro?
Click to expand...


Puff, puff, give..... puff, puff, give


----------



## Osmer_Toby

terri said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a hot pic tobes!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> check out those eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed... those pupils look dilated to me....hmmm....I think he's stoned here, ya'll....   and this does nothing to help with this new boogyman persona  :LOL:
> 
> Pass it this way, will ya bro?
Click to expand...


  it was taken in dim light, dear, thus the pupil dilation


----------



## terri

> it was taken in dim light, dear, thus the pupil dilation



Sure it was, honey.... we'll buy that.    :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby

terri said:
			
		

> it was taken in dim light, dear, thus the pupil dilation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was, honey.... we'll buy that.    :twisted:
Click to expand...


   you see any excess red in those eyes?  eh?  eh?


----------



## Osmer_Toby

Karalee said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a hot pic tobes!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> check out those eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed... those pupils look dilated to me....hmmm....I think he's stoned here, ya'll....   and this does nothing to help with this new boogyman persona  :LOL:
> 
> Pass it this way, will ya bro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puff, puff, give..... puff, puff, give
Click to expand...


no screwin up the rotation!


----------



## terri

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was taken in dim light, dear, thus the pupil dilation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was, honey.... we'll buy that.    :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you see any excess red in those eyes?  eh?  eh*?
Click to expand...


No, indeed; just dilation.   Relax, baby, pop another 'lude, it's all good!  8) 



 :mrgreen:


----------



## Osmer_Toby

terri said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was taken in dim light, dear, thus the pupil dilation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was, honey.... we'll buy that.    :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you see any excess red in those eyes?  eh?  eh*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, indeed; just dilation.   Relax, baby, pop another 'lude, it's all good!  8)
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


 :LOL:


----------



## Sharkbait

Jesus tobes, do you EVER wear a shirt?    Your students must get a kick out of that!!


----------



## oriecat

:LOL:


----------



## terri

Shark said:
			
		

> Jesus tobes, do you EVER wear a shirt?    Your students must get a kick out of that!!



I say you one-up him, Shark....right here, right now!!!   Take your shirt off and show us here!     :twisted:


----------



## oriecat

Yeah.  Male shirtless contest.  I am all over that... 8)  Good thinkin' terri. :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Male shirtless contest.  I am all over that... 8)  Good thinkin' terri. :mrgreen:



I agree!  :greenpbl:


----------



## Karalee

photogoddess said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Male shirtless contest.  I am all over that... 8)  Good thinkin' terri. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  :greenpbl:
Click to expand...


Motion passed.


----------



## Osmer_Toby

Shark said:
			
		

> Jesus tobes, do you EVER wear a shirt?    Your students must get a kick out of that!!



   actually, almost never in the summer time, and only at school in the winter time.  i have this really high metabolism that has my inner thermostat set on high.  in the dead of winter i go shirtless at home, and  i will even work outside shirtless for short periods of time and love it.  in school, i keep my classroom windows open year around.  the temperature in my classroom is so low that kids usually wear their coats to my class.  needless to say, this hot weather kills me


----------



## Corry

Ok, that's it.  We're starting a hot, sexy, shirtless TPF men thread!!!  Start posting those pics guys!!!


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, that's it.  We're starting a hot, sexy, shirtless TPF men thread!!!  Start posting those pics guys!!!



um....where'd Shark disappear to?    :scratch:


----------



## steve817




----------



## Karalee

Your a cute little girl Steve :LOL:


----------



## steve817

Karalee said:
			
		

> Your a cute little girl Steve :LOL:



Don't hate me cause im beautiful


----------



## Karalee

steve817 said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a cute little girl Steve :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me cause im beautiful
Click to expand...


:lmao: Me? Never :LOL:


----------



## Sharkbait

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus tobes, do you EVER wear a shirt?    Your students must get a kick out of that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, almost never in the summer time, and only at school in the winter time.  i have this really high metabolism that has my inner thermostat set on high.  in the dead of winter i go shirtless at home, and  i will even work outside shirtless for short periods of time and love it.  in school, i keep my classroom windows open year around.  the temperature in my classroom is so low that kids usually wear their coats to my class.  needless to say, this hot weather kills me
Click to expand...


LOL, I hear ya; I'm the same way.  Going through my beginning-of-school powerpoint today, there's a slide that says 'If you get cold easily, bring a sweatshirt.  I would make it snow in my room if I could."  I was wearing a climacool shirt today with the AC blasting and two fans pointed right at me.  I friggin HATE hot weather.  Anything above 75 is too damn hot.  I also told the kids I was going to open the windows when it started snowing.  hehe


----------



## steve817

A tip for shark. Stay away from here this time of year.


----------



## Osmer_Toby

Shark said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus tobes, do you EVER wear a shirt?    Your students must get a kick out of that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, almost never in the summer time, and only at school in the winter time.  i have this really high metabolism that has my inner thermostat set on high.  in the dead of winter i go shirtless at home, and  i will even work outside shirtless for short periods of time and love it.  in school, i keep my classroom windows open year around.  the temperature in my classroom is so low that kids usually wear their coats to my class.  needless to say, this hot weather kills me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I hear ya; I'm the same way.  Going through my beginning-of-school powerpoint today, there's a slide that says 'If you get cold easily, bring a sweatshirt.  I would make it snow in my room if I could."  I was wearing a climacool shirt today with the AC blasting and two fans pointed right at me.  I friggin HATE hot weather.  Anything above 75 is too damn hot.  I also told the kids I was going to open the windows when it started snowing.  hehe
Click to expand...


heheh. i literally do that- when it snows, i often get a little mound of snow all along the far edge of the counter top.  the kids get a kick out of telling the story- like they survived some truly extreme clime or something :roll:


----------



## Sharkbait

steve817 said:
			
		

> A tip for shark. Stay away from here this time of year.



Jesus, no kidding.  My wife wants to move to _ Phoenix_ at some point in our lives.  I told her to do it after I'm dead...


----------



## Sharkbait

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus tobes, do you EVER wear a shirt?    Your students must get a kick out of that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, almost never in the summer time, and only at school in the winter time.  i have this really high metabolism that has my inner thermostat set on high.  in the dead of winter i go shirtless at home, and  i will even work outside shirtless for short periods of time and love it.  in school, i keep my classroom windows open year around.  the temperature in my classroom is so low that kids usually wear their coats to my class.  needless to say, this hot weather kills me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I hear ya; I'm the same way.  Going through my beginning-of-school powerpoint today, there's a slide that says 'If you get cold easily, bring a sweatshirt.  I would make it snow in my room if I could."  I was wearing a climacool shirt today with the AC blasting and two fans pointed right at me.  I friggin HATE hot weather.  Anything above 75 is too damn hot.  I also told the kids I was going to open the windows when it started snowing.  hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heheh. i literally do that- when it snows, i often get a little mound of snow all along the far edge of the counter top.  the kids get a kick out of telling the story- like they survived some truly extreme clime or something :roll:
Click to expand...


This is my first year in a room with windows--I can't WAIT for that!     :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoocat

Shark said:
			
		

> steve817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tip for shark. Stay away from here this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, no kidding.  My wife wants to move to _ Phoenix_ at some point in our lives.  I told her to do it after I'm dead...
Click to expand...

Well you know you'd have someone to shoot photos with   and voodookitten and babyshark could be friends


----------



## Corry

Oh, thats it!  Voodookitten and babyshark are now officially the nicknames of you two's unborn!!!  That's just too cute!


----------



## Sharkbait

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steve817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tip for shark. Stay away from here this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, no kidding.  My wife wants to move to _ Phoenix_ at some point in our lives.  I told her to do it after I'm dead...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you know you'd have someone to shoot photos with   and voodookitten and babyshark could be friends
Click to expand...


LOL... :thumbsup:


----------



## Karalee

I thought it was the Sharks Urchin :scratch:


----------



## manda

picture whoooore time


----------



## Karalee

manda said:
			
		

> picture whoooore time



Mandababe! Gorgeous! Definately in need of seeing a second time. (And one of many I am assuming)


----------



## terri

I have two thoughts here.

1)  Manda is babe-alicious.      

2)  Odin/Fifi '04    :twisted:


----------



## manda

hehe thanks girls
terri, are you saying my mug reminds you of fifi? :GRrr


----------



## Osmer_Toby

God_damn_ you are sexy.


----------



## manda

:blulsh2:  :blulsh2:


----------



## Karalee

You are more than welcome gorgeous :hug:


----------



## Sharkbait

Mmmm.  Manda, sometimes you really make me wish I was single.  :smooch:


----------



## Big Mike

Looking good


----------



## graigdavis

me likey


----------



## manda

ta love!

graig...what is going on?!


----------



## Corry

Manda, I think what Graig meant to say was this:
"Fifi thinks you are a beautiful, smart, vivacious human being, and you are truly an asset to TPF"

Course, Graig and Fifi can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## oriecat

Fifi will not win Manda over.  Don't even try it.


----------



## deencarolh

Oh Manda!   Things that make me shutter!


----------



## Osmer_Toby

oriecat said:
			
		

> Fifi will not win Manda over.  Don't even try it.



how perfectly does your avatar go with that statement!!


----------



## terri

manda said:
			
		

> hehe thanks girls
> terri, are you saying my mug reminds you of fifi? :GRrr



Nothing could be further from the truth, my sweet.  I was merely infiltrating from another thread.


----------



## graigdavis

manda said:
			
		

> ta love!
> 
> graig...what is going on?!



What do you mean?


----------



## carlita

a couple newish ones (i swear i never have pictures of me acting normal)...


----------



## carlita

ooooooooooooh, no wait... that was a lie.  i found one.  (my face is blown out, but whatever)


----------



## Geronimo

differnet but gorgeous as usual


----------



## Karalee

I really like the first one Carly, shows you got mad spunk


----------



## Sharkbait

Mmmmm those eyes...


----------



## pilgrim




----------



## Geronimo

Picture from my friends wedding last month.  I'm on the left and the doomed man is on the right.


----------



## manda

Lovely shot Eric. :sillysmi: You look very handsome in your suit!

pilgrim, you look like ewan mcgregor in that shot!


----------



## pilgrim

manda said:
			
		

> pilgrim, you look like ewan mcgregor in that shot!




wow, I have never looked like anyone before  :shock:


----------



## Corry

Yeah, pilgrim...you're kinda hot in that pic!


----------



## pilgrim

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah, pilgrim...you're kinda hot in that pic!




 :blulsh2:


----------



## Luminosity

Wow Pilgrim...gotta agree with Manda ....you DO look like Ewan MacGregor  :thumbsup: 



Me and Mama-Lumi








Who's winkin at ya baby  







Edit : photobucket deleted my account so I have to go around replacing those red crosses ughhhh


----------



## terri

I have to third this notion: Pilgrim = Ewan MacGregor lookalike.  NOTE: This is not  bad thing.    

Lumi - LOVE your new pics, babe!!   I can see a strong resemblance between you and Mama-Lumi - you must knock 'em dead when you go out together!     

Your wink shot should be your next avatar - wayyyy too cute!


----------



## MDowdey

damn lumi, your killing me being so far away!!


md


----------



## Luminosity

Ta bebes @ both of ya  :hug:

My ma is the most beautiful woman who ever walked this earth , to me. 

Yep I'm biased but thats what daughters are for .

( Geeze I can turn the mush-meter up eh ?) 

P.S I'd throw the winky one up as an ava but I'm sick of lookin at my mug


----------



## Karalee

Yeah, I gotta go with Terri, you gotta make that winkin one your next avatar! Awesomes shots chicka!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Me and Mama-Lumi



 :shock: Whoa, I thought it was your sister....


----------



## Corry

Yeah, I kinda thought she was your sis, too, before I read!


----------



## Luminosity

Tank-ya Kara babe *muah*

Core & Scott ....my mum is 16 years older then me ...so a lotta ppl mistake her for my friend or sis .... she gets tickled pink by it lol.


----------



## Karalee

:lmao: she sounds like a crack up :LOL: I can just see Mama Lumi out there on the dance floor on ya birthday getting her groove on


----------



## Scurra

Hey everyone,

I hate most of the photos I have of me, this is one of the few where i'm not pulling a distinctly silly face.







Don't slate me too much please


----------



## Luminosity

Thats a cool shot Scurra  .....
Ya look all deep in thought and serious-like


----------



## Corry

I like it!


----------



## Karalee

Damn, thats freaky, you look like a friend of mine :shock:


----------



## Scurra

Yeah I was staring intently at my pc screen  :roll: 

Ooh kara you're not the first person to tell me I have a double wandering about out there somewhere!

Edit: Manda and luminosity are honeys! It had to be said again!


----------



## Walt

I figured it was time to throw one at ya!


----------



## Pyromaniac

Here's me


----------



## John E.

Arrrr out of my way matey, I coming through

Went on a dinner cruise where my niece works, so I was able to sit in the captains chair


----------



## Scurra

Great shot Cruzin,

It makes me grin every time I see it although that may have more to do with the arrr out of my way caption


----------



## hobbes28

Since I'm not one for getting on the other side of the camera.... here's one of someone we all know and fear, uh, I mean......


----------



## photogoddess

Doesn't he ever smile???


----------



## MDowdey

oh jesus.

i hate looking at myself in pictures


md


----------



## hobbes28

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Doesn't he ever smile???



Just be glad I talked him into putting down that knife when I pulled the camera out. :shock:


----------



## Chase

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oh jesus.
> 
> i hate looking at myself in pictures
> 
> 
> md



What pictures?

You mean THIS one??


----------



## Alison

Yeah!!! Finally a picture of Matt without a camera covering half his face. Get used to it Matt, because when you come to visit there is no escaping the wrath, I mean photographic expertise, of Alison  :twisted:


----------



## terri

Such a handsome boy.    :goodvibe:


----------



## manda

im outta the loop...
do matt and hobbes know each other?

and yes its nice to see a pic of matthew without a camera in his hand!!!


----------



## Corry

I do believe they met up for a photo outing a while back!


----------



## Karalee

Holy how did I miss this thread being active?

Nice to see ya Mr Matt


----------



## Corry

I know, Kara, I had missed it too!!!  I have no clue how.


----------



## maheanuu

This is one of the latest pix of me...  I survived, the camera was ruined!





Who said getting old was fun?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Sorry about the quality of this shot - it's a scan off a really small wedding proof. LOL - you folks ever noticed that as budding photographers that you don't have any shots of yourself?

This was when I got married in June.  Obviously, it was just prior to all of those "overseas" (England, Wales, Scotland and Dubai) shots I took on my honeymoon.

Just the other night, my lovely wife enquired of me, "What's it like to see the world - through a camera lens?"  I reckon she just might be having a go at me....

Oh, do you like the way I dyed my hair to match my vest... um.. yeah.. that's what happened... kinda...


----------



## Luminosity

Thanks for ya mugshots fellas  ! 

Duck , whats this ? * points at dubious white cup in ya hand * .... 
Ya were gettin into the turps before the ceremony ?!  

Yes yes you are *indeed* an aussie arent ya matey ! :LOL:


----------



## mentos_007

Matt you are sooo handsome without a cam


----------



## MDowdey

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Matt you are sooo handsome without a cam



well thank you mentos!!! your a hot momma your self!!!!
 

md


----------



## Sharkbait

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mentos_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt you are sooo handsome without a cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thank you mentos!!! your a hot momma your self!!!!
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Now if we could just get Matt to understand that "your" is not the same thing as "you're" we'd be in good shape.  ;-)


----------



## MDowdey

Shark said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mentos_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt you are sooo handsome without a cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thank you mentos!!! your a hot momma your self!!!!
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now if we could just get Matt to understand that "your" is not the same thing as "you're" we'd be in good shape.  ;-)
Click to expand...



im a math person, not english.  

you're not supposed to correct the evil overlord of TPF!!!!!! just kidding, thanks john, ill try better for all the teachers out there!  

md


----------



## manda

thank you john.
i will sleep better now.

 matty


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Thanks for ya mugshots fellas  !
> 
> Duck , whats this ? * points at dubious white cup in ya hand * ....
> Ya were gettin into the turps before the ceremony ?!
> 
> Yes yes you are *indeed* an aussie arent ya matey ! :LOL:



Bundy...mmmm......


----------



## tsien

It's a me thing


----------



## tsien

sorry.


----------



## Machine May

manda said:
			
		

> Alrighty, you al know what I look like but I'll get it started cause Matt promised he would too.
> This is for Nukie



Wow, I figured since you were hiding your face in your avatar yo uwould be ugly... sheesh.

The only photo I have of me is just a passer-by of me and my son from kind of far away. (Note the Sony VX2000 camcorder!):


----------



## photogoddess

Machine May said:
			
		

> Wow, I figured since you were hiding your face in your avatar yo uwould be ugly... sheesh.



:shock: Oh no! Manda is the most beeeeaaauuuutiful moderator in the TPF kingdom.


----------



## Machine May

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :shock: Oh no! Manda is the most beeeeaaauuuutiful moderator in the TPF kingdom.


----------



## MDowdey

well some of the new people havent seen me yet...heres your comic relief leg humping moderator!












haha...md


----------



## Corry

Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## Karalee

I think its missing a "few" shots.

But still droolworthy, even for a leg humper


----------



## MDowdey

Karalee said:
			
		

> I think its missing a "few" shots.
> 
> But still droolworthy, even for a leg humper



what few shots might that be?  


md


----------



## Karalee

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its missing a "few" shots.
> 
> But still droolworthy, even for a leg humper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what few shots might that be?
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Maybe ill just keep those ones on my hard drive


----------



## MDowdey

Karalee said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its missing a "few" shots.
> 
> But still droolworthy, even for a leg humper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what few shots might that be?
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe ill just keep those ones on my hard drive
Click to expand...


haha....PG-13 babe..PG-13...

 :twisted: 
md


----------



## Karalee

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its missing a "few" shots.
> 
> But still droolworthy, even for a leg humper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what few shots might that be?
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe ill just keep those ones on my hard drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha....PG-13 babe..PG-13...
> 
> :twisted:
> md
Click to expand...


No I was thinking something more with the melt the girls smile, maybe some dimple action.


Honest :badangel:


----------



## MDowdey

Karalee said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its missing a "few" shots.
> 
> But still droolworthy, even for a leg humper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what few shots might that be?
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe ill just keep those ones on my hard drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha....PG-13 babe..PG-13...
> 
> :twisted:
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I was thinking something more with the melt the girls smile, maybe some dimple action.
> 
> 
> Honest :badangel:
Click to expand...


i give you exclusive permission to post that pic...

md


----------



## Corry

Hey!  How bout me!  Can I post it!?



			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

>



(I had it ready)


----------



## Karalee

Hey :x

Oh well, Ill just have to go with this one


----------



## Corry

Sorry, Kara, you took too long.  I couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Kara, you took too long.  I couldn't wait any longer!



well my smile is out...i promised myself no one would ever see a MD smile....dammit.  


md


----------



## santino

whoa....  MD, cool spider's net tattoo you have here :thumbsup:

btw. I want a tattoo too,  = "Feel my pain"


----------



## MDowdey

santino said:
			
		

> whoa....  MD, cool spider's net tattoo you have here :thumbsup:
> 
> btw. I want a tattoo too,  = "Feel my pain"




get it in lithuanian or something...that would be badass


md


----------



## santino

...or "I'm with stupid"


----------



## MDowdey

santino said:
			
		

> ...or "I'm with stupid"




         


md


----------



## Digital Matt

Here you are ladies.  Best I can do at the moment.  These are all pretty recent, within a few months.
















Do you still I think I look like Russel Crowe?


----------



## pilgrim

holy crap md!
once again you look nothing like i had thought... you look a lot more bad ass in those pics then the previous ones... and im with santino, cool tat .

oh, and i seem to remember last time I commented on your looks, it got into a argument or something, and manda had to come straighten it all out, hehe.


----------



## MDowdey

pilgrim said:
			
		

> holy crap md!
> once again you look nothing like i had thought... you look a lot more bad ass in those pics then the previous ones... and im with santino, cool tat .
> 
> oh, and i seem to remember last time I commented on your looks, it got into a argument or something, and manda had to come straighten it all out, hehe.



was that you? oh man im so sorry..its funny how a little experience on the boards can change things...no offense taken my friend. none at all! and thanks for the kind words!


md


----------



## photogoddess

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Here you are ladies.  Best I can do at the moment.  These are all pretty recent, within a few months.
> 
> Do you still I think I look like Russel Crowe?



Awwwwwww - such a cutie! In a word.... yes!


----------



## Karalee

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Digital Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are ladies.  Best I can do at the moment.  These are all pretty recent, within a few months.
> 
> Do you still I think I look like Russel Crowe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww - such a cutie! In a word.... yes!
Click to expand...


Im with her. YES!


----------



## oriecat

Matty with glasses?!?    Wear them more!!!  men in glasses.... 

DigiMatt, you DO look like Russell!  I think especially in that 2nd one...  great pics!


----------



## Alison

Our dear friend Hobbes, in his glasses......let the drooling begin.


----------



## oriecat

Yum 
I like it!


----------



## Digital Matt

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Digital Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are ladies.  Best I can do at the moment.  These are all pretty recent, within a few months.
> 
> Do you still I think I look like Russel Crowe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww - such a cutie! In a word.... yes!
Click to expand...


Aww shucks, thanks, and thank you Kara and Orie 

Whenever I go to rent a Russel Crowe movie, I take it up to the counter, and I hold the case next to my face and smile and see if they get it.

It's funny when they do, and awkward when they don't


----------



## Karalee

Youve got to be pretty oblivious not to get something like that :shock: that or BLIND!

Hubba hubba btw :heart:


----------



## Digital Matt

I dunno Kara, I'm not even sure I see the resemblence, but then again, I don't like to look at my face that long to make a real comparison 

So you ladies have to direct me to the photos of you.  I'm sure you've posted some.  I haven't really kept up on the self port threads.  I wanna see Karalee, and Core_17, and Photogoddess, and Oriecat right now!


----------



## Karalee

Go back like 20 or so pages :LOL: were all in there somewhere.


----------



## Digital Matt

Ok, I went back and found all of your pictures.  You ladies are beautiful!  All of the TPF ladies are.  Sheesh.  You gotta come to Ohio for a visit


----------



## anua

[quote









[/img]

Do you still I think I look like Russel Crowe?[/quote]


you dont look like russel crowe for me....hmmm....you look better! ha ha ha -))


----------



## anua

Karalee said:
			
		

> Hey :x
> 
> Oh well, Ill just have to go with this one





oi, mammma!

 

 




 :badangel:


----------



## Jovian

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> You gotta come to Ohio for a visit



Now we're talking.... all the ladies on the site need to come out here!


----------



## Corry

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Here you are ladies.  Best I can do at the moment.  These are all pretty recent, within a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still I think I look like Russel Crowe?



Woohoo!!!!  I got Digital Matt to post more pics!  Yay for me!!!!  You do still look like him.


----------



## Nagala

Here's one of my wife and I during my recent vacation to Disneyworld (although I forget which park this was).


----------



## MDowdey

Nagala said:
			
		

> Here's one of my wife and I during my recent vacation to Disneyworld (although I forget which park this was).




cute couple...glad your back nagala

md


----------



## Alison

Nagala, what a lovely couple you make! You are a lot younger than I thought based on your photos, you are talented beyond your years!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Alright you people are getting annoying, most of you belong in front of the camera not behind it. You giving me a complex. I'm beginning to feel like a scottish character from an Austin Powers movie. geez.


----------



## Alison

Scott, if I owned a 20D no way would you get me out from behind it!


----------



## Nagala

I'm the ripe old age of 26. Beyond my years? Maybe a 27-year-old. haha... You guys are nice to compliment my better half.


----------



## Karalee

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Nagala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my wife and I during my recent vacation to Disneyworld (although I forget which park this was).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute couple...glad your back nagala
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Your wife is a lucky lady to be married to someone as talented as you are photographically. Helps that you look like a short haired Ashton Kucher too


----------



## Alison

Nagala said:
			
		

> I'm the ripe old age of 26. Beyond my years? Maybe a 27-year-old. haha... You guys are nice to compliment my better half.



Ohhhh! You are an old man then, I'm 25 for another few months anyway!


----------



## Nagala

I was thinking you were older than that, too. Weird how you have a mental picture of someone without having reason to think it.


----------



## Alison

I get that a lot, especially from people who talk with me on the phone, they think I am older. I think you're about to get a picture because Hobbsey went to get the camera.

Oh, and he's OLD, will be 29 at the end of the month. But I find it more fun to say he's entering his 30th year and it makes him all red in the face  :twisted:


----------



## Nagala

I'll have to wait until the morning because I'm stupid and didn't go ahead and take off the extra day. Do you guys live together?


----------



## Alison

Buddy, always take the extra day off. 

Yes, we live together. Very dangerous and spendy to have two photographers in the same house!


----------



## hobbes28

Here's the much awaited picture of dear Alison.






Now we can all agree she is the better photographer _and_ subject.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Here's the much awaited picture of dear Alison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can all agree she is the better photographer _and_ subject.



I whole heartedly agree!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Wow. We are a highly "couple-ized" little group aren't we... tries to think of something like "photographers do it with... um.. " but fails badly.


----------



## Alison

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the much awaited picture of dear Alison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can all agree she is the better photographer _and_ subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I whole heartedly agree!
Click to expand...


   Hey, thanks Scott, though I respectfully disagree with Aubrey, he's a great subject as well


----------



## Alison

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> Wow. We are a highly "couple-ized" little group aren't we... tries to think of something like "photographers do it with... um.. " but fails badly.



....Other photographers


----------



## Corry

AlisonS said:
			
		

> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. We are a highly "couple-ized" little group aren't we... tries to think of something like "photographers do it with... um.. " but fails badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Other photographers
Click to expand...

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

AlisonS said:
			
		

> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. We are a highly "couple-ized" little group aren't we... tries to think of something like "photographers do it with... um.. " but fails badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Other photographers
Click to expand...


Heh, unfortunately the photographers I know have too much facial hair and the wrong equipment.


----------



## Digital Matt

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Heh, unfortunately the photographers I know have too much facial hair and the wrong equipment.



It doesn't take great equpment to take great photos.  Oh wait, you were talking about something else.  Nevermind


----------



## Jeff Canes

update 10/23/04


----------



## Luminosity

Aubs.... keep postin pics of Al and I'ma come over and steal her from ya :twisted: 

Beautiful girl :love:


----------



## Alison

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Aubs.... keep postin pics of Al and I'ma come over and steal her from ya :twisted:
> 
> Beautiful girl :love:



Awwwwwwww......thanks Lumi. You're welcome anytime  :twisted:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Aubs.... keep postin pics of Al and I'ma come over and steal her from ya :twisted:
> 
> Beautiful girl :love:



Now thats something I'd like to take pictures off   :shock:


----------



## hobbes28

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubs.... keep postin pics of Al and I'ma come over and steal her from ya :twisted:
> 
> Beautiful girl :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats something I'd like to take pictures off   :shock:
Click to expand...


I've got the camera ready. :twisted:


----------



## Alison

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubs.... keep postin pics of Al and I'ma come over and steal her from ya :twisted:
> 
> Beautiful girl :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats something I'd like to take pictures off   :shock:
Click to expand...


LOL Scott, at least we have the right equipment


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubs.... keep postin pics of Al and I'ma come over and steal her from ya :twisted:
> 
> Beautiful girl :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats something I'd like to take pictures off   :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got the camera ready. :twisted:
Click to expand...


I'll provide space for that oh so special site we will create with those pics  :twisted:



			
				AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubs.... keep postin pics of Al and I'ma come over and steal her from ya :twisted:
> 
> Beautiful girl :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats something I'd like to take pictures off   :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Scott, at least we have the right equipment
Click to expand...


Thats so true.... think I need to take a cold shower now.


----------



## Not Neve

It's hard to keep up on things around here.  And if you don't read all the threads, you really don't know what's going on.  So, I just figured out that Alison and Hobbes not only know each other but know each other really well?  Husband and wife?  

Jeff, that is cheating.  We want a close-up.


----------



## steve817

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Heh, unfortunately the photographers I know have too much facial hair and the wrong equipment.



Small format?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

steve817 said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, unfortunately the photographers I know have too much facial hair and the wrong equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small format?
Click to expand...


Heh, wrong format.


----------



## Canon Fan

Oh sure NOW I find this thread!!! MOD's can move this if need be I guess . . .

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11961&highlight=


----------



## hobbes28

You can leave it where it is or repost it down here.  Ya'll are a good lookin couple.  and thanks!!


----------



## Canon Fan

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> You can leave it where it is or repost it down here.  Ya'll are a good lookin couple.  and thanks!!


Thanks for the compliment! I just think the bottom lighting is a bit harsh, but definately natural


----------



## starving4rtist

The things people do in college...

Luckily it's growing back fast.


----------



## MDowdey

for the girl on the left...i would have done the same thing



md


----------



## Alison

Hey! Are you in MN? I lived there 14 years....


----------



## Jovian

yeah, for two good looking ladies, I'm sure most of us would shave almost anything....


----------



## Corry

Ok, so...I guess I'll post a pic of me.  Don't mind the quality, it was taken with my camera phone!


----------



## ferny

You look nothing like I expected. No fur, no bushy tail. 

That photo looks very "artsy".


----------



## pilgrim

here's my "i wish i was a tough guy"  - "i really need to shave" picture


----------



## Corry

ferny said:
			
		

> You look nothing like I expected. No fur, no bushy tail.
> 
> That photo looks very "artsy".



 :LOL:  :lmao:


----------



## carlita

pilgrim said:
			
		

> here's my "i wish i was a tough guy"  - "i really need to shave" picture



i'm renaming this picture... it needs to be called "carlita wishes pilgrim lived in texas"

or something to that effect.  ;-)


----------



## pilgrim

carlita said:
			
		

> i'm renaming this picture... it needs to be called "carlita wishes pilgrim lived in texas"
> 
> or something to that effect.  ;-)



hehe that could work  :shock:  :love:  :greenpbl:


----------



## blutiful

Lots of good looking people on this forum 

Okay, I know I'm new, but thought I would put a pic on so you can put a face to the name.

Here's me and my hubby at the beach...our favorite place to be.




This was a couple of years ago.

Here's one my daughter and I took last night


----------



## Luminosity

Wonderful shots blutiful :sillysmi: ! 

You are very pretty and have a fantastic smile.

Welcome to the forum by the way !


----------



## mentos_007

Pilgrim!!! Don't shave  You look great


----------



## pilgrim

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Pilgrim!!! Don't shave  You look great



great enough for an ice cream?  :shock:


----------



## anua

TROY!!!!!  

leave this poor ice cream alone! ha ha ha  

ha ha ha

hmmm...nice pic, you! :love:  




  :greenpbl:


----------



## Geronimo

Pic from my avatar





My natve beard pwns all those regular beards.


----------



## pilgrim

anua said:
			
		

> TROY!!!!!
> 
> leave this poor ice cream alone! ha ha ha
> 
> ha ha ha
> 
> hmmm...nice pic, you! :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greenpbl:



im sure mentos would be willing to make a trade, skillet for ice cream.......  :shock:   :greenpbl:


----------



## Nytmair

unfortunately this is the only recent picture I have of me....that's me on the right... This is one of my buddies and I before the Metallica concert a few weeks ago.








*EDIT*

forgot about this one from Las Vegas in 2003:





^that's me on the left


----------



## mentos_007

ok so I decided to join to the mugshots  
here's me 





Actually this photo  was taken for SOMEBODY SPECIAL but I appeared quite nice so enjoy


----------



## Digital Matt

Mentos, yeah baby!   _You look Marvelous!_

Can we see this shot with a little more of you showing, or 
that bottom left part the shot all we get?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Can we see this shot with a little more of you showing, or
> that bottom left part the shot all we get?



Don't be a perv... wait, thats not what you meant   

And I agree, you look amazing Mentos, I SOOOO want to visit Poland at this moment.


----------



## mentos_007

ahahah guys you are making me embarassed now  So... don't go to Joshua Tree... visit me


----------



## santino

mentos: don't say things you might regret in future  

btw. you look really great!!!!!
I wonder that it's b&w cause you always say you prefer color. anyway it's good


----------



## Aga

Erm... O.K. ... that's me... (.............. no, I won't blush this time....    )


----------



## mentos_007

santino said:
			
		

> mentos: don't say things you might regret in future
> 
> btw. you look really great!!!!!
> I wonder that it's b&w cause you always say you prefer color. anyway it's good



haha Santino... I can invite you too 
I dunno why it is b&w  I like it how it is  he color version was pretty odd


----------



## pilgrim

Aga said:
			
		

> Erm... O.K. ... that's me... (.............. no, I won't blush this time....    )




I swear there is something in the water in poland.  :shock: 

I have yet to see a polish girl who isn't beautiful


----------



## santino

yeah, you gotta come to visit us


----------



## mentos_007

santino said:
			
		

> yeah, you gotta come to visit us



hahaha it sounded as if you were a girl.... or maybe I don't know something??! 



Pilgrim... you can always come here


----------



## santino

you don't know something,  I'm a very male looking girl


----------



## ferny

You know how there are lots of Polish dentists and doctors coming over here? Did either of you go to medical school by any chance?


----------



## mentos_007

nope... But I'll be a tv director in one of your tv stations


----------



## Corry

Nytmair said:
			
		

> unfortunately this is the only recent picture I have of me....that's me on the right... This is one of my buddies and I before the Metallica concert a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> forgot about this one from Las Vegas in 2003:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^that's me on the left



I imagined you as being older!  Like...not a LOT older, just...older.  Don't take offense to this, but you look like you are about 16...how old ARE you????


----------



## Big Mike

Wow...Two more, very attractive, girls posting their photos...I love this place.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pilgrim

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you gotta come to visit us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilgrim... you can always come here
Click to expand...



i might just take you up on that    :blulsh2:


----------



## vonnagy

Aga said:
			
		

> Erm... O.K. ... that's me... (.............. no, I won't blush this time....    )




wow, so many gorgeous polish women here :shock: Anybody want to visit nz?


----------



## Nytmair

core_17 said:
			
		

> I imagined you as being older!  Like...not a LOT older, just...older.  Don't take offense to this, but you look like you are about 16...how old ARE you????



19 actually  i'm a young punk kid haha


----------



## Scurra

pilgrim said:
			
		

> Aga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm... O.K. ... that's me... (.............. no, I won't blush this time....    )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear there is something in the water in poland.  :shock:
> 
> I have yet to see a polish girl who isn't beautiful
Click to expand...


I'll second that!


----------



## ferny

:shock: core's had plastic surgery!

The squirrel was less scary.


----------



## Scurra

I found another pic of me I like.... taken today on the London underground coming back from uni:


----------



## santino

damn Scurra, you remind me of somebody I know


----------



## Karalee

:LOL: Ive said that before. And ill say it again, cos you still do.


Oh and


----------



## Corry

Karalee said:
			
		

> Oh and



Yeah, I think I'll have to second that.


----------



## Scurra

Haha thanks girls  and Santino, this friend of yours doesn't live in the UK and go by the name of Ben? If he does it's me! Am I making any sense?


----------



## santino

wish it was you  

no, he goes by the name Michael


----------



## Big Mike

Here is one of me with one of my pets.


----------



## Corry

Is that a snake, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## mentos_007

woa.. Scura you are woow  very handsome


----------



## Corry

Hey, you know what else, Mike??? Do you listen to country music??? You remind me of John Michael Montgomery in that shot!


----------



## Big Mike

Ya I like country music...I'll take that as a compliment...thanks Corry.

JMM...the guy with "love" in the title of 89% of his songs.  Gets a little sappy... :roll:


----------



## Corry

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Ya I like country music...I'll take that as a compliment...thanks Corry.
> 
> JMM...the guy with "love" in the title of 89% of his songs.  Gets a little sappy... :roll:



I never thought about the "love" thing, but you're right!!!!


----------



## oriecat

I thought we had snake spoiler warning rules in effect?!  :shock:


----------



## Big Mike

Was there a snake in that photo?  

Sorry Orie


----------



## ferny

Sorry. :?


----------



## Corry

That's you????  Once again..I didn't expect you do be so...young!!!


----------



## Corry

Oh, and


----------



## mentos_007

ohhh FERNY!! you are a guy!!! Yay I though you to be a girl


----------



## ferny

> I though you to be a girl


    :mrgreen: 

(sometimes you only need emoticons)



> Once again..I didn't expect you do be so...young!!!


The kids at the school thought I was 30! :shock: 

And, erm, yup that's me.  :?


----------



## Corry

Yeah, but don't you work at an elemtary school??? I've had young kids guess that I'm 30, too!  I'm 22!!!!


----------



## Osmer_Toby

buncha over the hill old farts, you are.


----------



## Corry

But the wisdom of Yoda, we have!


----------



## ferny

Yoga? At my age? Whith my bad hip? You're having a laugh there sonny.


Did I mention my hearing isn't what it once was?


Apples, who said apples......


----------



## Osmer_Toby

psssst- fern-man, your depends are showing.  pull up your pants, old man.


----------



## Niki

Woa, I went trough this whole topic and so many nice photos here. 

Mm, maybe someday you'll see me too..


----------



## MDowdey

Niki said:
			
		

> Woa, I went trough this whole topic and so many nice photos here.
> 
> Mm, maybe someday you'll see me too..





dont tease!!!!!!!!   :twisted: 


md


----------



## Niki

Meheh :mrgreen:

Im only saving your eyes.


----------



## MDowdey

Niki said:
			
		

> Meheh :mrgreen:
> 
> Im only saving your eyes.




let us be the judge of that!



md


----------



## Niki

Ok md, I make you a promise I'll post it one day.


----------



## Sharkbait

Well technically, every day is only 'one day', so get going!!


----------



## santino

take a good look at me cause it's the last time you will hear from a bad guy like me (what the hell am I talikn' about???  )

well... poetry


----------



## Corry

Heh heh...awesome shot!!!


----------



## hobbes28

I like the shot Santino!!


----------



## Artemis

Fantastic pose....guess its me next huh?


----------



## anua

great one, peter!


----------



## anua

-)))

here it is, my av -


----------



## santino

haha this shot is kinda amazing   
I was asking myself about your avi,  I thought "what is she holding in her hand, a tray?" but.. it's just your cam haha 

nice angle btw.


----------



## anua




----------



## oriecat

Great new shots Santino and Anua!!


----------



## MDowdey

anua said:
			
		

> -)))
> 
> here it is, my av -




im in love with your shoulders.....  

md


----------



## Artemis

santino said:
			
		

> haha this shot is kinda amazing
> I was asking myself about your avi,  I thought "what is she holding in her hand, a tray?" but.. it's just your cam haha
> 
> nice angle btw.



I thought you where in the gym...listing weights....no joke


----------



## anua

peter, orie, thanks!
md -


----------



## Scurra

MDowdey said:
			
		

> anua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -)))
> 
> here it is, my av -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in love with your shoulders.....
> 
> md
Click to expand...


I'm with MD


----------



## anua

you guys are too nice-   :love:


----------



## Karalee

Lovely picture bella


----------



## aggiezach

Karalee said:
			
		

> Lovely picture bella





Ditto!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

MDowdey said:
			
		

> anua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -)))
> 
> here it is, my av -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in love with your shoulders.....
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Ditto, shoulders and the back can be the sexiest part of a woman and Anua just proved that. I have to take a cold shower now...


----------



## Luminosity

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Ditto, shoulders and the back can be the sexiest part of a woman and Anua just proved that. I have to take a cold shower now...



I agree totally... a woman wearing a dress that shows off her great shoulders and back can be infintely sexier then a woman showing off cleavage , IMO...

Great shots santino and anua :sillysmi:


----------



## manda

lovely pics guys! 
im with you there also lumi and matt. actually my shoulders are about the only part of my bod that i like!

moi in the middle with americano friend on left and aussie friend on right.


----------



## Artemis

Alright, you lot get to see how fat I am!






 I need to work harder on my diet!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Artemis said:
			
		

> Alright, you lot get to see how fat I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to work harder on my diet!



To give you a sense of perspective...






I'm on the left obviously.


----------



## ferny

Artemis said:
			
		

> Alright, you lot get to see how fat I am!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to work harder on my diet!


You should see a doctor!




Your specimen should *not* be that colour! :shock: 



:mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis

LMAO.

As for scott, your not that big, its just yah big built, where as I am big


----------



## Lula

Cool pic Artemis

how old r u ?
You look very young   


*Ana* finally i understand what are you doing in the avatar, hehhehe cool pic!  8) 



Cool pics everybody!!!!!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Well... I realised a few things looking at these pix.

Anua has amazing form.  She should be a model or summat.

Manda is a good looking woman as well.

Artemis thinks he is fat but .. pfft.. that's not fat.

Scott... you need to learn to describe yoursefl the way I do mate... "manly build" - lmao....

*reaches for paper bag.

You people are starting to really get me down.  What happened to the good old days when photographers were kinda ugly - we had to be because we took shots of all the beautiful people.

Psst.. and Lumi... it's not a dress darl, its a singlet and a pair of jeans..lmao...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> Scott... you need to learn to describe yoursefl the way I do mate... "manly build" - lmao....



Heh, people tell me I need to get in shape... I tell them round is a shape


----------



## Luminosity

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> Psst.. and Lumi... it's not a dress darl, its a singlet and a pair of jeans..lmao...



I know shes wearin *that* ya dag  , I was throwin out examples  

Manda is bewwwwtiful :love:


----------



## Artemis

Btw, Lula, im 16  Thats why IM TPF little bro...im the youngest here (I think)


----------



## Karalee

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Manda is bewwwwtiful :love:




Hell Yes!


----------



## oriecat

Inside and out!  :love:


----------



## Karalee

Thats me hiding in the back.


----------



## Lula

Artemis said:
			
		

> Btw, Lula, im 16  Thats why IM TPF little bro...im the youngest here (I think)



hehehe
yeah u must be the youngest ....
 oki little brother
then these means u have lots of big brothers and sisters here


----------



## Sharkbait

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> Anua has amazing form.  She should be a model or summat.


Hey I've got a stupid question that I've always wondered about.  How is 'summat' pronounced????

Oh, and I concur about Anua--I'd love to photograph her!!!  



> Manda is a good looking woman as well.



Understatement of the year.  :mrgreen:


----------



## pilgrim

Shark said:
			
		

> Oh, and I concur about Anua--I'd love to photograph her!!!



I would love to do a lot more then just photograph her


----------



## Alison

Miss Kara, you have beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Karalee

Thanks Alison :love:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Shark said:
			
		

> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anua has amazing form.  She should be a model or summat.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I've got a stupid question that I've always wondered about.  How is 'summat' pronounced????
> 
> Oh, and I concur about Anua--I'd love to photograph her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manda is a good looking woman as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understatement of the year.  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Pron. Sum-mit. but that's in ozzie not English. Hehehehehehe.


----------



## Luminosity

And Kara is bewwwwtifulllll :love: !!


----------



## Artemis

Lula said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Lula, im 16  Thats why IM TPF little bro...im the youngest here (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> yeah u must be the youngest ....
> oki little brother
> then these means u have lots of big brothers and sisters here
Click to expand...


That I do...That...I...do


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Hey Lumi - innit about time you posted a new mug-shot?

*tries to bat eye lids to look cute but only looks fat.


----------



## Lula




----------



## MDowdey

Lula said:
			
		

>




    


md


----------



## Artemis

LMAO im with yah MD


----------



## MDowdey

i think i just found my "type"  


md


----------



## Artemis

0_o


----------



## santino

Lula darle' you look great!!!     

you've got your very own style of beauty and thats great 
(hope you don't get me wrong).

anyways... good morning  (cause you sit on a bed right?)


----------



## anua

Karalee said:
			
		

> Thats me hiding in the back.




kara! i loove this pic! its great!


----------



## anua

Lula said:
			
		

>



its great you posted this one finally, sofia! i really loove this one! you look great  , lady!-)))


----------



## Alison

Here is Hobbes28, this is a pretty typical outing for him (just minus the tie because it was a wedding here). He always carries his cameras with him - everywhere -


----------



## Karalee

Aww so your always with the "Cute guy with all the cameras" huh alison 

Sofia, beautiful shot


----------



## Lula

Oh thanxx! hahaha!

Santino, actually u should say good night cause's i took the pic late at night  lololo!   :greenpbl:  


hehe! thanxx Ana and Kara


----------



## santino

good nite then


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Just found this thread and gone through the mugs - Wow! What a lovely looking bunch of people. You've all depressed me unutterably and I shall wear a paper bag forever :-(


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Lula said:
			
		

>



Very nice... I think I'd have a hard time meeting you or some of the other ladies of TPF, I think I'd have a heart attack.


----------



## Alison

Scott, if you do can I have your 20D? :bats eyes:


----------



## photogoddess

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott, if you do can I have your 20D? :bats eyes:



Ooooh - me too!  Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Corry

Ok, well Alison batted her eyes, and Tammy purred...what other methods of feminine persausion are left for me to use?  

Guess I'll just have to flash ya...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

:shock:


----------



## photogoddess

Haha - the things us girls are willing to do for a 20D! :lmao:


----------



## ferny

My god! Each one is almost as big as your head! :shock:


----------



## Artemis

Im gonna get a 20D and give it away, it seems to lead to great things


----------



## Hertz van Rental

They sure look bigger than 20D's - 20DD's maybe?


----------



## manda

id flash ya just for a 10D


----------



## ferny

I can give you 10p?

You could buy yourself 10 blackjacks. And p comes after d in the alphabet so it's better.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Seeing that a lot of you have had the courage to put your mug shots where your text is (?) this is me back in .... um... 1971ish (gulp) I was about 18 or 19. I have had no pictures taken of me since. Absolutely and definately not. No. Not one. Honest

hope the link works...

http://www.angelfire.com/art2/hertz/hertz/index.album?i=0&s=1


----------



## Niki

Oo, Herz you look like a rock star there.


----------



## Karalee

Niki said:
			
		

> Oo, Herz you look like a rock star there.


   I agree


----------



## Hertz van Rental

:heart:
I think I might have to ask you to marry me Niki.
Just keep that image of me in your mind at all costs ....


----------



## Niki

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :heart:
> I think I might have to ask you to marry me Niki.
> Just keep that image of me in your mind at all costs ....



 

Naa, I bet you look as handsome these days as well.


----------



## manda

soooo rockstar!
why no recent shots hertz?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The ill-advised sex change, the plastic surgery that went oh so horribly wrong, the out of control nasal hair ... I'm not a pretty sight. Damn my agent and his advice on how to move my career along.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott, if you do can I have your 20D? :bats eyes:



Going by the last picture I saw of you that would give me a reason to live.... (tries to figure out how to eliminate hobbes without annoying Alison)



> Ok, well Alison batted her eyes, and Tammy purred...what other methods of feminine persausion are left for me to use?
> 
> Guess I'll just have to flash ya...



Aw crap, here come the heart attack again. 

The 20D can go to whoever fills my last fantasy...er...wish  :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess

Now us girls just need to figure out what that last fantasy is.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Now us girls just need to figure out what that last fantasy is.



Heh, I would tell you but then it wouldn't be as fun. You would each have to try and the one that gets it right gets the camera


----------



## Karalee

Scott this is starting to sound like "what number am I thinking of?"


----------



## photogoddess

For a 20D - I'm game! Girls?


----------



## Corry

I'M IN!


----------



## manda

not so fast corry..
*licks finger*


----------



## Corry

manda said:
			
		

> not so fast corry..
> *licks finger*



Uh oh...what's Manda up to...?


----------



## Artemis

Yep...20D...thats what I need!

*Innocent mind has been polluted with the dirty talk*


----------



## Aga

Not to change the subject------ Hertz  van Rental, I won't be original, but- you look really great on that pic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What about some more recent shots?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The truth is that I just don't have any.


----------



## Alison

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott, if you do can I have your 20D? :bats eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the last picture I saw of you that would give me a reason to live.... (tries to figure out how to eliminate hobbes without annoying Alison)
Click to expand...


:lmao: That's not possible!


----------



## Aga

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The truth is that I just don't have any.



That's OK, but if you had, you know...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Aga said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that I just don't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK, but if you had, you know...
Click to expand...



 :sillysmi:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

manda said:
			
		

> not so fast corry..
> *licks finger*



&lt;faints>


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott, if you do can I have your 20D? :bats eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the last picture I saw of you that would give me a reason to live.... (tries to figure out how to eliminate hobbes without annoying Alison)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :lmao: That's not possible!
Click to expand...



Hmm... Plan B.... convincing Hobbes to share... I'm within driving distance


----------



## hobbes28

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott, if you do can I have your 20D? :bats eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the last picture I saw of you that would give me a reason to live.... (tries to figure out how to eliminate hobbes without annoying Alison)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :lmao: That's not possible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Plan B.... convincing Hobbes to share... I'm within driving distance
Click to expand...



I hope you have a plan C.... It's not looking too good for you there Scotty.


----------



## photogoddess

Guess that takes Alison out of the running for the 20D.


----------



## Alison

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Guess that takes Alison out of the running for the 20D.



Maybe he just needs to learn to use a PM.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

AlisonS said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that takes Alison out of the running for the 20D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he just needs to learn to use a PM.
Click to expand...


Heh, now would that be fair to the others? However plan C is in the works...

I just want to know what Manda wants to do with that finger...


----------



## Alison

Scott, we're talking about the 20D....who said anything about being fair???


----------



## ferny

Hold on a minute. I've got an idea. [/bad Michael Caine impression]


*strips down to his birthday suit*

Now, I will post here naked until someone gives me a 20d.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Mwuhahahaha. :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I think It's going to be a long, cold wait.........


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

ferny said:
			
		

> Hold on a minute. I've got an idea. [/bad Michael Caine impression]
> 
> 
> *strips down to his birthday suit*
> 
> Now, I will post here naked until someone gives me a 20d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwuhahahaha. :twisted:



Where is that can of spackle so I can spackle that hole right up....


----------



## ferny

I have no idea what spackle is. But what you're suggesting sounds painful.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LMAO. It's called spak-filler over here. Its a building product you use to fill holes in walls and stuff.


----------



## Luminosity

Oh and Duck .... I believe its YOUR turn to post ya mugshot mate


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

D'oh.  

Hang on mate. I asked you a few pages back and you ignored me.  I'm afraid you show me yours and I'll show you mine.


----------



## Luminosity

Thats the post I'm answerin  

I have lottttts of pics of my mug on here


----------



## manda

duck post!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Double d'oh!

I tell you what. If Lumi posts a few goodies then I will post a link to a web site that has the full low down on 2Stupid.  Pix of me house, me kids and wife and family, me holidays overseas and me adventures around Queensland.  You will be startled and amazed - well, you'll know all the ins and outs of my boring life anyway.  LOL.  You'll all feel part of the 2Stupid family (god have mercy on your souls).

Post on Lumi... but they gotta be goddies I tells ya.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You just gotta take him up on that Lumi. We'll put the hat around to pay you.....


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Well I have an idea where 2S2D's name comes from....

Let me polish up my Bolter and I'll get back to ya.....


----------



## Nytmair

found another pic of me while just looking through my old pics....

just me with my baby


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Nytmair said:
			
		

> found another pic of me while just looking through my old pics....
> 
> just me with my baby



It must have come as quite a surprise to the midwife...


----------



## Nytmair

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Nytmair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found another pic of me while just looking through my old pics....
> 
> just me with my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have come as quite a surprise to the midwife...
Click to expand...


we thought it looked kind of odd in the sonograms  :?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I can see the family likeness though...


(sorry. you know me. hate to miss an opening  :LOL: )


----------



## Nytmair

well we are both smiling in that pic i just posted!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

To be honest I don't recognise the make. American?


----------



## Nytmair

it's an eagle talon.... a.k.a it's a DSM (diamond star motors) which is the sister car of the mistubishi eclipse and plymouth laser that were made in a joint effort between Plymouth/Chrystler/Mistubishi...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Afraid I have never heard of any of those. We don't have them here. I guess our roads are too small. But it works the reverse: if I said I had a Vauxhall Astra Club you'd go 'do what?' 
The important thing is - is it nice to drive and is it cheap to run?


----------



## Nytmair

your car is a whatcha who?? yeah... never heard of it....

nice to drive? YES!! turbo + awd = fun...
it's definately a quick car with the few mods i've done to it  beats a bunch of cars around here, that i know...

cheap to run?.... not too much... these cars are notorious for being unreliable, plus it needs 91+ octane gas, so i buy 93 octane.... so not too cheap 


oh well, i love cars so it doesn't bother me a lot :LOL:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Well I have an idea where 2S2D's name comes from....
> 
> Let me polish up my Bolter and I'll get back to ya.....



OMG!!!  

*Pulls curtains above shower.   

Dirty perver. LOL.  

Ssshhhhhhh.....


----------



## Karalee

Vauxhall is aka a holden, both owned by General Motors 

Not bad for a girl


----------



## ferny

We have  Mitsubishi Eclipse's here. They just hardly sold.

Holden and Vauxhall aren't the same company. True, they re-bag some Vauxhalls as Holdens in Australia and we've started to do the same in reverse here. Just like Opel. But Holden are a whole other company really. They design and produce cars for Australia. Even if all of General Motors' cars use the same chassis.
Did you know Saab used Vectra floorplans?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

You know why they call them Holdens?  Cause they are barely holdin' together. LOL.


----------



## Scurra

What Mitsubishi Spyder convertible is it that they use in 2fast 2furious. cos I want one


----------



## Nytmair

Scurra said:
			
		

> What Mitsubishi Spyder convertible is it that they use in 2fast 2furious. cos I want one



booooo.... that car is ugly! i don't like cars with graphics and body kits and wings and that crap.... oh yeah, and those are really slow too!  

anywho, that was a 2000 and up eclipse, the 3rd generation of them...

my car is the 1st generation (90-94) talon (same thing as eclipse with only cosmetic differences)


----------



## Corry

What ever happened to the good old fashioned muscle car???  Goddess, where are you?  You can pipe in on that one!!!!!


----------



## Nytmair

muscle cars are fun, but i'm more into the sport compact cars (just not the group that adds huge stereos and lights and wings to thier cars and thinks they're the hottest thing around.... i'm into nice clean cars that have power... speed is more fun than looking fast )


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

I always wanted a car like Mad Max, which I think was some Holden type.


----------



## ferny

Scurra said:
			
		

> What Mitsubishi Spyder convertible is it that they use in 2fast 2furious. cos I want one


I'm into the mod scene, but I've never seen either film. They just don't appeal to me.

I go for the smooth look over the jap one though. I'm not a huge fan of massive wings and cuts unless it looks right. In other words, unless I like it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nytmair

ferny said:
			
		

> I go for the smooth look over the jap one though. I'm not a huge fan of massive wings and cuts unless it looks right. In other words, unless I like it. :mrgreen:



i like your way of thinking... pretty much the same with me


----------



## Luminosity

The mugshots thread has been quickly turned into a car thread :shock:


----------



## ferny

*You* can save it. You just need to post yourself. :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey

Luminosity said:
			
		

> The mugshots thread has been quickly turned into a car thread :shock:




id say its about time for a lumi pic  



md


----------



## aggiezach

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mugshots thread has been quickly turned into a car thread :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say its about time for a lumi pic
> 
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...



Ditto!


----------



## hobbes28

aggiezach said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mugshots thread has been quickly turned into a car thread :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say its about time for a lumi pic
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
Click to expand...


Tritto!


----------



## Crazymainer

Ok Scott,

If you are in need of some female Companionship I can hook that up for you. You know all about my Russian Conection   and besides I should get the 20D since I was the one who convince you to go to Geneseo   and then their is your B-17 and B-24 rides and maybe if you let me have the 20D I could arrange a ride for you in a Mustang :x 

Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## Nytmair

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mugshots thread has been quickly turned into a car thread :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say its about time for a lumi pic
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tritto!
Click to expand...


Quadritto!!   :?


----------



## MDowdey

Nytmair said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mugshots thread has been quickly turned into a car thread :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say its about time for a lumi pic
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tritto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quadritto!!   :?
Click to expand...


cinqo-titto?


----------



## Corry

Heh heh...you just said "titto"


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Crazymainer said:
			
		

> Ok Scott,
> 
> If you are in need of some female Companionship I can hook that up for you. You know all about my Russian Conection   and besides I should get the 20D since I was the one who convince you to go to Geneseo   and then their is your B-17 and B-24 rides and maybe if you let me have the 20D I could arrange a ride for you in a Mustang :x
> 
> Cheers Crazymainer



I'll grant you the Geneseo trip but have doubts on the rides. Now a trip with a russian model and we'll talk.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LMAO. Core you got boobies on the brain.

Mmmmm ... boobies.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> LMAO. Core you got boobies on the brain.
> 
> Mmmmm ... boobies.



At least Core's up front about them


----------



## ferny

Yup. She's not one to give a falsie impression.




*hangs head in shame*


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Maybe we could all pretend that we have a 20D to give away?

Scott told me he's been flooded with nuddie shots in the last week or so.


----------



## Luminosity

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Nytmair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mugshots thread has been quickly turned into a car thread :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say its about time for a lumi pic
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tritto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quadritto!!   :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cinqo-titto?
Click to expand...


Theres a few Lumishots on this site ...thats more then enough   

As ya were , rev-heads  8)


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

No way Lumi.  You said lots of pix. You promised. You know I have a fragile ego since that little episode about the rash.


----------



## manda

my best girly friend and moi on the weekend

such a photo whore


----------



## Canon Fan




----------



## hobbes28

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Theres a few Lumishots on this site ...thats more then enough
> 
> As ya were , rev-heads  8)



Yeah, but we haven't seen a new one in a while and Alison and I have been posting new ones.... [/whining]


----------



## MDowdey

would it help if i begged?


(gets on my knees and begins kissing your feet)

pweeeeeeese? :cry:  :cry: 

md


----------



## Alison

Lumi, please post so Aubrey will stop whining. It's really getting annoying, he just mopes around the house frantically hitting refresh to see if you have appeared yet.


----------



## MDowdey

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Lumi, please post so Aubrey will stop whining. It's really getting annoying, he just mopes around the house frantically hitting refresh to see if you have appeared yet.




 :LOL: 


md


----------



## hobbes28

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Lumi, please post so Aubrey will stop whining. It's really getting annoying, he just mopes around the house frantically hitting refresh to see if you have appeared yet.



Yeah...what she said..  :cry:


----------



## Big Mike

manda said:
			
		

> my best girly friend and moi on the weekend




Mandalicious


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I just know I'm going to regret this....
But I checked with a few friends and they actually came up with two photos of me.
One is of me early 80's on location. The one where I look like a startled rabbit was taken, so I am told, 30 seconds before I passed out (I think one of the bottles of vodka must have been off....)

www.angelfire.com/art2/hertz/Hertz1/


Oh, well. There goes my attempt to be a faceless man of mystery :-(


----------



## aggiezach

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Mandalicious






INDEED!!!


----------



## ferny

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I just know I'm going to regret this....
> But I checked with a few friends and they actually came up with two photos of me.
> One is of me early 80's on location. The one where I look like a startled rabbit was taken, so I am told, 30 seconds before I passed out (I think one of the bottles of vodka must have been off....)
> 
> www.angelfire.com/art2/hertz/Hertz1/
> 
> 
> Oh, well. There goes my attempt to be a faceless man of mystery :-(


I think we've found a winner for the Peter Stringfellow wannabe competition with that white trouser photo.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Niki

Hertz: I was right! You are as handsome these days aswell!!  
You remind me of Michael Bolton in the first picture!  And that tan...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Oh come on Ferny! It was the early 80's. I was young(ish), wild and had no dress sense. But fashion tips from someone who lives in East Anglia? You lot have only just discovered woad  :mrgreen: 

And Niki - :heart:


----------



## Luminosity

Thats a lovely shot Manda hon :heart: 

Aubs ...... your wait is OVER ......

I presenteth *drum roll * my constipation face  

Ta Daaaaaaa ! :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Thats a lovely shot Manda hon :heart:
> 
> Aubs ...... your wait is OVER ......
> 
> I presenteth *drum roll * my constipation face
> 
> Ta Daaaaaaa ! :greenpbl:




THAT IS A CLASSIC LUMI SHOT!!!!!!!! :LOL: :LOL:


----------



## Alison

Oh THANK YOU Lumi! Now I can get Aubrey back to normal. 

LMAO at that shot too, it's GREAT!


----------



## Karalee

Its all... you know babe, shocked and sh!t 

You are so hilarious :LOL:


----------



## hobbes28

That shot is a classic!  :lmao:


----------



## Luminosity

Glad Aubs is back to normal Al !!  

I wish I was ......






The wind changed ....now I'm stuck like this .....  :cry:


----------



## Corry

Oh that's great!!!!!!


----------



## hobbes28

You remind me of Calvin when his dad wants to take a picture of him for the relatives.  :lmao:


----------



## Luminosity

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> You remind me of Calvin when his dad wants to take a picture of him for the relatives.  :lmao:



:LOL:


----------



## Luminosity

Karalee said:
			
		

> Its all... you know babe, shocked and sh!t


----------



## manda

Girl...
you are completely insane.
I love it.

Mike and Zach...thanks boys


----------



## aggiezach

Alrighty, Here are some more recent ones of myself and my gal!! I just don't have many pictures of me by myself 

Here we are before a home football game FREEZING! (explaining the scraf) We're both really proud of our oven mits which we used for grilling! 







And here is one on the day I got my Aggie Ring (I guess you could just call it my senior ring) from Texas A&M University! Its a pretty big day in every Aggies life! You have to have 95 hours of credit to order your ring!







Word!


Zach


----------



## Karalee

Okay, that oven mitt is too cool dude! Nice photos you guys make a good lookin couple


----------



## aggiezach

She makes me look good!



oh yeah and this is 800 WOOHOO!!!


Zach


----------



## ferny

You know, I'm very tempted to steal these and sell them to some "special" sites. Some sick feckers will make me a fortune. :mrgreen:


But only with your permission of course.


----------



## Luminosity

A 'Special In An Olympic Kinda Way ' Site or what ?  

If so ..... make some money off me .... long as I get a commission :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee

:lmao:

I love those photos.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> You know, I'm very tempted to steal these and sell them to some "special" sites. Some sick feckers will make me a fortune. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> But only with your permission of course.



:shock:  Yeah! Looks a bit like that to me too. I guess photography IS better than sex....   :mrgreen:


----------



## Luminosity

Dont know quite what to make of that but as long as I make ya laugh thats quite fine by me  

Aggie .... dont think I've told ya before but you have amazing eyes ...... very strikin matey ! :sillysmi:


----------



## Lula

Oh Lumi u look great   


hehehe, i can tell u must be a very funny person and cool  
u made me smile


----------



## Lula

*aggiezach*
you and ur gal lookgreat


----------



## hobbes28

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Alrighty, Here are some more recent ones of myself and my gal!! I just don't have many pictures of me by myself
> 
> Here we are before a home football game FREEZING! (explaining the scraf) We're both really proud of our oven mits which we used for grilling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one on the day I got my Aggie Ring (I guess you could just call it my senior ring) from Texas A&M University! Its a pretty big day in every Aggies life! You have to have 95 hours of credit to order your ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word!
> 
> 
> Zach




Ya'll are a fun, good lookin couple.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ferny

Luminosity said:
			
		

> A 'Special In An Olympic Kinda Way ' Site or what ?


That a lot less disgusting than the "special" site that came to my mind. So sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## aggiezach

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Aggie .... dont think I've told ya before but you have amazing eyes ...... very strikin matey ! :sillysmi:




Thanks yo!


Zach


----------



## Corry

Zach!  How did I miss that!?  Nice shots!   I'll have to re-iterate the "you guys are a good lookin couple" statement!


----------



## ferny

The postman has been and there is no 20D. It's getting a bit cold here but I will continue to post in the nuddy until one arrives.

I hope you're all proud of yourselves. :cry:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Ah.. the cold... that explains it then...


----------



## Luminosity

Lula said:
			
		

> Oh Lumi u look great
> 
> 
> hehehe, i can tell u must be a very funny person and cool
> u made me smile



Heh , thanks Lula  !


----------



## Luminosity

ferny said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 'Special In An Olympic Kinda Way ' Site or what ?
> 
> 
> 
> That a lot less disgusting than the "special" site that came to my mind. So sure. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Damn .... got me curious as to what "special" site now ? :shock: :LOL:


----------



## fotoadam

aggie zach, there is no such thing as cold weather in aggie land. LOL..  i miss college station, lived there for 3 yrs but now live in huntsville. 

adam


----------



## Aga

I'm in a strange show-off mood....  :| 

[which passed today.  :mrgreen:]


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Well. I dunno if any of you are interested. (That damn Lumi completely forgot me) but I thought I would post a link to some pix of me and my life.

For those who can be bothered. My Ozzie adventures:

http://dmw.avpnation.com/members/2stupid2duck/adventure/adventure.htm

and honeymoon and other shots:

http://dmw.avpnation.com/members/2stupid2duck/photos/photos.asp

Wow. Not sure if it means anything but this was my 666 post. LMAO.


----------



## Luminosity

Well I was more then willing to let ya stalk me but nooooo Ducky wants to save himself for a silly celebrity or somethin  



You and your wife make a cute couple :sillysmi:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Well I was more then willing to let ya stalk me but nooooo Ducky wants to save himself for a silly celebrity or somethin
> 
> 
> 
> You and your wife make a cute couple :sillysmi:



Fanx mate.

ummm... but you were stalking me remember??!!... at least until that incident with Me and Manda and the rash happened.


----------



## PreludeX




----------



## Xmetal

Me, doing one of the things i do best.


----------



## Vancouver




----------



## ferny

My, what a big pole you have.



 :shock:


----------



## Vancouver

hahahah.


----------



## oriecat

Sean you look really tired


----------



## photogoddess

Looks like he's had a REALLY hard day at work.


----------



## Vancouver

i had actually just eaten A LOT of food. that shot was this past summer when my friend came home for a visit from japan.

and yes the tie is ugly....that was part of my costume earlier in the day.

 :shock:


----------



## manda

he was dressed as a schoolgirl

*legs it fast*


----------



## Xmetal

This is from a few weeks ago...






Tis My partner and I at my grandparents 80th b'day.


----------



## oriecat

Cute couple!


----------



## Vancouver

manda said:
			
		

> he was dressed as a schoolgirl
> 
> *legs it fast*



dead.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Just came across this picture, my old drivers license photo...






My hair was about two feet long at this point and in a pony tail...


----------



## Artemis

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Just came across this picture, my old drivers license photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair was about two feet long at this point and in a pony tail...




bbbbbbbbad *dunananana* bbbbbbaaddd *dunananana*


----------



## PreludeX

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Just came across this picture, my old drivers license photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair was about two feet long at this point and in a pony tail...


lol i was gonna say, is that a real mugshot


----------



## hobbes28

Scott....If this would've been your avatar in the beginning....I don't think I would have talked the smack I did.


----------



## Corry

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Just came across this picture, my old drivers license photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair was about two feet long at this point and in a pony tail...




Hey!!!!  What happened to the big Teddy Bear Scott that we all know and love??? BRING HIM BACK!!!! Oh...there he is in the avatar.  That's better.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

It does look like a mug shot doesn't it, all you would need is a profile. We used it to make a wanted poster for a halloween project a decade ago. 

Here's another old time photo, from when I use to play on the Mass Marauders paintball team, old school equipment.


----------



## PreludeX

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> It does look like a mug shot doesn't it, all you would need is a profile. We used it to make a wanted poster for a halloween project a decade ago.
> 
> Here's another old time photo, from when I use to play on the Mass Marauders paintball team, old school equipment.


man, that stuff is old school! im not allowed to have my paintball gun here in seattle, school doesnt want you too cuz people would shoot other people out the windows in the building  which is prolly what id do too sometimes


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

PreludeX said:
			
		

> man, that stuff is old school! im not allowed to have my paintball gun here in seattle, school doesnt want you too cuz people would shoot other people out the windows in the building  which is prolly what id do too sometimes



Heh, thems the days when paint came in 10 round tubes and My sheridan had a HIGH capacity magazine holding 15 rounds. The thing still works too. Nobody uses silencers anymore so I was doing some great sniping, until they figured out where I was. Thats why my friend Mark was hidden next to me with his Autococker, wasted those silly goobers.... ahhh, the memories.


----------



## Bokeh

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Here's another old time photo, from when I use to play on the Mass Marauders paintball team, old school equipment.



I've been thinking of trying paintball here lately since we did laser tag the other day and it was a load of fun.

Here's a recent pic of me; nevermind the caption it's an inside joke. I created this image for a buddy of mine.


----------



## JonMikal




----------



## Corry

Nice shots JM!


----------



## hobbes28

Dude....the foomanchoo is awesome.


----------



## John E.

Was wondering when you were going to show your mug   Good series, I use to have a stach in the 70's too and sadly more hair also   
 I think it would be interesting to have people show their past and present pictures, ummm maybe a thread in photo themes?


----------



## santino

moi and vin rouge


----------



## JonMikal

Cruzin said:
			
		

> I think it would be interesting to have people show their past and present pictures, ummm maybe a thread in photo themes?



Well, if the powers to be wanna create one and move this over we'd have it or I could start one.


----------



## Alison

Ohhhhh! I think that's a great idea for a theme!


----------



## JonMikal

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh! I think that's a great idea for a theme!



OK, I'll just go ahead and start one.


----------



## Bokeh

jonmikal said:
			
		

> OK, I'll just go ahead and start one.



Hey I'm just curious; is the background in that pic real? It looks photoshopped... I'm trying to find the pic of my friend that prompted my spinoff.  l8r


----------



## Artemis

santino said:
			
		

> moi and vin rouge



Copywright: This image is used to detere kids from drinking, it may not be re used or replicated without the polices expressed consent, or Santino may be sued.


----------



## Scurra

haha good disclaimer arty


----------



## Bokeh

LOL, I finally found the original photo of my buddy in Tulsa that I created the "spinoff" picture of myself above:












He's hilarious.


----------



## Alison

Ah well, in the holiday spirit 2 of your friendly mods posed for a self timer photo.


----------



## JonMikal

awesome couple!  :heart:


----------



## Corry

Aw!  Too cute!


----------



## Karalee

Gorgeous as always A&amp;A :heart:


----------



## Luminosity

Al &amp; Aubs .... ya both look soooo content , beautiful and happy , darlins :love:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Aha! Now we know your secret identities...... ;-)


----------



## ferny

Where's the spandex? :cry:


----------



## Alison

awwwwww....thanks guys! And Ferny, it was laundry night so Hobbes' spandex was in the wash


----------



## ferny

Just my luck! Always the bridesmaid, never the bride. :cry:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Great picture Ali, Hobbes reminds me of James Debello especially in the movie 100 Girls


----------



## spiralout

I always loved those big bubble wide-angle mirrors  .  I got a few funny looks by a couple people walk by while I was setting up the shot...I should've included them  .


----------



## Alison

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Great picture Ali, Hobbes reminds me of James Debello especially in the movie 100 Girls




I agree, I've never heard of him before, but they do look quite similar.


----------



## Corry

spiralout said:
			
		

> I always loved those big bubble wide-angle mirrors  .  I got a few funny looks by a couple people walk by while I was setting up the shot...I should've included them  .



Haha!!! I love that you are giving yourself bunny ears!   That's great!!


----------



## Alison

I love that shot! Great use for a wide angle mirror!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

He could have cleaned it first.....


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## Luminosity

Haha , that mirror shot gave me an idea ...

I propose that we each go out and take a shot ( of ourselves ) doin somethin silly in public ...
I dare ya's  

This isnt a silly 'public' shot obviously ...just me being bored...


----------



## MDowdey

lumi, you absolutely torment me everytime you post a picture. its kinda like the spanish inquisition, only without the pain and imminent death.


md


----------



## Luminosity

MDowdey said:
			
		

> it's kinda like the spanish inquisition, only without the pain and imminent death.
> 
> 
> md



But Mathew  , I promise I'll make it fun and dress in leather for the occasion :twisted: 

Someone pass me the whip ....ed cream ?


----------



## MDowdey

Luminosity said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's kinda like the spanish inquisition, only without the pain and imminent death.
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Mathew  , I promise I'll make it fun and dress in leather for the occasion :twisted:
> 
> Someone pass me the whip ....ed cream ?
Click to expand...



now how can i resist that!!!! and she called me matthew!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


md


----------



## Hertz van Rental

:shock: Ed cream?


----------



## Luminosity

Whipped cream for the apple pie :thumbsup: ... 

Just in case the 'lil brother' of TPF is readin


----------



## ferny

What about the rest of us who pretend to be innocent?


----------



## Luminosity

ferny said:
			
		

> What about the rest of us who pretend to be innocent?



Playin innocent only works if ya can pull a face like this lil fella  






God I laughed when he did that in the movie :LOL:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Luminosity said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the rest of us who pretend to be innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playin innocent only works if ya can pull a face like this lil fella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I laughed when he did that in the movie :LOL:
Click to expand...


It killed me when he introduced himself...


Puss.... in boots

That pause made the line. It was a great movie.


----------



## MDowdey

"these boots were made for walking..."

classic. that cat was the best character in that movie! also when they were chasing the donkey that turned into the "white bronco", and they made the OJ simpson comparison, that was HILARIOUS.


md


----------



## LittleMan

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Haha , that mirror shot gave me an idea ...
> 
> I propose that we each go out and take a shot ( of ourselves ) doin somethin silly in public ...
> I dare ya's
> 
> This isnt a silly 'public' shot obviously ...just me being bored...


----------



## ferny

I don't know. Donkey has to be the funniest animated character I've ever seen.


*goes off to practice his puppy dog eyes routine*


----------



## photogoddess

I liked the gingerbread man spanking himself in the window when Shrek and Fiona left myself. :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan

Here's my reflection...


----------



## Luminosity

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I liked the gingerbread man spanking himself in the window when Shrek and Fiona left myself. :lmao:



Lmao , yeah that made me giggle my butt off too :LOL: !


----------



## Artemis

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Whipped cream for the apple pie :thumbsup: ...
> 
> Just in case the 'lil brother' of TPF is readin



 :shock:


----------



## Luminosity

Artemis said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whipped cream for the apple pie :thumbsup: ...
> 
> Just in case the 'lil brother' of TPF is readin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...


I meant that in a way of protectin your innocence Arty


----------



## Artemis

Innocence? heck I dont care, flirt away....flirt with me if yah want


----------



## ferny

I'd be willing to protect Artemis by letting you use all your built up flirty energy on me. 

I know it'll be touch and ahrd, but if it means we protect Artemis *bags fist on chest* I'm willing to do it.


----------



## Artemis

Protect me from what? PROTECT ME FROM WHAT!? Im warning you...Ill scream! 


1....2.....(sucks in breath)


----------



## Luminosity




----------



## Artemis

*deep manley voice not normal to Artemis*
Hey baby, how you doin?


----------



## ferny

Fine. But shouldn't you be asking Tina?


----------



## Luminosity

:LOL: Ya cutie  ! 

The girls around your area are mad for not chasin after ya !


----------



## ferny

Ooo. You're in there Artemis.


----------



## Artemis

You were talking to Ferny wernt yah...figures


----------



## ferny

she was talking to you! 
Feel like giving Artemis a sandwich Tina? :hug:


----------



## Artemis

I dont mind


----------



## Luminosity

Alright Ferny , Arty  , group grope ! 

I did *try* to protect ya from corruption Arty.  

Another innocent soul gone the way the rest of ours did *sigh*


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Alright Ferny , Arty  , group grope !
> 
> I did *try* to protect ya from corruption Arty.
> 
> Another innocent soul gone the way the rest of ours did *sigh*



Humph! My soul is still innocent - it's my mind that has been corrupted and has got all dirty. I think I must have dropped it in the gutter when I was younger.
And Ferny - for shame! Just who were you hoping would be the filling?

(I was going to ask what kind of spread you prefer to use but I think that would be asking for trouble)


----------



## Artemis

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Alright Ferny , Arty  , group grope !
> 
> I did *try* to protect ya from corruption Arty.
> 
> Another innocent soul gone the way the rest of ours did *sigh*




YAY!...DO I have to share with Ferny though?


----------



## ferny

> And Ferny - for shame! Just who were you hoping would be the filling?


Artemis. Otherwise it could take on a whole new meaning.






			
				Artemis said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Ferny , Arty  , group grope !
> 
> I did *try* to protect ya from corruption Arty.
> 
> Another innocent soul gone the way the rest of ours did *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!...DO I have to share with Ferny though?
Click to expand...

Not only do I get a hug from Tina, but I get you one to. And you want to get rid of me?


 :x  :cry:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> And Ferny - for shame! Just who were you hoping would be the filling?
> 
> 
> 
> Artemis. Otherwise it could take on a whole new meaning.
Click to expand...


 :shock: I think the meaning in that is bad enough!


----------



## Artemis

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ferny - for shame! Just who were you hoping would be the filling?
> 
> 
> 
> Artemis. Otherwise it could take on a whole new meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :shock: I think the meaning in that is bad enough!
Click to expand...


Im the filling....ohh dear....


----------



## DarkEyes

I wouldn't be complaining arty...


----------



## Artemis

Oki guys, you havent really seen a pic of me since a girl got me to change my look, so heres my new style.













EDIT: WHoops, may wanna refresh, im going over old images so I hadnt finished uploading so it over wrote this one.

And yes ladies, im single


----------



## Corry

Artemis said:
			
		

> And yes ladies, im single




Ya shouldn't a said that, Arty!  Now you're gonna be beating em off with a stick!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ya shouldn't a said that, Arty!  Now you're gonna be beating em off with a stick!



That conjures up just too many wrong ideas.....

But a cool look, Arty


----------



## Karalee

Lookin good Artemis


----------



## Artemis

Karalee said:
			
		

> Lookin good Artemis



Question is, is it good enough?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> a girl got me to change my look


That happens a lot... Trust me..... I know....
How old are you btw?


----------



## Corry

Can't ya tell?  He's 22!


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> Can't ya tell?  He's 22!


That's what I thought


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't ya tell?  He's 22!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought
Click to expand...


See Arty...I told you that you don't look like you are younger than you are!  Littleman thinks you look like your real age!


----------



## Artemis

Yeah I guess...hehe one person thought I was 16 once...I mean...wtf dude? lol


----------



## ferny

I said it once so I'll say it again.



You look a lot older and taller than I thought. You're over 6' right?


----------



## Artemis

Yep Im over 6' and im actually 16 btw, not 22 hehe


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I didn't quite catch that. Did you say 6' or 6"?


----------



## Artemis

6"...I used a macros lens


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Artemis said:
			
		

> 6"...I used a macros lens



I'm sure it would look bigger if you used a Menthos lens


----------



## Artemis

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6"...I used a macros lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it would look bigger if you used a Menthos lens
Click to expand...


Menthos has a lens....oh dear....

*OKi ive gone to far*


----------



## DarkEyes

:scratch:   :cheers:    :cheers:   ale: :shock:  uke-rig:  :?  :|


----------



## Xmetal

Arty the babyfaced asassin.


----------



## DarkEyes

Seeing as MR "Baby-Faced Assasin" distracted All you ladies out there (and in turn the rest of us), I shall repost my shot in the hope of getting a little attention.


----------



## Artemis

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Arty the babyfaced asassin.



Baby faced asassin??? :O


P.s. Dark eyes, you scare me


----------



## oriecat

That's a great pic, Dark Eyes!!


----------



## DarkEyes

Artemis said:
			
		

> Xmetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arty the babyfaced asassin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby faced asassin??? :O
> 
> 
> P.s. Dark eyes, you scare me
Click to expand...


:scratch: Scare You? 



			
				oriecat said:
			
		

> That's a great pic, Dark Eyes!!


-Now that wasn't hard, was it?


----------



## Sharkbait

We need more TPF hottie photos.


----------



## aggiezach

WSP said:
			
		

> We need more TPF hottie photos.



Consider that seconded


Zach


----------



## Artemis

I concur


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

aggiezach said:
			
		

> WSP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more TPF hottie photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider that seconded
> 
> 
> Zach
Click to expand...


If you insist, I'm obviously on the right


----------



## LittleMan




----------



## DarkEyes

WSP said:
			
		

> We need more TPF hottie photos.



And I thought _*I*_ was greedy!
(Though 4 of my 5 personalities do agree with you...)


----------



## Artemis

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Arty the babyfaced asassin.



I still wanna know what this is supposed to mean!


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Xmetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arty the babyfaced asassin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still wanna know what this is supposed to mean!
Click to expand...

It means you look very mature for your age...

I wonder if the mods delete B.S. .....


----------



## Artemis

You watch it yah...yah lille...Ill get yah! IM 22 REMEMBER!


----------



## manda

All these youngin boys on this site!!! Look out girls...

Suppose I should update the album. Its so behind now!

Lumi, looking stunning as always. Arty..where you from again?Why did I think you were European?

Me just before Christmas...






Being an idiot dancing


----------



## LittleMan

oh yeah, Manda's definately a hottie...


----------



## Xmetal

Me doing What I love best...






My hair has since grown back but i'm pondering a re-shave... :?


Edit: Newer shot added, probably my all-time fave band shot of myself.


----------



## Alison

Great photos everyone! Scott, who is in the picture with you? Looks like a fun group  And X-metal I wish these photos had sound, you look like you're truly in your element there!


----------



## Corry

Ok...I know there is a lot of stuff wrong with this picture, but it's one of the first pics I really like of my and the man!  Here it is...our first "family" photo! 

(this was taken tonight!)


----------



## manda

gorgeous girl!!!

lovely shot babe. love the lighting, the colours..


----------



## Alison

Great photo Corry! That needs to be framed for sure. You guys look very sweet together!


----------



## Corry

Thanks girls!    It is definately getting printed and framed!  I don't have any pics on my desk at work yet! :shock: This one is going there...and also in the little brag book that I keep in my smock pocket at Walgreens...and one for home, too!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott, who is in the picture with you? Looks like a fun group



Good friends of mine. The blond next to me is Liz, an ex from WAY back. But we are great friends and I was the first non-medical guy to hold her son Ryan (which annoys the father to no end now, but he had dumped her when she was pregnant so he can sit on a blender sideways), the woman in red is Omo, one of the most carring people you'll ever meet. And on the far left is Jess who is in fact the nicest person I have ever met. This was taken at a wedding believe it or not about a year ago. The bride said casual so I broke out the Hawaiin shirt  :twisted: 

I just realized that with one exception (and she's plain nuts) I am good friends with all my ex's, how the hell did that happen?


----------



## DarkEyes

Time for another shot of my mug

The shirt hints a little about my character as a person (Good thing or Bad, who cares?).


----------



## ferny

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...I know there is a lot of stuff wrong with this picture, but it's one of the first pics I really like of my and the man!  Here it is...our first "family" photo!


Don't take this the wrong way, but your kid is *really* hairy!


----------



## Lula

ferny said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I know there is a lot of stuff wrong with this picture, but it's one of the first pics I really like of my and the man!  Here it is...our first "family" photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but your kid is *really* hairy!
Click to expand...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

Lovely picture Corry  :goodvibe:


----------



## LittleMan

ferny said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I know there is a lot of stuff wrong with this picture, but it's one of the first pics I really like of my and the man!  Here it is...our first "family" photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but your kid is *really* hairy!
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## Corry

ferny said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I know there is a lot of stuff wrong with this picture, but it's one of the first pics I really like of my and the man!  Here it is...our first "family" photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but your kid is *really* hairy!
Click to expand...


Shhhh!!!  You'll hurt her feelings!  She's SENSITIVE!


----------



## ferny

It's a girl?!?!

Oh, I'm really not on form today.


----------



## Corry

She's BEAUTIFUL!  She's just very very unique.  Someday the other kids at school will realize that!


----------



## DarkEyes

core_17 said:
			
		

> She's BEAUTIFUL!  She's just very very unique.  Someday the other kids at school will realize that!



 :twisted: Hmmm... I can just imagine all the furball jokes...


----------



## Lula

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's BEAUTIFUL!  She's just very very unique.  Someday the other kids at school will realize that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: Hmmm... I can just imagine all the furball jokes...
Click to expand...

 :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan

ferny said:
			
		

> Don't take this the wrong way, but your kid is *really* hairy!



Does your cat get jealous that your kid gets so much attention..... being all cute and furry....


----------



## SiCk

SiCk &amp; Julz.


----------



## Alison

Very sweet :love:


----------



## MDowdey

thats really awesome guys!!!congrats on being all happy!!!!!



md


----------



## ferny

awwww


----------



## lizheaemma

what the hell eh!  Here's me!


----------



## santino

again me


----------



## Niki

Keeping my promise, so here is me:


----------



## Artemis

Niki said:
			
		

> Keeping my promise, so here is me:



 I think ive found my new crush 

EDIT: Do you like younger men?


----------



## MDowdey

Niki said:
			
		

> Keeping my promise, so here is me:




holy crap.  


very beautiful niki!!!!!!


md


----------



## ferny

Oh my! I honestly thought you were hiding from us because you were some hideous Quasimodo. How wrong could I have been?


----------



## Corry

Dammit!  I want some drools!  What's it take to get drools from the guys around here?


----------



## Niki

:shock:

Thanks for the compliments guys. Made my day. :sillysmi:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Niki said:
			
		

> Keeping my promise, so here is me:



Oh crap... Another heart attack on the way.... thump


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> what the hell eh!  Here's me!



Crap, am I the only ugly person here???


----------



## ferny

Of course not Scott. You haven't forgetting me have you?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

core_17 said:
			
		

> Dammit!  I want some drools!  What's it take to get drools from the guys around here?



For you what I would need is a smiley that licks stuff, then that would be an appropriate one for my intentions for you 

_EDIT: Just googled for lcking smilies and even I was offended  :shock: _


----------



## Artemis

core_17 said:
			
		

> Dammit!  I want some drools!  What's it take to get drools from the guys around here?



  Corry.....

  Niki.... Damnit!

You know what annoys me the most?! All the good lookin girls at my school look ugle, and dont get me started on the ugly girls.

Hope all you tpf girls are happy, youve ruind me for any possible chance of a date now


----------



## oriecat

Wow, great pics Peter and Niki!


----------



## vonnagy

*sigh* so many beautiful folks here. At least now, I know niki is not a a bloke and not computer animated!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12562


----------



## Alison

Wow! Lots of new faces here! Great to finally "see" all of you


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

vonnagy said:
			
		

> *sigh* so many beautiful folks here. At least now, I know niki is not a a bloke and not computer animated!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12562



Heh, not always true, whose picture is it? I'm still convinced MD is a lesbian


----------



## MDowdey

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* so many beautiful folks here. At least now, I know niki is not a a bloke and not computer animated!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, not always true, whose picture is it? I'm still convinced MD is a lesbian
Click to expand...



in a mans body!!!!


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* so many beautiful folks here. At least now, I know niki is not a a bloke and not computer animated!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, not always true, whose picture is it? I'm still convinced MD is a lesbian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in a mans body!!!!
Click to expand...

hehehe....


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* so many beautiful folks here. At least now, I know niki is not a a bloke and not computer animated!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, not always true, whose picture is it? I'm still convinced MD is a lesbian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in a mans body!!!!
Click to expand...


Heh, I don't know that for certain and I for sure ain't going to check


----------



## mad_malteaser

I keep saying I'm gonna post to this topic, but _every_ photo I have of me looks awful!! I'll keep trying though...


----------



## Niki

oriecat said:
			
		

> Wow, great pics Peter and Niki!



Thanks. :blulsh2: 




			
				vonnagy said:
			
		

> *sigh* so many beautiful folks here. At least now, I know niki is not a a bloke and not computer animated!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12562



Hehehe :LOL:


----------



## vonnagy

feel free to post more pics of yourself niki!


----------



## DarkEyes

vonnagy said:
			
		

> feel free to post more pics of yourself niki!


----------



## Scurra

Yep I could live with a few more posts like the last one Niki


----------



## Niki

:shock:

And I who thought this would end now that you have seen me. :LOL:


----------



## Artemis

Niki said:
			
		

> :shock:
> 
> And I who thought this would end now that you have seen me. :LOL:



Poor Niki, its not gonna end, its gonne get worse.

Anyways...you must be used to it, you must have guys after you left right and center


----------



## ferny

Niki said:
			
		

> :shock:
> 
> And I who thought this would end now that you have seen me. :LOL:


Dear God I hope you're joking. You're stunning.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Niki said:
			
		

> :shock:
> 
> And I who thought this would end now that you have seen me. :LOL:



Heh, foolish girl....


----------



## Artemis

ferny said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> And I who thought this would end now that you have seen me. :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God I hope you're joking. You're stunning.
Click to expand...


My dear, if you are what is classes as ugly? then let me marry a grotsesque woman!

(now thats how you go to far!)


----------



## ferny

Are you talking to Niki or me?


----------



## Artemis

umm...Niki...yeh...not......drat


----------



## Corry

Hey...is this not a sticky anymore?


----------



## oriecat

maybe stickies didn't convert over


----------



## Alison

It's a sticky now


----------



## elsaspet

Sorry, put this in the self portait thread, but I guess it goes here instead.  (Mr. Pet took it at the zoo a few weeks ago.)
BTW-why does every other woman in this forum look like a sun glistened super model? 
And also BTW-some of the guys around here are stone foxes too!:heart: 







When I get home, I post one that I took of Mr. Pet, but don't you guys tell him.  ssssshhhhhh, ok?  He's shy so it'll be our little secret:er:


----------



## manda

i dont know about a sun glistened super model, but you could certainly fit into that catergory if we have one! youre a fox!


----------



## Shutterbug

Yeah, my Ibanez is no camera, but that should do


----------



## LaFoto

elsaspet said:
			
		

> BTW-why does every other woman in this forum look like a sun glistened super model?


 
Well, Elsa, see: surely NO "sun glistened super model" here, but that is me (the way I look today):


----------



## mygrain

New mugs of me...in ZOMBIE-VISION!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## mad_malteaser

I hate pictures of me. I should make that clear now! The only way anyone gets a photo of me is if I'm not aware there's one being taken. That's how this one came to be - damn friends with their little point and shoots!


----------



## Alison

Wow! Lots of great new photos! 

LaFoto- I love your picture, wonderful smile and I love your glasses! I hope that when we get over to Germany we are able to meet you! 

Elsaspet: You look great! Now, where's that photo of Mr. Pet? 

Robbie: I love that first photo, looks very "dark" and not what I would picture with your sense of humor 

Mad_malteaser: Great to see what you look like. I love your expression, kind of dreamy and wistful  That's what friends are for


----------



## ferny

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> I hate pictures of me. I should make that clear now! The only way anyone gets a photo of me is if I'm not aware there's one being taken. That's how this one came to be - damn friends with their little point and shoots!


I thought you were a guy.  


And you have nothing to worry about. You're perdy.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Hey Alison, that's my usual expression. Always got my head in the clouds!  





			
				ferny said:
			
		

> I thought you were a guy.
> 
> 
> And you have nothing to worry about. You're perdy.


 
You thought I was a _guy_? What made you think that?! Heehee. Aww thanks. That's sweet, but I feel you need glasses.


----------



## ferny

Nope, had my eyes checked, oh four years ago now? They're fine. 



> You thought I was a guy? What made you think that?!


I said before that I just assume everyone is a man until I know otherwise. I'm odd.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Nothing wrong with odd. Makes life more interesting.


----------



## vonnagy

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> I hate pictures of me. I should make that clear now! The only way anyone gets a photo of me is if I'm not aware there's one being taken. That's how this one came to be - damn friends with their little point and shoots!



i agree with ferny, your real perdy


----------



## mad_malteaser

vonnagy said:
			
		

> i agree with ferny, your real perdy


 
:blushing: 

Two compliments in one day? How's a girl s'posed to cope?!


----------



## ferny

I have a suggestion.


----------



## mad_malteaser

:roll:

I might have guessed.


----------



## ferny

I thought sacrificing bluebells was pretty unusual. :scratch:

I'm getting predictable aren't I?


----------



## mad_malteaser

Hehehehe. Never. I swear!


----------



## ferny

You can be honest. It was the lard in my left hand that gave it away wasn't it? I bet the scythe peeking out of my rucksack didn't help either.


----------



## mad_malteaser

The lard _without_ the scythe would have worried me. The feather boa caught on your shoe, well that's a whole new ball of earwax...


----------



## ferny

That was from my earlier exploits. I must have forgotten to take it off.


----------



## mad_malteaser

If you say so!  

Can I borrow it wrap around my microphone stand?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Another one surfaces. Me a few years ago before the monkey got shaved....


----------



## Corry

That milkshake looks REALLY good.  :mrgreen:

That IS a milkshake, right?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Ice cream sundae if I remember right ;-)


----------



## Corry

Close enough...if Ice cream were a living being, it would be my God! Heheh


Oh yeah...and nice photo by the way...you remind me of someone famous there, I just can't for the life of me think of who it is!


----------



## mygrain

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Ice cream sundae if I remember right ;-)



hmmm...i pictured you with an Albert Einstien haircut,a clown nose, and a Motorhead t-shirt...hummmf...go figure...you look sane in that pic Hertz.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It was my day off


----------



## Alison

Great photo! I agree with Corry, you remind me of someone but I can't think of who :scratch:


----------



## Corry

I think it's Jimmy Smits....


----------



## Corry

Hertz....


			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> .


Jimmy Smits...


----------



## mygrain

:shock: that's pretty good Corry.


----------



## ferny

Richard O'brien?






:mrgreen:



http://www.deiesoul.com/clients/richo_box.gif


----------



## LittleMan

ferny said:
			
		

> Richard O'brien?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deiesoul.com/clients/richo_box.gif


That's more like it..... :mrgreen:


----------



## elsaspet

Mr Pet


----------



## elsaspet

Future photo-journalist Teen Pet


----------



## JonMikal

figured i'd get my mug out here.

i rub this statue every morning before work for good luck:







hiding from the boss - office in background


----------



## Corry

Haha!!!!  Love that first one!   Nice shots!  Good to see you!


----------



## ferny

Shouldn't the first image be called stalker? :scratch:


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal... I pictured you diferently.... maybe with a suit on..... a James Bondish figure..... Don't ask why.... I don't know... :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey

JonMikal said:
			
		

> figured i'd get my mug out here.
> 
> i rub this statue every morning before work for good luck:




dude, you are officially my hero.



md


----------



## danalec99

And who took these shots, Jon Mikal?


----------



## JonMikal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> JonMikal... I pictured you diferently.... maybe with a suit on..... a James Bondish figure..... Don't ask why.... I don't know... :lmao:


 
ha.  i typically do wear suits.  this was a Friday


----------



## ferny

Ahh Friday. That explains the relaxed attitude. No suit, fondle statues breast... I get you.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Alison

These are GREAT!


----------



## JonMikal

ferny said:
			
		

> Ahh Friday. That explains the relaxed attitude. No suit, fondle statues breast... I get you. :mrgreen:


 
the statue get a squeeze every day! :lmao:


----------



## Bafana

This is my better half, but I didnt post this, she will kill me if she found out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




None of me, im at work, i dont keep pictures of me at work, thats what i got the mirror for uke:


----------



## Luminosity

:lmao: JonMikal


----------



## Xmetal

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hiding from the boss - office in background




I like it!


----------



## Artemis

It looks like your angry!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Damn. I'm heading for the gold coast to visit Bafana.


----------



## vonnagy

hahaha, i hear ya duckie! hahaha, lets see if i can revive the qld meetup


----------



## AIRIC

You asked for it  

My 6 year old niece too this photo






At work doing some air-to-air photography


----------



## Corry

Wow...your six year old neice seems to be following in her uncle's footsteps.  That's a nice shot!


----------



## John E.

Airic the photo's make you look like two entirely different person's. Looks like your niece is following in your footsteps.


----------



## AIRIC

My wife and I don't have kids so I'm exposing as many of my nephews and nieces to photography and aviation as possible. Have to have someone to pass on my three generations of photography to 

BTW, On the news stands this week is the February issue of Aeroplane Monthly that features a 4 page article I wrote on my fmaily photographing aircraft, check it out. 

Eric


----------



## Lula

AIRIC said:
			
		

> You asked for it
> 
> My 6 year old niece too this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work doing some air-to-air photography




Cooooollll !!!!


----------



## PreludeX

ahh its me again (enjoy that 3 piece )


----------



## Kuristopha

Gotta post the one with the nice tan!


----------



## Artemis

Kuristopha said:
			
		

> Gotta post the one with the nice tan!



*Caption: Did she mean what she said when she said "You kill me" and when is she comming back


Sowwy


----------



## danalec99

Sorry 'bout the blur!


----------



## Nikon Fan

I guess it's about time for me to post up one of myself...Please excuse the terrible image quality.  I don't have a decent scanner...so I took a cheap digital camera and snapped a picture of a picture...and here's what I got:


----------



## ferny

Nice smile, nice to see you. :thumbup:


----------



## Artemis

Ferny you spammer!


----------



## ferny

Ooops. The forum went down earlier. It wasn't responding but it looks like the posts went through.


----------



## Artemis

You just did it for a higher post count!


----------



## Corry

I'm confused?


----------



## Nikon Fan

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm confused?



Me too...last time I ever post my mug up


----------



## Alison

You look great, and somehow a little familiar to me!


----------



## Aoide

I absolutely hate myself in pictures, but since this is the Mugshots thread (versus the really well done self portrait thread) here you go.  This smiley is appropriate for my feelings about this picture.  Meh.  :meh:


----------



## Nikon Fan

AlisonS said:
			
		

> You look great, and somehow a little familiar to me!



Thanks Alison...I'm Aubrey's stalked, so that's probably why I look familiar


----------



## ferny

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm confused?


I made a treble post. 
Got rid of it though. 

Hi, Aoide. Nice to meet you. You look fine.


----------



## Alison

I think you look great, Laurie! Is your hair naturally curly? Mine is and is just about the same length.I hated my curls growing up but have adjusted to them now


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout the blur!



I hope to god you are wearing pants 

Nice picture though


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

PreludeX said:
			
		

> ahh its me again (enjoy that 3 piece )



It's pimptacular


----------



## danalec99

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I hope to god you are wearing pants


That IS a thought provoking doubt!


----------



## Nikon Fan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Thanks Alison...I'm Aubrey's stalked, so that's probably why I look familiar



Whoops just noticed...correction stalker...and I guess if you recognized me then that would mean that I was sucky at it


----------



## Alison

:lmao: I knew we should have kept the curtains closed :mrgreen:


----------



## Aoide

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I think you look great, Laurie! Is your hair naturally curly? Mine is and is just about the same length.I hated my curls growing up but have adjusted to them now



Hi Alison.  Yes my hair is naturally curly.  I guess you recognized that from the unruliness!  Sometimes it looks really good and I love it.  Other days it is a curly frizzy mess.  I see those women with long silky straight hair and I wonder what that would be like.  

But one thing I'm proud to say.  I have never had anything done to my hair.  No perming, coloring, straightening, etc.  So at least it is healthy.


----------



## Artemis

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Whoops just noticed...correction stalker...and I guess if you recognized me then that would mean that I was sucky at it



I KNEW THERE WAS SOMEONE ELSE BESIDE ME STAL.....I mean...uh...Walking...


----------



## DarkEyes

Finally, me in color...


----------



## Nikon Fan

Artemis said:
			
		

> I KNEW THERE WAS SOMEONE ELSE BESIDE ME STAL.....I mean...uh...Walking...



Is that what you're doin in your avatar Arty...walking


----------



## ferny

I don't know and I don't think I want to. His face looks a bit flushed.


----------



## Artemis

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Is that what you're doin in your avatar Arty...walking



:hail::hail:

(Be carefull...Im crazy like!)


----------



## Nytmair

here's a pic that my friend took of me driving my new car on our way to snap some pics of it a week or so ago... fisheyes are fun 








i just realized i pretty much have no good pictures of me... or any pictures of me for that matter


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Just got back from Florida. Went flying in this aircraft. Chuck is a friend of mine from way back.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Nytmair said:
			
		

> here's a pic that my friend took of me driving my new car on our way to snap some pics of it a week or so ago... fisheyes are fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just realized i pretty much have no good pictures of me... or any pictures of me for that matter




Pretty cool lookin pic Dan!!!  I liked the pic of you with the poop shirt!!! I thought it was hilarious


----------



## Nytmair

gotta love the poop shirt


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

150mph hair dryer.....


----------



## Bimmie

What's a mugshot?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Bimmie said:
			
		

> What's a mugshot?



Technically it is a photograph taken by a law enforcement agency upon your arrest. For our purpose its pretty much just a picture of yourself.


----------



## Corry

I was extremely bored and playing around with different things in PS.  
Me and the boyfriend: 






I REALLY need to get a self portrait that is just me!!!


----------



## Allsmiles7282

I'm new around here so I'm sure no one recognizes my name, but in case you were wondering...

here's a simple picture because i'm a simple me


----------



## ferny

Great eyes, beautiful smile. I hope you've braced yourself for the type of reply you're going to get! :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> Great eyes, beautiful smile. I hope you've braced yourself for the type of reply you're going to get! :shock:


Like that one


----------



## Artemis

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> 150mph hair dryer.....



Dude you rock!


----------



## anua

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> 150mph hair dryer.....




yep, i really like that one too-)))


----------



## Allsmiles7282

ferny said:
			
		

> Great eyes, beautiful smile. I hope you've braced yourself for the type of reply you're going to get! :shock:



thank you so much, you are too kind. =)


----------



## ferny

> thank you so much, you are too kind. =)


No I'm not. A sparkling pair of blue eyes sets my heart a-flutter. 
God knows what your first impression of my is now! :mrgreen:



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> I was extremely bored and playing around with different things in PS.
> Me and the boyfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY need to get a self portrait that is just me!!!


Well, you do have a digital so you've got no excuses! 
I'd shave the ebard first if I were you though. :shock:

I think though, if you're talking from a photographic point of view, it'd look better if you weren't infront of him. If you were hugging each other rather than standing infront of his shoulder. Go on, give him a cuddle! :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

I actually have some that are like that, but I don't like the way I look in any of them!!!  I plan to actually set up the whole studio (rather than just pull the backdrop down over the couch) soon and get a GOOD studio picture of the two of us...somethign I can give to gramma to hang on the fridge.


----------



## Tatiana

Moi kissing a dragon...


----------



## walter23




----------



## photo gal

I'm pretty shy, but here goes anyway!!!  : )


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Just for those who complained that I only posted old pics of myself this was taken about 10 minutes ago. Happy now?






It was very difficult to be in front of the camera and behind it at the same time - but with the help of 30 cups of strong cofee....


----------



## Corry

Awesome pictures! Hertz, it's kinda freaky how your head is kinda see through, but your body isn't..how'd you do that?


----------



## ferny

He danced into the light, Corry.

*waves to the new faces in the thread*


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awesome pictures! Hertz, it's kinda freaky how your head is kinda see through, but your body isn't..how'd you do that?



Trade secret.



Oh all right. Flash with slow shutter speed. Just remember to keep moving.
I moved only my head... well I had to do something a bit unusual, didn't I?



PS The awesome painting behind me is just part of a 3'x6' painting done by the wonderful artist and illustrator, Debbie Boon.


----------



## Alison

The required "look at us we're on vacation shots" from Joshua Tree.

On a rock....somewhere in JT, taken by the dodgy admin himself





In the streets of Santa Monica, that's us on the right, the ones standing still looking dorky


----------



## MDowdey

ok ill play along as well....

ITS CRAZY MONKEY FACE TIME!!!!

















YAY!!!!!!

MD


----------



## Corry

Awesome shot, you guys!!!  Matt...you make me laugh.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh well...

LaFoto and LaFoto'sSister (pissed off with something??????????)






Noooo. Never!


----------



## Alison

:lmao: :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  

Oh my goodness LaFoto & Lafoto's Sister, this is a GREAT photos. 

Matt, your photo is funny also but I got to see it first hand


----------



## Xmetal

MDowdey said:
			
		

>



Something just bit me on the arse!! 



			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

>



ohhhhh gooood it hurts!!


----------



## Digital Matt




----------



## Corry

Digital Matt said:
			
		

>




  KEEP POSTING THOSE MATT!!!


----------



## ferny

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Something just bit me on the arse!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh gooood it hurts!!







Oooo, it'll take him a while to get it out of there! Kids these days. Tsk, Tsk.


----------



## Artemis

Digital Matt said:
			
		

>



Awesome pic mate...im kinda scared of you now


----------



## Digital Matt

Artemis said:
			
		

> Awesome pic mate...im kinda scared of you now



Why are you scared of me? hehe I'm harmless.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Digital Matt said:
			
		

>



Dang man, you seriously have that Russell Crowe vibe going.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Dang Matt! This has to be one of my favorites of you! This one REALLY looks like Russel Crowe!!!  Like the outfit with the background as well!  I'm still convinced I've seen you somewhere before...maybe in the film Gladiator from lookin at this


----------



## Corry

Time for a side by side: 



			
				Digital Matt said:
			
		

>


Russell Crowe





Ok...after comparing the two, I've decided they don't look that much alike....





































Matt's way cuter!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

We all heard that! I was right - you are a saucey baggage ;-)


----------



## Digital Matt

Corry, are you sure I don't look like Russel?  I mean, look again.










muahahahah


----------



## Corry

HOLY CRAP!  It took me a minute or two to figure out what you did, but MAN THAT LOOKS NATURAL!  If I didn't know better, I wouldn't think that was photoshopped!


----------



## Digital Matt

Hehehe


----------



## Nikon Fan

:hail:  :hail:  :hail:  That's freaking awesome Matt! I thought that it just looked different at first b/c the pics were side by side, but then after the second glance I figured you had done something  :er: You are a sly one   Thanks for a good laugh, you are truly the master of Photoshop  :hail:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal

are you sure you aren't the creator of PS or work on the developing team?










muahahahah[/QUOTE]


----------



## Digital Matt

Hahah, no I'm not the creator, nor on the dev team, but I do use it everday.

I could have done a much better job with that.  I just did it real quick.  The blending on the forehead is bad.


----------



## Allsmiles7282

who cares if you look like him or not...he's hot, your hot and you're both fun to look at.  end of story.    great picture!


----------



## JonMikal

Allsmiles7282 said:
			
		

> who cares if you look like him or not...he's hot, your hot and you're both fun to look at. end of story.  great picture!


 
whatever! :roll: i'm gonna start an old man's mugshot thread......we can be rated on whether we're still able to stand, have our original teeth, not pee in the bed, and that sort of thing.


----------



## MDowdey

JonMikal said:
			
		

> whatever! :roll: i'm gonna start an old man's mugshot thread......we can be rated on whether we're still able to stand, have our original teeth, not pee in the bed, and that sort of thing.




im there with ya jonmikal. i might be  a tad younger, but today i feel 80.    :er:  :er:


----------



## Corry

I don't think EITHER of you have anything to worry about!!!!  You don't have to look like a celebrity to be good lookin and sexy!


----------



## MDowdey

haha..but can ya really top the master AND commander??????


hahaha..jk


md


----------



## Hertz van Rental

JonMikal said:
			
		

> whatever! :roll: i'm gonna start an old man's mugshot thread......we can be rated on whether we're still able to stand, have our original teeth, not pee in the bed, and that sort of thing.


Well that's me scoring a big, fat zero...

(Do I feel a resurrection of the ear and nose hair thread coming on?)


----------



## JonMikal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> haha..but can ya really top the master AND commander??????
> 
> 
> hahaha..jk
> 
> 
> md


 
 hehe good one!



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well that's me scoring a big, fat zero...
> 
> (Do I feel a resurrection of the ear and nose hair thread coming on?)


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## Alison

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

>



You sneaky fox!!! I've got a few of you I can post.....

*Alison runs and opens up photoshop*

EDIT

And I present to you: JEFF CANES!


----------



## Digital Matt

Allsmiles7282 said:
			
		

> who cares if you look like him or not...he's hot, your hot and you're both fun to look at.  end of story.    great picture!



:blushing:



> whatever! i'm gonna start an old man's mugshot thread......we can be rated on whether we're still able to stand, have our original teeth, not pee in the bed, and that sort of thing.



hahahaha



> im there with ya jonmikal. i might be a tad younger, but today i feel 80.



Bah, you are younger than I am!


----------



## Corry

Love the shirt Jeff!!!!


----------



## Artemis

core_17 said:
			
		

> I was extremely bored and playing around with different things in PS.
> Me and the boyfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY need to get a self portrait that is just me!!!



Didnt really notice this one...but lemme just say...


   

Just to clarify, drool is over Corey, not her bf....although he is a cutie!


----------



## ferny

And don't even think about making Little Britain comments. layball:


----------



## Xmetal

Did you audition for the Full Monty?


----------



## Artemis

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Did you audition for the Full Monty?



At that age I certainly hope not...unless he is actually 25 in that picture...if..so...uh...oh?


----------



## ferny

The sleeve said 1987 which would make be four in that photograph. I'm not sure if that's correct or now.


----------



## Corry

Aw! How cuuuuute!


----------



## Niki

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aw! How cuuuuute!



I agree.  :sillysmi:


----------



## Alison

ferny said:
			
		

> And don't even think about making Little Britain comments. layball:




Awwwwww :love: I especially like the matching shoes there :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Just for those who complained that I only posted old pics of myself this was taken about 10 minutes ago. Happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very difficult to be in front of the camera and behind it at the same time - but with the help of 30 cups of strong cofee....




Hubba Hubba    And who ever said that older men weren't couldn't give these young guys a run for their money.


----------



## ferny

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Awwwwww :love: I especially like the matching shoes there :mrgreen:


Maybe if enough was donated to the forum I'd try and find them and redo the photo. :mrgreen:


*thinks back to the skirt post, wonders if this was a bad idea*


----------



## Lula

ferny said:
			
		

> And don't even think about making Little Britain comments. layball:



Awwww!!!
so sweet  :blushing:


----------



## photogoddess

Taken of me this Easter in Arizona by Malachite.


----------



## ferny

*bites the bullet*

Taken five minutes ago because I was bored.





As you can see, I have about as much sex appeal as a decomposing tramp.
And I need a haircut as well. I should have done something to it before I took the photo...


----------



## Artemis

ferny said:
			
		

> *bites the bullet*
> 
> Taken five minutes ago because I was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have about as much sex appeal as a decomposing tramp.
> And I need a haircut as well. I should have done something to it before I took the photo...





Wait....this isnt P.G's post....whoops!

Nice pic Ferny matey!


----------



## Xmetal

ferny said:
			
		

> *bites the bullet*
> 
> Taken five minutes ago because I was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have about as much sex appeal as a decomposing tramp.
> And I need a haircut as well. I should have done something to it before I took the photo...



Gaww Blimey!! What a handsome young lad!


----------



## LaFoto

What a handsome *YOUNG* lad!


----------



## Corry

Glad to finally see a better shot of ya, Ferny!!!  And you are much MUCH to hard on yourself!!!!


----------



## Ihaveaquestion

Hard Core Pose..


----------



## Allsmiles7282

ferny said:
			
		

> *bites the bullet*
> 
> Taken five minutes ago because I was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have about as much sex appeal as a decomposing tramp.
> And I need a haircut as well. I should have done something to it before I took the photo...



I love it!  I just wish you were smiling!!  Guys never ever smile in pictures, what's up with that? ;-)


----------



## Alison

Great picture, Ferny. I don't mind the lack of smile, just the averted eyes. I agree with everyone else that you are way to hard on yourself, but I'm sure you knew I would say that. Thanks for posting this, I know it wasn't easy.


----------



## LittleMan

Allsmiles7282 said:
			
		

> I love it!  I just wish you were smiling!!  Guys never ever smile in pictures, what's up with that? ;-)


Well, If you were there taking his picture I'm sure he would be smiling a lot more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(That is the only way you can get guys to smile in pictures  )


----------



## Artemis

Yup I agree with Littleman.

Also gotto say, know this is a big thing for you to do Ferny, so its a real complinent you did it, really shows how close everyone is, and im sorta saying thanks and well done in one


----------



## errant_star

I'm with Alison ... the lack of a smile is ok by me but you are shying away from the camera and I'd prefer to see you looking at us straight on! This was bold of you and hopefully next time you'll go bolder :hug::


----------



## Chase

Yikes! Careful what you wish for, this is a family forum!


----------



## ferny

> Gaww Blimey!! What a handsome young lad!


So not, but thanks anyway.



> What a handsome YOUNG lad!


Do I really look that young then?



> I love it! I just wish you were smiling!! Guys never ever smile in pictures, what's up with that?


I can only smile when I'm happy. When I'm in a room on my own infront of the camera with one finger on the shutter button I'm not happy. Looks like a couple of users know that.



> This was bold of you and hopefully next time you'll go bolder


Hmm... you DID see that towel shot, didn't you? That's as bold as I'm getting!


----------



## Ihaveaquestion

Soul Sypher 2005 - Gainesville Florida...

My first Bboy battle (breakdance)..

We lost but it was a blast anyways..


----------



## JonMikal

we took a walk tonight...sooooo....hello all from Joseph and JonMikal.


----------



## Corry

Awww!!! Nice one Jon!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

That has just got to be the coolest mugshot, Jon!


----------



## Nytmair

random one i found from this past August at a huge car weekend on Ohio:


----------



## Xmetal

Nice Powershot Dan 






Taken last weekend at a mates 20th.


----------



## Nytmair

thanks man... i know you're a car guy, so you'll probably like this... I took that at the DSM Shootout in 2004...
http://www2.wnydsm.com/members/nytmair/shootout/02/images/069_jpg.jpg
http://www2.wnydsm.com/members/nytmair/shootout/02/images/068_jpg.jpg

4g63 power baby


----------



## Xmetal

Now that is TIGHT!!


----------



## Alison

JonMikal! Great shot, so, you've got to tell us, did you use a tripod or balance on a  bench somewhere??


----------



## JonMikal

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> JonMikal! Great shot, so, you've got to tell us, did you use a tripod or balance on a bench somewhere??


 
i kicked myself in the butt all night for taking the tripod; what a beautiful sunset.  i set it on a diaper bag we had - still gotta be prepared for those kiddie mishaps, plus it comes in handy for snapshots like this one.  thanks!


----------



## Nikon Fan

Awesome pic JonMikal!  Joseph is a cutie  

Dan, that portrait fits you well   I like it a lot, maybe even better than the poop shirt   Go take one with a mini cooper and I'll be seriously impressed


----------



## JonMikal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> That has just got to be the coolest mugshot, Jon!


 
thanks Hertz!


----------



## Nytmair

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Awesome pic JonMikal!  Joseph is a cutie
> 
> Dan, that portrait fits you well   I like it a lot, maybe even better than the poop shirt   Go take one with a mini cooper and I'll be seriously impressed



if i find one parked somewhere i'll see what i can do


----------



## JonMikal

yes Dan, that suits you very well!  i like it.


----------



## meotter

most of you probably don't recognize my name since i almost only post in critique, however since i was looking at all your pics, i felt it only fair to post one of mine... 

it's a pic from a few years ago when I met Lea Salonga in NYC.  I've changed the hair style & the glasses, but it's mostly still me 

I'll see if I can't dig up a better picture though...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

meotter said:
			
		

> most of you probably don't recognize my name since i almost only post in critique, however since i was looking at all your pics, i felt it only fair to post one of mine...
> 
> it's a pic from a few years ago when I met Lea Salonga in NYC.  I've changed the hair style & the glasses, but it's mostly still me
> 
> I'll see if I can't dig up a better picture though...


Nice to meet another one of our many members. And glad to see you are keeping up the tradition of this being the best looking Forum in the world*.
Come and join us in some of the other nooks and crannies of this place.


*Do you think there is an Internet Championship or competition? I think TPF would romp it.


----------



## anua

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Just for those who complained that I only posted old pics of myself this was taken about 10 minutes ago. Happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very difficult to be in front of the camera and behind it at the same time - but with the help of 30 cups of strong cofee....





just a few days out and what we have here....Hertz finnaly! its a great one - and i love this little blue thing in your hands - he he-


----------



## anua

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ok ill play along as well....
> 
> ITS CRAZY MONKEY FACE TIME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!!
> 
> MD



oooh! and matt is here!


----------



## anua

Digital Matt said:
			
		

>




oooo - and digital matt!  - russel crowe is nothing special comparing to you- - great pic, matt!~- im glad that im back!he he


----------



## anua

ferny said:
			
		

> And don't even think about making Little Britain comments. layball:




hey, ferny - what is the empty space about? wheres the pic?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

anua said:
			
		

> just a few days out and what we have here....Hertz finnaly! its a great one - and i love this little blue thing in your hands - he he-


It's a mouse ball. Thought the picture needed a colour contrast - you win the prize for observation. It's a 'blue ball'.  Things are rarely in my pictures by accident  ;-)


----------



## ferny

anua said:
			
		

> hey, ferny - what is the empty space about? wheres the pic?  :mrgreen:


I reacted badly and like a big baby to something and got rid of it.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I could live with pants, but the shirt has to go!


----------



## meotter

here's a slightly more up to date photo of me (taken last summer):






maybe sometime soon, i'll actually get a photo of me from this year


----------



## anua

ferny said:
			
		

> I reacted badly and like a big baby to something and got rid of it.



-
...so the only self portrait that left is your av?    - i really like the idea, ferny!-


----------



## anua

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It's a mouse ball. Thought the picture needed a colour contrast - you win the prize for observation. It's a 'blue ball'.  Things are rarely in my pictures by accident  ;-)



ha ha, in fact that was the first thing i have noticed....then were you


----------



## ferny

anua said:
			
		

> -
> ...so the only self portrait that left is your av?    - i really like the idea, ferny!-


Ahh, so someone else can see it? 

*looks at a certain user* see, it's not just a black square.  :mrgreen:

There are a couple of other self portraits of my floating around.


----------



## Artemis

I can see it too Ferny, but it seems to me to slowley go darker and lighter....its also got a green tint so Id say maybe infrared film? it seems your looking slightly to the side...eyes open...mouth closed....looking serious and not smiling


----------



## Allsmiles7282

last night my nephew was taking a bath and whille I was waiting on him while he played, I got bored....You have to love the fish and buzz light year towel as my backdrop.


----------



## Corry

ferny said:
			
		

> Ahh, so someone else can see it?
> 
> *looks at a certain user* see, it's not just a black square.  :mrgreen:
> 
> There are a couple of other self portraits of my floating around.



I thought it was just a black square, too, but after people saying this, I opened it up in PS and put the levels way up, then I could barely see you.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> I thought it was just a black square, too, but after people saying this, I opened it up in PS and put the levels way up, then I could barely see you.


I can see him quite clearly on my monitor - but then, I use a Mac and calibrate regularly  :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Yeah...it's been a month or two since I calibrated.


----------



## Alison

Ferny said:
			
		

> *looks at a certain user* see, it's not just a black square.



Okay Ferny, I could see it on the school monitor, not on my monitor at home or at work. 
Now, stop staring at me


----------



## JonMikal

Allsmiles7282 said:
			
		

> last night my nephew was taking a bath and whille I was waiting on him while he played, I got bored....You have to love the fish and buzz light year towel as my backdrop.


 
you should get bored more often and post!!! nice shot!


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah...it's been a month or two since I calibrated.




geek.


----------



## ferny

If I was naughty I'd reply to each of these as a new post. But I'm a good boy...




> I can see it too Ferny, but it seems to me to slowley go darker and lighter....its also got a green tint so Id say maybe infrared film? it seems your looking slightly to the side...eyes open...mouth closed....looking serious and not smiling


I can think of two photos of me smilling. One wa taken by my mum a few years ago. The other by my sister the other week when I was trying on my sunglasses. Soon got rid of those shots. :mrgreen:

UV was the only light, oh, and that from a black TV. I was using that as my viewfinder and when it takes the shot the screen goes black. It's still putting out light, but a tiny tiny amount. I bumped up the exposure in photoshop. It's low so that during the day it's a black square but at night it comes alive. :twisted: Which is fine with me. I *hated* seeing myself everytime I posted. Now I only just see it. It only just notices. It sorta looks 3D to me.



> last night my nephew was taking a bath and whille I was waiting on him while he played, I got bored....You have to love the fish and buzz light year towel as my backdrop.


I was wondering where you were.



> I thought it was just a black square, too, but after people saying this, I opened it up in PS and put the levels way up, then I could barely see you.


Run the the auto thingies and it shows up really well. I go all green, purple and funky. :crazy:



> Now, stop staring at me


Well, if that's what you want.

*looks at the wall*


----------



## Allsmiles7282

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you should get bored more often and post!!! nice shot!



Thanks so much JoooooooooooooonMikal!


----------



## David A Sercel

Here's one of me taken earlier this year.


----------



## Digital Matt

anua said:
			
		

> oooo - and digital matt!  - russel crowe is nothing special comparing to you- - great pic, matt!~- im glad that im back!he he



Thank you Anua!  I'm glad your back too


----------



## Xmetal

Doing what I love best.


----------



## JonMikal

hope you dont mind 49 year old mugshots . i like looking back on these often cause it wasn't long after these were taken my hair started to fall out 
 . and i'll throw in a few of my family since u guys share yours often. 

















with my two youngest; John & Joseph. no he doesnt were glasses, just likes playing with mine:






and my other four; whew! after looking at all this now i know why i have no money:






and another and i wont bore you any further:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Awww, Jon the baby pics are adorable!!!  I love the family pics you posted as well, I swear I don't know you except from here, but you've got to be an all around good guy   Oh and your sons are not bad to look at either...and no I'm not talking about the youngest too...although they're gonna be heartbreakers  Thanks for sharing your personal pics


----------



## Corry

Wow!  5 boys and 1 girl!!!  I bet NO ONE picked on her when she was younger!  Course...I guess the two in the first pic are too young, huh...but still, you get the point!

Very nice looking family you have there...thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal, you seem to have singlehandedly debunked the myth about using laptops while holding them on your lap.......

LOL!!!


----------



## Allsmiles7282

Aww JonMikal, I love the baby pics, those are awesome!  And excuse me for saying so but you're oldest sons are HOT!  JonMikal needs to hook a girl up!!  Just Kidding....Sort Of


----------



## hobbes28

Great family you got there Jon.  And if they're your's, I bet they're talented too.


----------



## Alison

What adorable baby pictures, Jon! It's wonderful to see your family. If I can ask, what is the age range between your children (the older 4?). I've always wanted a larger family


----------



## anua

Great pictures, JonMikal!!!-))


----------



## JonMikal

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> What adorable baby pictures, Jon! It's wonderful to see your family. If I can ask, what is the age range between your children (the older 4?). I've always wanted a larger family


 
24 - 22 - 19 - 15 - 2 - 1 

maybe i should play these numbers in a lottery :lmao:

thanks guys


----------



## Allsmiles7282

Since JonMikal put his family on here, I have to put mine!  This is my best friend and college roommate of 5 years.  It's a spur of the moment picture from today. (it was really windy, hence my hair flying all crazy!)







I'm in the tye-dye... I swear I usually dress better! :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal

Allsmiles7282 said:
			
		

> Since JonMikal put his family on here, I have to put mine! This is my best friend and college roommate of 5 years. It's a spur of the moment picture from today. (it was really windy, hence my hair flying all crazy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the tye-dye... I swear I usually dress better! :lmao:


 
i passed this along ..........  nice shot btw!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

Thought I'd finally jump on the bandwagon....the girl is a very amazing chica that I've been seeing for a bit, she left for Boston (for good) this morning....it was taken at her going away party last week.  Kind of a drag.... :no smile:


----------



## AudioInjectedSoul

Alright then..  Got no real good ones of me, because I've had to take them myself. Cover your eyes 











-Steve-


----------



## KevinR

Thought I would finnally post a pic. Me and my daughter Megan.


----------



## DIRT

OKAY.  this is a funny pic of me with tha Fifty cal.  *very fun*


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Heh, fun with Ma Duece, I'm hoping to fire one of those in Maine this summer.


----------



## Xmetal

They mount those on Humvee's don't they?


----------



## DIRT

Yeah!!!  the ma duece is awesome.  Yes they mount to almost any NATO military vehicle.  Ive fire it on a tripod as well (kinda sketchy though)  awesome experience.  No kick at all...just like a 22.  hehehe Right.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Here's the closest I've been to a .50 so far


----------



## meotter

from a club the other night:





hope it allows hot linking 

somebody tell me if it doesn't


----------



## DIRT

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Here's the closest I've been to a .50 so far



Yeah Scott! I like that shot.  I have flown in blackhawks with the 50 cal sitting gunner and man....you feel very powerful.


----------



## JonMikal

moved


----------



## Corry

I'm amused too!    The last one rocks!


----------



## DIRT

Hysterical Jon,   I get stupid like that all the time.  Glad im not alone.


----------



## Nikon Fan




----------



## JonMikal

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

>


 
i like this buuuuuut, dont you have something a tad more revealing?? jeeze


----------



## Chase

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i like this buuuuuut, dont you have something a tad more revealing?? jeeze



But look at those leeeeeeeeeegs!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Chase said:
			
		

> But look at those leeeeeeeeeegs!


You should have seen them before! These days she's just a shadow of her former self.


----------



## doenoe

Have been here for a while now, but never put my pic in here. So here goes






Greetz Daan


----------



## Nikon Fan

Jon-I had a full pic of myself up here before, but it only lasted a week or so and then I removed it.  Maybe it will find it's way on here again...I'll think about it  

Chase-You just wish you had legs like that  

Thanks Hertz


----------



## Chase

Hey, I'm tall, so long legs come with the territory! 

Maybe not THAT long...but...


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:
			
		

> Have been here for a while now, but never put my pic in here. So here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetz Daan




Awesome!!!  Thanks for sharin!


----------



## Digital Matt

It's me again!


----------



## Corry

Dear God Matt!!!!      You need to supply us with these pics more often!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> It's me again!



Dude, I think you just killed half the TPF women and spontaneously impregnated the other half.

Good picture though.


----------



## Digital Matt

Eek, I don't want to kill anyone, OR impregnate anyone either!


----------



## LaFoto

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> (...) and spontaneously impregnated the other half(...)


 
My God. I'm still alive - so *don't tell me* the other of your two possibilities applies, Scott! *Say you were kidding!*

Though this is a killer of a photo, Matt!!!! Wow. Who taught you to look like that?


----------



## Corry

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Dude, I think you just killed half the TPF women and spontaneously impregnated the other half.
> 
> Good picture though.



See? Now why couldn't I come up with anything funny and witty like that?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

LaFoto said:
			
		

> My God. I'm still alive - so *don't tell me* the other of your two possibilities applies, Scott! *Say you were kidding!*
> 
> Though this is a killer of a photo, Matt!!!! Wow. Who taught you to look like that?



Heh, then you should be expecting a miniature Russell Crowe in about 9 months


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'm movin to Ohio


----------



## JonMikal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Dear God Matt!!!!    You need to supply us with these pics more often!


 
:roll: here we go again!  just when Hertz and and I have all the girls attention, Matt posts. :evil:


----------



## MDowdey

i hear "ohio is for lovers"

matt and his harem


----------



## Hertz van Rental

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :roll: here we go again!  just when Hertz and and I have all the girls attention, Matt posts. :evil:


They'll be back. All we have to do is wait for him to get old and wrinkly and then they'll be back to dig us up....


----------



## Digital Matt

I'll be old and wrinkly soon.  Celebrating 29 in 8 days.  Eeek!


----------



## Traci

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i hear "ohio is for lovers"
> 
> matt and his harem



Why MD...do I sense a bit of envy?   

You and Digital Matt are both HOTTIES!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I'll be old and wrinkly soon.  Celebrating 29 in 8 days.  Eeek!



Wow! Thats old eh!!? :lmao: 

Not got a photo so you'll have to make do with a description for now!..........





I'm short, fat and bald! :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I'm short, fat and bald! :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


So's Digital Matt. That picture was constructed entirely in Photoshop


----------



## PlasticSpanner

At Hospital last year after the birth of my son feeling pretty high!    












This was one of my "bristle free" periods!  I usually have a beard!  (distracts peoples eyes from the rest of me!)


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Just thought! Funny how different you look after 48 hours awake!


----------



## Alison

Great pics, you look like a very happy Daddy!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Great pics, you look like a very happy Daddy!



Thank you! I was ecstatic!  Some of the very few photos where I don't look grumpy & nasty! :heart:


----------



## Nagala

Me from camping this weekend. One word: wild. (I'll spare you the crazy photos.)


----------



## Corry

Very cool Nagala!

Here's Erik and me at Starved Rock last week...please pay no attention to the placement of the camera straps!   This was actually taken on self timer with Erik's camera.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Well positioned straps there to get some attention! :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Um...yeah...almost didn't post this cuz of that, but I like other aspects of the pic, so I posted in spite of the um...yeah....


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Sorry!

I only really paid it any attention because you brought it to my attention by saying not to pay any attention to it!  

I'll stop digging now eh!?


----------



## Corry

Heheh..s'all good.  I can laugh at myself!


----------



## JonMikal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Heheh..s'all good. I can laugh at myself!


 
good.....takes ur mind off of recent photographic attempts to make me look goofey for a while :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Nope, minds not off that.  Love that pic!  Your wife needs to post more!!! 

By the way everyone, don't forget to check out the PhotoShop Challenge subforum in the themes section!!!!  

Thank you,
Your Friendly Themes Moderator,
Princess Corry


----------



## JonMikal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Nope, minds not off that. Love that pic! Your wife needs to post more!!!
> 
> By the way everyone, don't forget to check out the PhotoShop Challenge subforum in the themes section!!!!
> 
> Thank you,
> Your Friendly Themes Moderator,
> Princess Corry


 
i now have the "camera strap support" image in hand and will be posting modified versions soon.

stay tuned! :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry

Oooh...can ya make me look like MaDonna????  :razz:


----------



## Corry

Hahaha...ever since I made that post, I keep thinking about that guy on American Idol...during the beggining of one of the seasons, when all the bad people are singing...


"...like a virgin! Oh!  Touched for the very first time!..."


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

core_17 said:
			
		

> Very cool Nagala!
> 
> Here's Erik and me at Starved Rock last week...please pay no attention to the placement of the camera straps!   This was actually taken on self timer with Erik's camera.



I never wanted to be reincarnated as a camera strap before now.... Great picture.


----------



## Nagala

Here's another one from later that night after one or two beers. Sorry about the quality, but a drunk friend shot it through the heat from flames and smoke. I don't normally go around flexing, but I've been working pretty hard for that little goosebump. haha


----------



## MDowdey

nagala, you look kinda like the "new" vanilla ice there...

nice bump though


----------



## Nagala

Alright stop. Collaborate and listen. 
Noooooooooooooooo.
I do look like a thug with my hat sideways, but it was kind of a spur of the moment thing.


----------



## MDowdey

still pretty awesome, looks like a pretty good time


----------



## Nikon Fan

Here's me:


----------



## Corry

Didn't you post that pic once before Amanda????

Very nice...you remind me of someone...just can't think of who...Hmmmm....


----------



## Corry

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I never wanted to be reincarnated as a camera strap before now.... Great picture.



Aw...Suzie and Sally thank you for the compliment!  :blushing:


----------



## Nikon Fan

nope haven't posted this one before...I posted one of my shadow...the stick figure does kind of look like me though   (I had a real pic up for about a week, but it's long gone now)


----------



## Nikon Fan




----------



## JonMikal

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

>


 
stop teasing!!!!!!! do i need to beg to see you?

nice shot btw


----------



## Nikon Fan

That's me!!! It's a real pic   What more do you want


----------



## JonMikal

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> That's me!!! It's a real pic  What more do you want


 
a happy shot!


----------



## Nikon Fan

I can PS in a smile


----------



## Nikon Fan

Here you go Jon! Just for you....it's crap but it will have to do.  I took a picture of a picture, my HS senior pic to be exact...sorry for the sucky quality


----------



## JonMikal

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Here you go Jon! Just for you....it's crap but it will have to do. I took a picture of a picture, my HS senior pic to be exact...sorry for the sucky quality


 
very nice and thanks for FINALLY sharing!  this will do until later this evening when you post an updated one


----------



## lizheaemma

What the heck I'll do this again or atleast untill I get self consious and take it down again, which only took about two day's last time!:er:


----------



## JonMikal

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> What the heck I'll do this again or atleast untill I get self consious and take it down again, which only took about two day's last time!:er:


 
no reason at all to take this down!


----------



## JonMikal

oh wth, since everyone else is posting, here's a recent attempt to copy the beatles "with the beatles" album cover" :mrgreen:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Don't Laugh!!  but please feel sorry for Daisy!!!  This is what she see's first thing in the am!  Scary!


----------



## ferny

*waves to new faces lizheaemma (you look fine) and Raymond (you look scary)*

I've not seen you two before.


----------



## LaFoto

core_17 said:
			
		

> Suzie and Sally thank you for the compliment!


 
*Suzie and Sally!?!?!?!?!?!? *


----------



## LaFoto

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> ... feel sorry for Daisy!!! This is what she see's first thing in the am!


 

*Aaaargh! Run Daisy, run! *


----------



## LaFoto

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Here you go Jon! Just for you....


 
:cry: Just for Jon, sniff :cry:

And I was so happy to finally see the curls.
And now I must not look
For this is just for Jon,


----------



## Nikon Fan

Okay not just for Jon   Glad you like the curls  

Jon, that's an awesome self portrait! The lighting is really great!!!


----------



## terri

Jon, I think I would have picked that off (the Beatles album shots) even if you hadn't offered the explanation.      But then my brain is geared to think that way, too.   

Anyway, it's great.   :thumbup:  You look handsome, yet dignified.  

LaFoto, you crack me UP!   :lmao:  But I agree Amanda's curls are very cute.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

ferny said:
			
		

> *waves to new faces lizheaemma (you look fine) and Raymond (you look scary)*
> 
> I've not seen you two before.



Ya I am scary, inside and out.. but of all the pics i have seen of me, this one is best.. coz i look like a Mad photographer.. as oposed to a beatle!! lmao!.. You do look a bit like the 5th Beatle Jon!  Great shot!


----------



## Nikon Fan

Thanks Terri


----------



## errant_star

Playing around with the self-timer on the 20d for the first time today and this is what I came up with so I figured I'd post it ... haven't done a self-portrait in a long-time






oh and btw Jon great self-portrait


----------



## MDowdey

very nice errant!!!!! hubba hubba!


----------



## terri

Love all that long dark hair, Jen....you're a beautiful girl!   :thumbup:


----------



## ferny

You, Jen, are beautiful. You look so different from each shot I've seen you in. Thanks for sharing and it's a really good photo. I've told you not to be so shy before.


----------



## Lensmeister

THis is me ... in red ..... 






Go on LAFF A LOT ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## ferny

I'm not laughing, I'm worried. IT looks liek you've waited for them to turn their backs and now you're going to do some sort og James Bond move and take them all out.


----------



## Meysha

Ha ha ha! I'm laughing... but not at you. I'm laughing at the cop guy on the left who looks like he's posing! He's really got that pensive look down pat. You on the otherhand look like you're up to mischeif.

Wow jen, you are really pretty and I love your skirt in that photo!


----------



## Lensmeister

this was in Vienna at Rapid Vienna's ground ... them coppers all had guns ... and behind my mate was riot polise with battions and shields ... we were VERY good lads ... honest !


----------



## errant_star

Thanks for the kind words guys



			
				Meysha said:
			
		

> Wow jen, you are really pretty and I love your skirt in that photo!


 
I just bought it actually ... it's my flirty summer skirt :mrgreen:  It's weird but just wearing the skirt makes me feel incredibly feminine ... tattoos and all ... Ian thinks I'm nuts because afterall it IS JUST A SKIRT  

And Lensmeister ... I think I'd definately be behaving as well :meh:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

The posing cop looks like he's just had an accident! He's even still got his legs crossed! :lmao:


----------



## Nagala

Tattoo(s)? I see the bicep wrap. What else you got? (Feel free to exclude or make up. I'll never know the difference.)


----------



## JonMikal

errant_star said:
			
		

> Playing around with the self-timer on the 20d for the first time today and this is what I came up with so I figured I'd post it ... haven't done a self-portrait in a long-time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and btw Jon great self-portrait


 
ditto!!!


----------



## Meysha

Welll I think my photo was in here at some stage right when I joined - but I accidentally deleted it from photobucket and haven't been bothered to re-upload it. But here we go.
This is me and my boyfriend in both of these shots (although we swap positions in the second one if you didn't notice ;-) ). And sadly these are the only photos of him I've had while i've been away. And it's the only semi-decent photo with me in it. In all my other pics I'm pulling silly faces like JonMikal.










This one was for his brother's wedding. It was sooo much fun!


----------



## danalec99

Was burning/clearing out some of the old files from the computer. Thats when I came accross this photograph that my wife took last winter. It was in colour. Rinsed it thru the PS machine and here we are!


----------



## danalec99

Jen... cool attitude! Love that pose! :thumbup:


----------



## Artemis

Meysha said:
			
		

> Welll I think my photo was in here at some stage right when I joined - but I accidentally deleted it from photobucket and haven't been bothered to re-upload it. But here we go.
> This is me and my boyfriend in both of these shots (although we swap positions in the second one if you didn't notice ;-) ). And sadly these are the only photos of him I've had while i've been away. And it's the only semi-decent photo with me in it. In all my other pics I'm pulling silly faces like JonMikal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was for his brother's wedding. It was sooo much fun!




ARROOOOOGAH! Back off...shes mine!

Damn...I bet the guy in the pics wouldnt be so happy...lucky guy...


----------



## ferny

Blue eyes, nice legs, great girl.

I'm missing you already. :meh:


----------



## Artemis

Ive missed her all my life....


----------



## JonMikal

i'll post this here too. My wife and I:


----------



## Corry

Aw!!! What a great picture!!!


----------



## MDowdey

ok, its been awhile since ive shown my face around here...this is for all the new folks, and for the people that wanted to see "another side" of joshua tree..  

do a little dance





i look serious...seriously stupid




walk like an erection..i mean egyptian




and the other side of joshua tree






i will retreat back to my hole in the wall  

matt


----------



## Corry

Hahahah! I love the 'walk like an erection' one!  Who took these?  Lemme guess...Goddess?


----------



## Karalee

Hi Mr and Mrs Jonmikal! Thats a great pic. Matt your pics really reflect who we all know you to be  a crazy ass goofball.

This is from me messing round today.


----------



## Alison

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hahahah! I love the 'walk like an erection' one!  Who took these?  Lemme guess...Goddess?



Guess again


----------



## Alison

Wow, I need to visit this thread more often. Great additions everyone!


----------



## JonMikal

you're now my hero Milton!


----------



## DIRT

here is a new one of me and my new beast.


----------



## JonMikal

DIRT said:
			
		

> here is a new one of me and my new beast.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Alison

What a cute "beast". You've got adorable children!


----------



## DIRT

thanks alison,  I see you are on the baby trail.


----------



## essjayyell

Not the most recent but here I am..


----------



## Xmetal

I've seen you before somewhere.....


----------



## essjayyell

Yeah, TAFE library..you caught me looking at the Newcastle laps site


----------



## BlueEyedSarah

This was taken with my webcam but my photographs of my all turn out bad :sad anim:


----------



## MDowdey

well hello sarah! nice to meet ya!


----------



## BlueEyedSarah

Thankies! :mrgreen: Nice to meet you too :mrgreen: :hugs:


----------



## ferny

You look like trouble to me. layball:

 :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Makes me wish I lived in England...


----------



## Lensmeister

There sure are some good looking people on here ........ apart from that bloke up there in the red !


----------



## DarkEyes

Boo!






 :Joker:


----------



## vixenta

Wow, there's been many contributions recently...i only feel obliged now... 
This is me taken a while ago by a freind with her camera.


----------



## ferny

Rats. It's so dark I can hardly see it. Plus, where are those stunning blue eyes of yours? :blushing:

*wonders if he can request a picture for his personal viewing* 
:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

Here is one of me and one of my friends.  She has really REALLY red hair. :thumbup:






That was taken in Germany. :mrgreen:


----------



## KevinR

Here's one with me and my wife sledding back in Febuary. Man, what a blast that was.


----------



## laudrup

Well there are some handsome ladies & gents that frequent this board!

I'm no oil painting but i decided to post a self portrait i took when i got my very first camera about 7 or 8 months ago or so. It was a terribly cheap 3mp kodak digital camera about the size of a small continent! The images were really soft and looked almost airbrushed(luckily for me!) 

I then progressed to compact casio 6mp, wasn't too happy with the quality of this and then decided to sell it and buy a canon t90 and stick with film. I've been much happier with the quality of results. I haven't looked back and have been loving every moment of getting out taking pics!

The first pic is a straight pic of me in the dark, i was away with friends in a caravan in wales and after overimbibing(hence the glazed eyes) i decided to try a self portrait!

Click the thumbnail for a larger pic





I also had an attempt at a pop art version! It was my first attempt at messing with the thresholds to get rid of the details and leave behind strong lines that could be filled! It's a pretty basic effort but i have since made much stronger ones of friends and family.

Again click the image to get a larger pic





Hope you like my ugly mug 

All the best

Laudrup (Adam)


----------



## ferny

Ok, here's a gormless me (with flash). No, my nose isn't that bent, my face is slightly turned. God knows what's up with those eyes, they aren't bossed that I've noticed. The only thing that I can think of is that the last few nights I've had 6, 6, 5, 6 hours sleep, in that order. 

Expect image to vanish soon, if history is anything to go by.


----------



## terri

awwww....Pete!  Please leave it up. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Don't take it down Ferny   In fact we should transfer this to the hottie thread  

Now to just get you to smile, then you could be in the double hottie thread


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Being one who doesn't like change I say take it down.
There are many traditions on this Board that we must fight to keep:
Amanda stays in the red, I don't like dogs, you don't keep self-portraits posted...


----------



## spiralout

I'm actually the big guy in the middle.  Pay no attention to the schlomo on the left, I don't know how he got in the shot.      BTW, he isn't grabbing his crotch, he just doesn't know how to pose very well...


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## vixenta

hey good shot ferny, but smile next time!


----------



## JonMikal

LaFoto said:
			
		

>


 
cool shot LaFoto!  this belongs in the arty farty thread!


----------



## JonMikal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> you don't keep self-portraits posted...


 
you're right, let me go find my images and delete.  mods shouldn't be seen...just heard


----------



## Meysha

Woo hoo!!! A photo of Pete!! yay!! How come I didn't hear about this?? Just pure luck I came a-wanderin in here. Sneaky boy.


----------



## ferny

> Now to just get you to smile, then you could be in the double hottie thread





> hey good shot ferny, but smile next time!


I can't do false smiles. When I'm pointing a camera at myself I'm far from happy so......


----------



## Nagala

Here's one of me last weekend. (I apologize for the stupid look. I guess I make faces when I turn back for jumps.)


----------



## John E.

After an uneventfull shoot this afternoon, all that was left to do was take a picture of myself.


----------



## JonMikal

great shot John.  looks like you weathered wet pants and shoes for this one.


----------



## DarkEyes

This is a re-shoot of a photo I took a while back. I wasn't happy with the original, so I went back And tried again. This is it:


----------



## Xmetal

In the studio recording....


----------



## Artemis

BlueEyedSarah said:
			
		

> This was taken with my webcam but my photographs of my all turn out bad :sad anim:



I wouldnt say that.

Why does Md always beat me too it?


----------



## Middlemarch

Older pic of me taken by a friend...


----------



## mentos_007

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> It's me again!




OMG... you are soooo handsome... and what a great portrait... ooooooooo


----------



## ferny

All those considering changing their name to Matt because Aleksandra seems to like that name, raise your hands now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

ferny said:
			
		

> All those considering changing their name to Matt because Aleksandra seems to like that name, raise your hands now. :mrgreen:



:cheer:


----------



## terri

All right, it was brought to my attention (thanks, little birdie!) that my shots, which once resided in comfortable obscurity on page one, did not make it over from the recent server migration. 

So here they are, there are no more, leave me alone about 'em already....

In the Virgin River, Zion Nat'l Park, about 4 years ago:






Getting drunk at a winery 2 summers ago, on Long Island:






And last fall, an icky B&W head shot for the faculty page at a local photography school where I taught hand coloring:










Okay I'm done. :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

Schwing yer pants.


----------



## terri

ferny said:
			
		

> Schwing yer pants.


 shaddup or I'll delete 'em. :greenpbl: Be a nice boy and go tell me you like my bromoil prints, something that actually matters.


----------



## ferny

I would, but we don't do duvets.


----------



## JonMikal

finally, a face to go along with all the wit and ridicule :greenpbl: ....ah, now all the PS'ers can have a go at their take on "alt" processing. :mrgreen: 

play fair and leave these up....pretty girl!


----------



## ferny

Actually Jon, that sounds like a good idea. I would tinker with the photo's but I think she'd hurt me if I did. :shock:


----------



## photogoddess

ferny said:
			
		

> Actually Jon, that sounds like a good idea. I would tinker with the photo's but I think she'd hurt me if I did. :shock:



If she didn't hurt you, the other 2 wise chicks might. layball:


----------



## JonMikal

photogoddess said:
			
		

> If she didn't hurt you, the other 2 wise chicks might. layball:


 
well, it was a good idea while it lasted, eh? i certainly don't won't those three after me....looks like you're safe now Terri


----------



## Alison

JonMikal said:
			
		

> well, it was a good idea while it lasted, eh? i certainly don't won't those three after me....looks like you're safe now Terri



It's not us you have to fear, it's our dogs  Odie especially with that collar, Odin would lick you to death and Hope, well, she's not housebroken yet if you catch my drift :mrgreen:

Very nice photos, Terri!


----------



## ferny

photogoddess said:
			
		

> If she didn't hurt you, the other 2 wise chicks might. layball:


You'd have to join the back of the queue. I hear there's a long line of people with bats forming near me.


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i'll post this here too. My wife and I:


 

Looks like it was taken on a cruise ship?


----------



## terri

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> *It's not us you have to fear, it's our dogs  *Odie especially with that collar, Odin would lick you to death and Hope, well, she's not housebroken yet if you catch my drift :mrgreen:
> 
> Very nice photos, Terri!


  That's right, beware of the DOGS of the 3 wise chicks!! :hug:: You crack me up! Thanks girls!  


Now, what's with JonMikal looking all distinguished here? I find it confusing.... :scratch:


----------



## JonMikal

terri said:
			
		

> That's right, beware of the DOGS of the 3 wise chicks!! :hug:: You crack me up! Thanks girls!
> 
> 
> Now, what's with JonMikal looking all *distinguished* here? I find it confusing.... :scratch:


 
it must have been an extremely weak moment....me in a suit?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

terri said:
			
		

> That's right, beware of the DOGS of the 3 wise chicks!! :hug:: You crack me up! Thanks girls!


Didn't Chase say he was going to change your name to 'the three wise asses'?  :lmao:


----------



## Artemis

terri said:
			
		

> All right, it was brought to my attention (thanks, little birdie!) that my shots, which once resided in comfortable obscurity on page one, did not make it over from the recent server migration.
> 
> So here they are, there are no more, leave me alone about 'em already....
> 
> In the Virgin River, Zion Nat'l Park, about 4 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting drunk at a winery 2 summers ago, on Long Island:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last fall, an icky B&W head shot for the faculty page at a local photography school where I taught hand coloring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm done. :mrgreen:



You dont live in texas do you? Ive heard stuff about texan girls...


----------



## terri

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Didn't Chase say he was going to change your name to 'the three wise asses'? :lmao:


 He threatens us with various things on a routine basis, Hertz....a sure sign we have him eating out of our collective hand. :mrgreen: 









(come to think of it, that title probably does suit us better.....)


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Didn't Chase say he was going to change your name to 'the three wise asses'?  :lmao:



Do we need to put you back in the dungeon???


----------



## Artemis

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Do we need to put you back in the dungeon???



Can I come too?! *No* Ow


----------



## Hertz van Rental

terri said:
			
		

> He threatens us with various things on a routine basis, Hertz....a sure sign we have him eating out of our collective hand. :mrgreen:


It's your _hands_ he wants to eat out of, hmmm?


----------



## terri

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It's your _hands_ he wants to eat out of, hmmm?


 Tammy, _do_ something with your stray, I beg you. I know you're partial to him, but he is constantly lifting his leg and making a mess of the place. :roll:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

terri said:
			
		

> Tammy, _do_ something with your stray, I beg you. I know you're partial to him, but he is constantly lifting his leg and making a mess of the place. :roll:


Hey! You're the dog, I'm a work of Art - I don't cock my leg for less than a million! The last one I did is still in the Louvre (we Arty types call it 'doing a Jackson')  :lmao:



(and Chase is into hygeine so he prefers eating out of a nice clean bowl - you just got a dirty mind Terri)


----------



## mentos_007

ok now it's me  this time without party dress... no no no ... I'm not naked... my man is with me ... I mean.. my Zenit and Pentacon 135 mm 






huh sorry for the quality  and something's wrong with my hair  need hairdresser soon


----------



## ferny

Hmm, why do I want to coment on the nice watch and not the pretty woman? :scratch: 

*stands back to avoid getting wet from drool floods* 

Oh, and waht's that say on your t-shirt?


----------



## danalec99

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Hey! You're the dog, I'm a work of Art - I don't cock my leg for less than a million! The last one I did is still in the Louvre (we Arty types call it 'doing a Jackson') :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> (and Chase is into hygeine so he prefers eating out of a nice clean bowl - you just got a dirty mind Terri)


:lmao:


----------



## terri

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Hey! You're the dog, I'm a work of Art - I don't cock my leg for less than a million! The last one I did is still in the Louvre (we Arty types call it 'doing a Jackson') :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> (and Chase is into hygeine so he prefers eating out of a nice clean bowl - *you just got a dirty mind Terri*)


 You say that like it's a bad thing, Hertz.... Go curl up in the corner, now - no more talk of cocking your leg in here. Good boy!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

terri said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing, Hertz.... Go curl up in the corner, now - no more talk of cocking your leg in here. Good boy!


In the words of someone who's name eludes me:
'quit acting like a grown up, it's boring!'
I really wish I could remember who said that. You wouldn't happen to know, would you Terri?  :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007

ferny said:
			
		

> Hmm, why do I want to coment on the nice watch and not the pretty woman? :scratch:
> 
> *stands back to avoid getting wet from drool floods*
> 
> Oh, and waht's that say on your t-shirt?



hahahah the t-shirt has a post stamp printed and there's a huge notice "Polska" what stands for Poland


----------



## Artemis

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok now it's me  this time without party dress... no no no ... *I'm not naked*... my man is with me ... I mean.. my Zenit and Pentacon 135 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh sorry for the quality  and something's wrong with my hair  need hairdresser soon


 
*SOBS*

Nice pick!


----------



## LittleMan

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok now it's me  this time without party dress... no no no ... I'm not naked... my man is with me ... I mean.. my Zenit and Pentacon 135 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh sorry for the quality  and something's wrong with my hair  need hairdresser soon


I think I will be moving to Poland now... :heart: I'm in love... :heart:


----------



## thebeginning

hahah (me too!! )

here's the only muggy shot i have, it's a quicky i did the other day, as i was bored, felt like shooting* people, and i was the only 'people' at my house.






*with a camera


----------



## Corry

Good to see your face thebeginning!  Nice shot!


----------



## LittleMan

Nice shot TheBeginning, love the skin tones.

Where in Texas are you?


----------



## thebeginning

i'm in the tomball/magnolia area, around 60 miles northwest of houston.  around 3 hours from san antone


----------



## lizheaemma

well here is a new pic, had my sister chop all of my hair off tonight!


----------



## Alison

:thumbsup: I really like that haircut on you! I wish mine would do that!


----------



## Artemis

The first of MANY pics to come of me in canada...like the beard?


----------



## Artemis

Man am I fat... cant wait to start the gym!


----------



## ferny

All you're missing there is a jewel incrusted cod-piece.
*reminisces in his mind about last nights dream about Dan* 
Oh, wait, where was I? :blushing: 

Don't go to a gym. You'll pay lots of money and get fed up of the same old crap in the same old rooms......
Get yourself outside in the fresh air where the scenery changes. The only problem being the weather though...


----------



## Meysha

Liz I love your haircut!! I've always wanted a cut like that but it doesn't suit my face or hair.

And Dan, you look like the KING OF THE WOOOOORLD! hehehehe.


----------



## Meysha

Don't get me started on the weather...... :greenpbl:


----------



## Artemis

Me want big muscles and six pack, then ladies will go crazeh!


----------



## MDowdey

Artemis said:
			
		

> Me want big muscles and six pack, then ladies will go crazeh!




trust me arty, no they wont. be yourself...make a few jokes..and never take yourself too seriously. the girls will come. 

that last part sounded terrible. sorry.


----------



## Artemis

You dirty dog!


----------



## LittleMan

MDowdey said:
			
		

> trust me arty, no they wont. be yourself...make a few jokes..and never take yourself too seriously. the girls will come.
> 
> that last part sounded terrible. sorry.


No way MD, that last part sounded great.  

btw Art, he's right.


----------



## Artemis

Yeh...still...id like to have muscles...


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Yeh...still...id like to have muscles...


WOAH!
Love your sig....


----------



## Artemis

whhhaaattt?


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> whhhaaattt?


:lmao:


----------



## Artemis

Just cause im proving my sexyness...and improving my post count...


----------



## LittleMan

Artemis said:
			
		

> Just cause im proving my sexyness...and improving my post count...


There is a new thread for you... better go read it.


----------



## Meysha

hahaha arty, i almost fell off my chair when I was your siggy. Looks very nice too btw. hehe :blushing:


----------



## thebeginning

hahaha.  go to the gym if you want, we arent stopping you.  i agree with md though, in most respects.  if a girl wants to be with you simply because you are muscular, chances are she's fairly shallow and not really the kind of girl you are looking for anyway.


----------



## Corry

thebeginning said:
			
		

> hahaha.  go to the gym if you want, we arent stopping you.  i agree with md though, in most respects.  if a girl wants to be with you simply because you are muscular, chances are she's fairly shallow and not really the kind of girl you are looking for anyway.



He is correct sir.


----------



## Luminosity

What a gorgeous spot you're in Arty !! 

And ya cute and sexeh as ya are shweety !!


----------



## Artemis

Luminosity said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous spot you're in Arty !!
> 
> And ya cute and sexeh as ya are shweety !!



I love all the women of TPF, always putting a smile on my face


----------



## ferny

Artemis said:
			
		

>


http://doves.musicblog.co.uk/


----------



## Artemis

...?


----------



## Corry

Um...I don't get why you posted that link?


----------



## ferny

Becasue when I looked atthat photo again the lead singer from the doves popped into my head. Dan _just about_ looks likehim in that photo. Couldfind a decentpicture on their site so I postedthe linkinstead.  

And what the **** is up with me spacebar tonight?


----------



## JonMikal

Artemis said:
			
		

> The first of MANY pics to come of me in canada...like the beard?


 
looking pretty scruff my man! good pic Arty...nice backdrop :thumbup:


----------



## vonnagy

cool pic arty. 

i am going to take this thread back to its proper mugshot roots:






nope, ya ain't gettin' me address & licence number!


----------



## ferny

You look like you belong on Days Of Our Lives acting along side Joey in that photo. Smoooooooooooooth.


----------



## Meysha

hehe that's cool vonnagy... or as i know now.. Von Nagy. never knew it was 2 words.

hehe we should all post our licences,,,, and the littlies can post their library cards. :greenpbl:


----------



## Meysha

Ok well I'll start.
Here's me just over a year ago in all my blazing yellow licence glory.






Now Xmetal, I wonder where your licence is ey? come on....


----------



## Xmetal

As requested...


----------



## Meysha

heheehe. Go the snobby anti-forge NSW driver licence. Us queenslanders couldn't give a stuff and still laminate ours.

Groovy pic there too ian! Oooh and I like the wallet.


----------



## Xmetal

I swear I look like a murderer in that picture, I was fresh out of the shower after loosing a fight with the razor. 

The wallet was nice until the coin pocket tore at one end.


----------



## vonnagy

kudos to the down undah posse at the tpf! nice licenses! vicky, whats that in upper left hand corner of your license? Looks like sperm fleeing from an egg....


----------



## Karalee

So I guess I should edit my sig.

Go rockstar


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my god. Folks! You must be KIDDING!
There is NO WAY I am going to let you see the photo in my DRVING LICENCE!!! 
That is the most horrible mugshot that has ever been taken of me... in a mugshot machine! Aaargh!

(And my driving licence is not such a nicely laminated card as yours are, either, so there. NO WAY!!!!)


----------



## ferny

I'm with you on that, Lafoto. In mine I look like an escaped convict looking for people to axe.
And the licence is pink.


----------



## vonnagy

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm with you on that, Lafoto. In mine I look like an escaped convict looking for people to axe.
> And the licence is pink.



Pink? my god, you do have to post this now! :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

But mine's a boring grey. So I won't post it. Plus mine was ISSUED before many of you were even born. So once more: no way!


----------



## ferny

I've got to get the photo changed in '10 (4b).

Provisional licences are bright green. You'd think it'd be the other way around.


----------



## LaFoto

Peter David Paul.



I see why you would need to get that photo changed eventually


----------



## ferny

That's my name. When I get an official letter they aways have "Mr Peter DP Fern" on them. God know what the postman thinks, considering what DP can stand for...


----------



## Meysha

hehe.. Pete that is the cutest licence ever! Love the pink too... I think the person who designed them must've been a chikky, ey.
What can DP stand for? I like your name... it's a very official sounding upstanding member of the community sort of name. shame it's not very applicable to you. ;-) :greenpbl: *jks*

Vonnagy, that's the logo for the queensland government. I think it's supposed to represent the water or something. I dunno - I've never really looked at it before.

Awwwww come on lafoto.... show us your mug... or at least show us what a german licence looks like. puh-leeease?


----------



## LaFoto

Don't be like that, Vicky!
I have resolved NOT to show that ugliest of photos! So there... Don't make my resolution crumble!


----------



## Xmetal

Corinnaaaaaaaa I double-DARE yaaaaaa!!  to post up your licence! I did it!


----------



## ferny

> What can DP stand for?


 If you're inclined to be disgusting (erm, me...) it reads as "Mr Peter 'Deep Penetration' Fern". I wish the person who delivered our post was a 20-something woman... 


*bangs on table and chants*

Lafoto, Lafoto, Lafoto, Lafoto, Lafoto, Lafoto.

Erm, and just to clear things up. That's me trying to get you to post your licence, not me trying to get you to deliver my mail. You can stop looking so worried now.


----------



## LaFoto

*O-kaaaayyyyy* then.

But only because I suddenly remembered that my worst mugshot is in my passport. Not the ID card (which is the only one I ever show anyway) but the passport.

So here you go then - my driving licence (inside view - its folded in half and has a front and back, too, without a mugshot, therefore unintersting):


----------



## Meysha

Wow! Now that is a cool licence. Is that really from 1985?


----------



## ferny

I have no idea why you didn't want to post that photo. 

Now, if you'll please excuse me.

*runs off to write some cheques using Lafoto's signature* :twisted:


----------



## Meysha

Yeah your photo is really cute!!

hehehe - i love german. It's such a cool language. Check out the size of your words - 
*In best german accent*  "Verbrennungsmaschine"
I have no idea what that means, but it's so cool.


----------



## ferny

Ich habe Äpfel für Füße.



Sinnlose deutsche Linien sind Spaß. :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Ferny, suggestion: use Mark's or Vicky's (easy) or Ian's (Xmetals)... all of theirs are shorter and most of them are easier to fake than my signature, of all signatures! 

So you like the word "Verbrennungsmaschine"? That is not even one of our longest. It means "car". OK, I see the difference. In spoken language, we call that thing "Auto". Easier! 

Why do you have apples at your feet, Ferny?


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, and yes, Vicky, that thing really is from 1985. And I was OLD when I learned to drive a car! I was one of the grannies in class! I was 25! Imagine!


----------



## ferny

I playing with random words and sentances in the translator to see how much German I can still remember.


----------



## doenoe

we got pink licenses here too..................ill try and scan mine later today.
And German is a pretty funny language, hated it in school though. To many rules and stuff.


----------



## Meysha

Well obviously they fell out of the bag when he put it on his head. :roll:


----------



## LaFoto

And that brought the apples to your feet?  Heehee! Well, as you are saying: to fool around with foreign languages can be fun.


----------



## Meysha

Die menschliche Fackel wurde ein Darlehen von Kreditinstituten verweigert.

Did that make sense?


----------



## ferny

> And that brought the apples to your feet?


No, it's just that that sentance made more sense than the one about pies... :crazy:



> Did that make sense?


You said it, so no! :greenpbl: :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Sorry, Vicky, Ferny: that sentence would not make sense ever, whether it's been said by Vicky (and can therefore not make sense, according to Ferny) or by anybody else.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Har ha ha ha! They aint getting me on one of those new-fangled photo licences!


----------



## ferny

Give it a couple of years and I don't think you'll have much choice.  :mrgreen:
Don't worry, you get a paper one to.


----------



## LaFoto

Have you tried to read the sentence in blue right above my mugshot in my licence? 
"Beim Führen von Kraftfahrzeugen sind Augengläser zu tragen".
Who wants to venture into a translation of that one, hm?


----------



## LaFoto

And oh :blushing: :blushing: :blushing: - what have I said is "Verbrennungsmaschine"? "Car"?
I'll hand back my translator's licence this minute.

"Verbrennungsmaschine" is, of course, "engine".
"Kraftfahrzeug" is "car".
And this licence allows me to manouevre cars with engines! "Kraftfahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmaschine". There you are!

How embarrassing, this mistake... :blushing:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

You've got to wear your glasses to drive. :blushing:


----------



## Corry

Wow...here you have to have your license renewed every..I think 5 years.  You are only issued one once in Germany?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

ferny said:
			
		

> Give it a couple of years and I don't think you'll have much choice.  :mrgreen:
> Don't worry, you get a paper one to.


 
It's hard enough finding the paper one every time!  I still have my "collection" on mine from '97!  If I send it in to remove them I'll have to send a photo too! and it'll cost me money for the privilage!:x


----------



## LaFoto

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You've got to wear your glasses to drive. :blushing:


 
You WIN!

Let's see, what could be your prize...?









And Corry: yes. Only once. My dad's this grey, feels as much as a rag as mine, and was issued in 1948.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Aww shucks! :blushing: 


Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wow...here you have to have your license renewed every..I think 5 years. You are only issued one once in Germany?


 
UK Licences expire the day before your 60th birthday!  What a great birthday that'll be! Booked in to take another driving test!:x  They really didn't think about that did they!


----------



## mentos_007

in Poland they give youa driving licence once, or, if you have problems with your sight you have to renew it every 5 yrs and make some tests on your eyes. Mine lasts forever


----------



## Corry

Wow....I never knew it was so different!


----------



## ferny

> And this licence allows me to manouevre cars with engines! "Kraftfahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmaschine". There you are!


So, before you're allowed to do that you have to drive around in Flintstone cars? :scratch:

:mrgreen:



> UK Licences expire the day before your 60th birthday! What a great birthday that'll be! Booked in to take another driving test! They really didn't think about that did they!


Maybe I should tell my parents then, they don't seem to know that. :shock: 



> It's hard enough finding the paper one every time! I still have my "collection" on mine from '97! If I send it in to remove them I'll have to send a photo too! and it'll cost me money for the privilage!


Everytime you have to send your lcence in to get the photo changed it costs you. And you have to get the photo changed eight years Ithink. Great, isn't it..... Makes sense, but still..... Or maybe I'm just too tight.


----------



## PetersCreek

Late to this thread with the dreaded drivers license photo...






I'm afraid I don't have an artsy shot of my mug but here I am, partaking of one of my passions...


----------



## Randog

This is me and my true love, sadly enough she been spending a lot of time in the garage. Did I tell you I love this forum, well I do!


----------



## JonMikal

nice mug PetersCreek...is that a winchester?

Randog....cool mug man...love the bike! glad you're here too!


----------



## PetersCreek

Sortakindabutnotreally.  It's an A. Uberti reproduction of the seminal Winchester, the Model of 1866 aka "Yellowboy."  I wouldn't have the heart to punish an original by using it in the sport...assuming I could even afford one.  We're just too hard on 'em.  Besides, Winchester never made it in a caliber to match my sixguns (.45 Colt) and .44 rimfire is a bit hard to find these days.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Alrighty, here's me...now I'm being brave here, and this will probably only be up a week so get your looks in now :lmao: This is a shot with me and Sonicflood from a concert last night:


----------



## LittleMan

Looks like you're having fun there Amanda. 
Thanks for the pic.


----------



## hobbes28

What's that command again?  Rt click, save... :twisted:

That is a fun picture, Amanda.


----------



## ShutteredEye

Sonic Flood is cool.


----------



## Corry

I'm not particularly fond of this picture because...well...it's me.  Two hours ago I wan't gonna post it, but I'm over-tired, and lacking good judgement now.  So...I guess here's me.  

It's not a very good picture, and I'm pissed I cut my foot off, but I didn't do too many takes, cuz it was hot as heck out and I was wearing jeans (it was cold in the morning, dammit!)


----------



## thebeginning

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Sonic Flood is cool.


 
I would have to agree. I got their first cd when it came out, actually.


----------



## Xmetal

Almost look like Hertz.


----------



## Nikon Fan

I know you wouldn't dare Aubrey     

But yeh, Sonicflood is perdy good  I like some of their new stuff especially, although the old isn't bad either. They're pretty cool guys too...and some have nice accents


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I know you wouldn't dare Aubrey


*Saving photo for later blackmail*
I've learned my lesson around here.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

It's MINI HERTZ!


----------



## Artemis

I got some shots my Dad got of me for you girls laters


----------



## Alison

Nice picture, Corry! The weather's been weird like that here, too. 50 degrees at night, 60 when I wake up and then 95 and humid. It's finally cooling down here, hope it's the same for you soon!


----------



## Corry

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Nice picture, Corry! The weather's been weird like that here, too. 50 degrees at night, 60 when I wake up and then 95 and humid. It's finally cooling down here, hope it's the same for you soon!



IT'S FREEZING HERE TODAY!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

the good 'ol self-portrait, taken from afar.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

core_17 said:
			
		

>



:hail:


----------



## Mansi

im jumping in here eeks :blushing: 

not too nice a pic but the only one i didnt have to upload  you get the picture.. im just lazy :lmao: 

taken by a friend one sunny morning after a long/working/sleepless night 






and another very sunburnt one.. does look rather distorted


----------



## Alison

Great to "see" you, Mansi! You've got a beautiful natural smile, I always have some goofy look on my face in photos


----------



## Corry

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> :hail:



Awww! Thanks Scott! :hug:: I can always count on you to make me blush!


----------



## Mansi

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Great to "see" you, Mansi! You've got a beautiful natural smile, I always have some goofy look on my face in photos


Thanks very much Alison! :mrgreen: 

its nice to be able to see everyone... although i havent seen most members pics around here...


----------



## jocose

Here's one that was taken of me in August.  I don't have a lot of pics of me.  I guess I'm like most here who prefer to be on the other side of the lens.


----------



## hobbes28

So having the whole _world_ on your shoulders wasn't enough?  :lmao:

Great pics of everyone!!!


----------



## jocose

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> So having the whole _world_ on your shoulders wasn't enough?  :lmao:
> 
> Great pics of everyone!!!



Nope...that's why I went with Venus


----------



## JonMikal

great shots Mansi...i'd do the drool thing but Linda would knock me over the head :greenpbl: 

beautiful warm smile!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

self timer shot of daisy and I at the toronto Zoo, sorry I look like such a hooligan!


----------



## Meysha

Great shots everyone! Nice to see you all! and nice to see you again Corry and Ian!

Ian are you and your room actually that black and white colour? .... very cool mate.
Coz I've never seen a colour photo of you or your room!


----------



## Mansi

JonMikal said:
			
		

> great shots Mansi...i'd do the drool thing but Linda would knock me over the head :greenpbl:
> 
> beautiful warm smile!


 Thanks JonMikal :blushing: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 



Hi again Raymond and Daisy.. you guys look great :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

>


 
Forgive me for asking, but, erm... _who is going to have that baby_???

:lmao: 

Sorry.
Hope you don't mind a little joke :hugs:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Forgive me for asking, but, erm... _who is going to have that baby_???
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Sorry.
> Hope you don't mind a little joke :hugs:




I knew that was coming!!  lol


----------



## Alison

Don't dispair Raymond! Aubrey and I have been comparing belly sizes for months now and it's only recently that I've surpassed him :mrgreen: You guys look great!


----------



## DIRT

Nasty print scan of me and my older daughter last easter.


----------



## Xmetal

Meysha said:
			
		

> Great shots everyone! Nice to see you all! and nice to see you again Corry and Ian!
> 
> Ian are you and your room actually that black and white colour? .... very cool mate.
> Coz I've never seen a colour photo of you or your room!








In Colour


----------



## Karalee

Nice one Ian!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Don't dispair Raymond! Aubrey and I have been comparing belly sizes for months now and it's only recently that I've surpassed him :mrgreen: You guys look great!




hehehe.. everyone keeps asking when each of us are due.. I tell them elephants take 18 months, so Daisy will be ready first!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Mansi said:
			
		

> im jumping in here eeks :blushing:
> 
> not too nice a pic but the only one i didnt have to upload  you get the picture.. im just lazy :lmao:
> 
> taken by a friend one sunny morning after a long/working/sleepless night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another very sunburnt one.. does look rather distorted



Works for me!


----------



## Meysha

Ian! YAY COLOUR!!!!!!!!! Woohoooo.

Mmmmmmmmmm guitaaaaaar.


----------



## Nagala

From left: Me, my wife, her friend and husband. Taken last night.


----------



## Meysha

Hahaha! That looks like so much fun!!!  Loooove the bright blue eyeshadow! And the bling! Go the bling!


----------



## Xmetal

In Photo-Journalist mode...






:mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha

ooooh. Is that a tripod or are you just happy to see me? ;-)


----------



## Xmetal

*unzips fly*....*plomp* :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

Your balls only just dropped? :mrgreen:


----------



## Luminosity

ferny said:
			
		

> Your balls only just dropped? :mrgreen:


 
:lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It was only one *plomp* so it can only have been one ball.


----------



## Xmetal

If I dropped my balls on the ground you wouldn't be standing after the shockwave. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lula

I was abit bored so, i started to play allitle with PS and PSP, these are some of the results!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Luminosity

Xmetal said:
			
		

> If I dropped my balls on the ground you wouldn't be standing after the shockwave. :mrgreen:


 
Ya need to do somethin about that elephantitis matey !


----------



## Luminosity

Helllooooooo Lula-lullabye ! :hugs: *waves*


----------



## ferny

Ooooooo, Sofia! :blushing:



Does this mean you're actually going to be around for a bit? Or are you gonna bugger off again? :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha

Ok So ready for arty-farty vicky? BTW, which forum is the arty-farty self portrait thread in? I'll move it over there coz it ain't really a 'mug-shot'.

I think this is the very first 'self portrait' I've ever posted here... well that I can remember. I was shopping for makeup and the boyfriend pointed out the mirror and wouldn't it make a cool photo. :blushing: see it's not even my own. :-(





Oh and here's one of me being a dickhead playing round with the boys' mixing table and getting sprung. Of course, I didn't take it. That glory goes to the boyfriend once again. :-( hehehe.


----------



## Alison

These are great Vicky! You look so happy   Good to see you Lula, hope you'll be posting more work..you've been missed!


----------



## Xmetal

Cool shots Vicky. 

Seeing the mixing desk in the background reminds me of the last time I set foot in a studio.


----------



## Lula

*Hello** Lumi* Babe 

*Ferny* i will be here, hehehe i actually have more free time so i will bug you time to time  :mrgreen: 

Thanxx *Alison*  :mrgreen:  :blushing:  :er: i have missed u too   , i mean all of you  :er:


----------



## LittleMan

Nice to see you Lula! 
Glad you'll be sticking around more! :thumbup:


----------



## Artemis

Whats getting "Sprung" mean?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Artemis said:
			
		

> Whats getting "Sprung" mean?



I'm curious as well, since in slang terms (at least here) it can mean a couple of things and none seem to apply.


----------



## Meysha

meysha said:
			
		

> Oh and here's one of me being a dickhead playing round with the boys' mixing table and getting sprung.


hahaha  I don't want to know what you boys were thinking it means! :shock: 
But it means 'getting caught'. So I was mucking around and they caught me being a dickhead.


----------



## photogoddess

Funny but it has a different meaning here. Ever here the song "Baby Got Back"? He refers to "sprung" as a term for "gittin wood".


----------



## Lula

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Nice to see you Lula!
> Glad you'll be sticking around more! :thumbup:




Hey thanxx  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## NMLeakway

in my prime


----------



## Thor the Mighty

some sephia for yall


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Thor the Mighty said:
			
		

> some sephia for yall



Nice Ch-53D


----------



## danalec99

I am in this group shot at becker's blog in the post titled 'THE * EXPERINCE HITS NYC'.
This is the latest shot of mine.*


----------



## danalec99

JonMikal said:
			
		

> with my two youngest; John & Joseph. no he doesnt were glasses, just likes playing with mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my other four; whew! after looking at all this now i know why i have no money:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another and i wont bore you any further:


How did I miss these....thanks for sharing Jon!!


----------



## Verbal

Jon, your daughter is gorgeous.  But you already knew that.


----------



## thebeginning

wow meysha, you're really pretty! that's the first time i've ever seen a picture of your face, surprisingly enough.


----------



## jadin

My old work ID badge photo. Not the best quality, but it's my favorite picture of me to date.


----------



## Meysha

Aww thanks dan. You're too kind! Hmm so you didn't see the photo of me all dressed up for a wedding I posted once? Ah well..

Jadin! nice to see you! You'll have to post your licence now, like a bunch of us did a while back.


----------



## Thor the Mighty

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Nice Ch-53D



AH....WT.....UUUGH! dude its a freakin echo! yarg! deltas are pretty much the worst ever and they reek of poo!

least you knew it was a 53....all sins forgiven.


----------



## jeroen

Me on a holiday trip in France playing Mr Cool.


----------



## bellaPictures

ok here's one of me and my older daughter in April this year. Its not a very good photo but its the only one i could find!


----------



## bellaPictures

I dont like having my pics taken! i never look descent in them.


----------



## LaFoto

bellaPictures said:
			
		

> ... i never look descent in them.


 
BUT YOU DO!
This is a very nice photo!!!


----------



## bellaPictures

aww thanks!


----------



## SiCk

I just took whatever i had on my myspace 

I need a girlfriend, anyone interested? :lmao: :greenpbl: I'm housetrained, loyal and enjoy quiet nights in and loud music. ( and playing guitar, drums, and whatever else is put in front of me )

:lmao: :lmao: 

those smileys are amazing.


----------



## Photoboy

We were shooting our latest family holiday photos and I started teaching my 13 year old niece about photography.  She took this one of my wife and I goofing off and I thought it was pretty good.






LaFoto suggested I post it here, as it is a bit of a "mug" shot.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Thor the Mighty said:
			
		

> AH....WT.....UUUGH! dude its a freakin echo! yarg! deltas are pretty much the worst ever and they reek of poo!
> 
> least you knew it was a 53....all sins forgiven.



I was close, tough to id from that pic


----------

